# The Running Thread



## leggo PE (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello all! Are there any other runners around these parts? I didn't see an official running thread, so I figured I might start one.

Of any potential runners out there, do you run for fun, do any races, run outside/inside, etc.?

Personally, I like to run outdoors (thankfully, I live somewhere where I can run year-round, typically). I enjoy doing a few runs a week, and am trying to do one race every month this year. My first is this weekend, a 15k, though my favorite distance to run in races (not just on my own) is a half marathon. I also love Ragnar Races, both road and trail. I have absolutely no desire to ever run a full marathon.

We can also discuss running shoes and different gear, too. Right now, I'm running in (and loving) my Brooks PureCadence shoes. I also have the PureGrit for trails.

So feel free to join in! Whether you used to run, are a current runner, or are interested in getting started with running. Feel free to ask any questions, too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2017)

Negative. I'd rather not have anyone pushing me around in a wheelchair when I'm older due to my knees being shot. I try to engage in more non-impact type outdoor activities. :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm a recreational runner, but I'll never take it too seriously. I typically run 2-3 times a week and usually between 2-5 miles. I'm never going to run a marathon or even a half marathon, but I enjoy going out for 20-40 minute jogs in the morning. Like kf mentioned, I worry about my knees due to the running, as well as the football I played back when I was younger, so I've been wanting to transition to biking, but I'll wait to do that when I have space to actually store a bike.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm a runner. I actually run every day.

I like to run outside in the summer but I usually run on the treadmill at home.

I typically run for 30 mins a day. Maybe a slow 5k but I like to get a 5% incline with it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 6, 2017)

A sometimes runner that dealt with plantar fasciitis for a while.  I've found a cure for it but really only run in the spring/summer any more.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 6, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> I'm a recreational runner, but I'll never take it too seriously. I typically run 2-3 times a week and usually between 2-5 miles. I'm never going to run a marathon or even a half marathon, but I enjoy going out for 20-40 minute jogs in the morning. Like kf mentioned, I worry about my knees due to the running, as well as the football I played back when I was younger, so I've been wanting to transition to biking, but I'll wait to do that when I have space to actually store a bike.


Biking is wonderful, too! I am a bike commuter, myself. Maybe one day will I get into real road biking, but that day is not now. Definitely easier on the joints, however.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 6, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> I'm a runner. I actually run every day.
> 
> I like to run outside in the summer but I usually run on the treadmill at home.
> 
> I typically run for 30 mins a day. Maybe a slow 5k but I like to get a 5% incline with it.


That's impressive, running every day! A friend of mine has been running at least a mile every day for the last year at this point. I'm always super impressed that she makes it happen, and takes zero excuses. 



Audi driver said:


> A sometimes runner that dealt with plantar fasciitis for a while.  I've found a cure for it but really only run in the spring/summer any more.


Glad you found a cure! I'd never really dealt with any injuries until last year. I was sidelined from many months of running when I'd switched running shoes which caused me to under-use some a few muscles in my calf and overcompensate in others (note to self: do not give myself more padding in shoes just because I think I need it!), and then again for a month later in the year when I fell for the first time ever on a run and got an acute sprain in my other ankle. That, thankfully, healed relatively quickly.


----------



## P-E (Jan 6, 2017)

I used to run in HS and later started running 5Ks.  After son was born most of that stopped.  Now I run with the local hash once per month.  Used to be able to keep a decent pace, but not so much anymore.


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2017)

If you see me running, just run in the same direction as me for your own safety.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Supe said:


> If you see me running, just run in the same direction as me for your own safety.


same here!!


----------



## starquest (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm a recreational runner.   Last organized event was a 1/2 marathon back in Spring 2014.  Actually trained for the same race in 2013 but gave myself 3 stress fractures in my right heel only 5 days prior to the event.   After six weeks immobilized and three months of PT, I came back strong, trained, and pretty much hit my goal in 2014 (1:40 hrs).  

Since then, I haven't signed up for a race besides some 5k untimed fun runs (usually with my kids).  However, I'm involved with a local running group and run about 2-3 times a week at a 4-5 mile distance.    I'd like to do another half but haven't been able to commit myself to the time required to train for the higher distances.    I'm just happy that I can still average an ~8:30 pace on the weekly running group runs and keep up with people half my age. 

In regards to location; I'm in PA and run outdoors as much as I can (I hate the treadmill).   I actually enjoy the cold winter runs.  I find them much more enjoyable than the high temps and humidity of the summer.


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> same here!!


Asthmatics, unite!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Supe said:


> Asthmatics, unite!


i don't have asthma, I just end up hyperventilating when I run so I don't do it


----------



## starquest (Jan 9, 2017)

leggo said:


> We can also discuss running shoes and different gear, too. Right now, I'm running in (and loving) my Brooks PureCadence shoes. I also have the PureGrit for trails.


I'm a big fan of Mizuno Wave Riders.   I have had about four pairs now.   I made the mistake on my last purchase and switched to Brooks Launch 3.0.   I hate them!   I get horrible blisters on the back of my heel and have to really be careful on how I lace them up and what type of socks I wear.   I'll be going back to Wave Riders once I get enough mileage on these Brooks to justify the cost I spent on them.  

I'd love to get into trail running.  There is a weekly meet close by on the Appalachian trail.  Unfortunately it is on a Sunday morning which conflicts with time with my family.  I've been wanting to try it out but think I should invest in a pair of good trail shoes first.  I don't want to end up injured over stupidity again.


----------



## csb (Jan 9, 2017)

Supe said:


> Asthmatics, unite!


This asthmatic has run everything from a 5K to a marathon, though to say I ran the marathon is using that term very loosely.


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2017)

csb said:


> This asthmatic has run everything from a 5K to a marathon, though to say I ran the marathon is using that term very loosely.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 9, 2017)

Merrell has some pretty nice trail running shoes.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 9, 2017)

starquest said:


> I'm a big fan of Mizuno Wave Riders.   I have had about four pairs now.   I made the mistake on my last purchase and switched to Brooks Launch 3.0.   I hate them!   I get horrible blisters on the back of my heel and have to really be careful on how I lace them up and what type of socks I wear.   I'll be going back to Wave Riders once I get enough mileage on these Brooks to justify the cost I spent on them.
> 
> I'd love to get into trail running.  There is a weekly meet close by on the Appalachian trail.  Unfortunately it is on a Sunday morning which conflicts with time with my family.  I've been wanting to try it out but think I should invest in a pair of good trail shoes first.  I don't want to end up injured over stupidity again.


Oh man, I changed from Saucony's to Mizuno somethings, ran in them for a while, then ran a 15k race in them, and gave myself a calf injury for misuse of muscles. It took me 4 months of PT to retrain my muscles to act the way they were supposed to act. Since then, I switched to my Brooks, which I love. No problems any more!


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 9, 2017)

Used to be.  Need to start again.

I started with the couch-2-5k when I was in Afghanistan...what else was I going to do in the morning before work?  The plan was to run the 5k during the Flying Pig (big marathon here in Cincy) weekend once I got home, but I kept going a little further and a little further to the point that I switched my registration from the 5k to the 10k.  By the next Flying Pig, I was doing the half marathon.  I took a break that never really ended after I banged my knee up (see below).

For those talking about bad knees, there have been studies showing that running is actually goo for your knees...the activity helps stave off arthritis.  My knees were in great shape, and this is from a guy who was a hair over 300lb when he started.  The only reason I stopped is because I slipped on some ice while tubing and hurt my knee.  It took over a year to find an Ortho who would listen to me and did an MRI, instead of just telling me it was arthritis and giving me a cortisone shot.  MRI showed I had a split meniscus which has since been fixed.  Now I just have to get off my (once again) fat ass, dig up my old iPod with my C25k podcasts on it and get moving again.

This is me crossing at the finish and right after....


----------



## Dleg (Jan 9, 2017)

I run regularly but I am not what you would call a good runner.  I do the occasional 5k, but anything beyond that distance usually results in shin splints that take months to overcome.  I run typically 3 times per week, recently on the treadmill since I moved to the sub Arctic.  I used to run exclusively outdoors.  

The thing that used to keep me running was participating in my local Hash House Harriers "club" - running through trails and roads and then drinking beer afterwards with an extremely non-PC, dirty joke telling crowd.  That made running extremely fun, and the runs themselves could be very strenuous and long (up to an hour and a half, up mountains, cliffs, through streams, crawlign through thick brush, etc.)  I haven't really gotten into that in my new location yet, although they do exist (but they run a lot less here and drink a lot more).  So I run now mostly just to stay fit, keep weight off, and meet the physical fitness standards for my job.  

I don't like running indoors on a treadmill, but there's really not much alternative when it's below zero, at least in my opinion, and that lasts for at least 4 months.  But, since I started that, I have been able to ramp up my speed (up to about 9 minute miles) without suffering shin splints like I do on the road, so maybe it's a good thing.  Plus I can watch all the dirty comedians on Netflix that I can't watch on the big TV with the kids around.  I try to do the stationary bike on the days in between running, to burn more fat and increase my cardio capacity.

I've been running with Brooks Adrenaline GTS for well over a decade now, after having my stride analyzed at a serious running store.  I fit them with "superfeet" orthotic insoles and that has worked pretty well to compensate for my overpronation, which is probably a large factor in the shin splints problem.  I've tried a ton of different trail shoes, usually destroying 1 to 3 pairs a year, and there are no stand-outs in that category, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## starquest (Jan 9, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> This is me crossing at the finish and right after....
> 
> View attachment 9142
> View attachment 9143


AWESOME!!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 10, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> View attachment 9143


I wish I looked as chill as you do after running a half marathon! My face gets SO pink and ridiculous. Haha!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 10, 2017)

I just ran for the first time in over a year (previous time was Thanksgiving Day, 2015).  I did 3.5 miles in 37 minutes.  I have trouble pacing myself, so I got a Garmin running watch that keeps track of pace for you.  I started out running a 7 min/mile pace, but ended up averaging a little over 10:30.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice job, @wilheldp_PE!

I have trouble pacing myself sometimes, as well. I generally slow down inherently as time goes on in my runs, and still burn myself out sometimes. I find I need to run on a really consistent basis and be doing the same or similar routes repeatedly before I can really pace myself well. Granted, I do all of this without any means of really timing my run, other than the clock on my phone.

Which reminds me! To those of us who run, or bike, with our phones... Has everyone heard of Charity Miles? It's an AMAZING app where you are sponsored by a company (like Johnson &amp; Johnson, or Wanderlust, etc.) to run indoors or outdoors, or bike outdoors, and donate money to the charity of your choice during your workout. It involves zero money on your part, as it is your sponsoring company that is making the donation. It can run in the background while you are running any other apps like the NRC app, MapMyRun or MapMyFitness, or Strava. It can even save your route and upload it later if you (like I do sometimes) forget to turn on your data but lose wifi during your run. 

Seriously, Charity Miles is my favorite app I have ever come across.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 10, 2017)

My daughter runs for the high school XC team. To letter she has to run a sub 21 minute 5K.. her best time is 25:55... we're running through the winter (I can't keep up with her). But I am hoping she can close the gap in the next two seasons!

I have been pushing her to do some longer distances to build up endurance? She just wants to do hills... anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm certainly no expert on the subject, but I have heard running friends say that the way to improve times on shorter distances is to run longer distances.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 11, 2017)

If you want to gain endurance you can do a few things.

Hills are good. They can help but you must run them several times in a row if you don't have many.

Run with a group. In a group you can do something called an "Indian run." All runners run in a line and the one in the back must run past everyone and get into the front. Just keep repeating that.

Sometimes the best thing to do is to simply run a long slow distance. Maybe just run slow but go for 1.5 or 2 hours. I did that quite a few times in my HS XC days.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 11, 2017)

starquest said:


> I'm a big fan of Mizuno Wave Riders.   I have had about four pairs now.


I'm also a fan of Mizuno Wave Riders, I've had a few more than four pairs though.


----------



## starquest (Jan 11, 2017)

roadwreck said:


> I'm also a fan of Mizuno Wave Riders, I've had a few more than four pairs though.
> 
> View attachment 9153


Impressive!    Oh how I miss my pair of yellow WR16's.   Loved everything about that shoe even though I stress fractured in them.  

My last set of WR's were the blue 17's that are in your picture.  I didn't like them at the start, they were such a drastic change from the 16's but I began to love them...so much better than these Brooks Launch's. 

I'm assuming those black ones are the new 19's?  How are they?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 11, 2017)

starquest said:


> I'm assuming those black ones are the new 19's?  How are they?


Those are actually the 18's (all three pairs). I think the blue and gray pairs are also 18's.  To prevent from going broke buying shoes I wait until the new show comes out and then buy several pairs of the "old model" shoe.  I started wearing the Wave Rider when they were on the 12's and loved those shoes.  The 14's had a smaller toe box which I wasn't a fan of and had to go up half a size.  I think the 15's came out with a bigger toe box, so I dropped back down a half size.  Since then I haven't noticed a lot of variation in the feel of the shoes.  The uppers have changed materials over the years, they have gone with less material which has made the shoes lighter, but to me they still feel the same to run in.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 11, 2017)

roadwreck said:


> I'm also a fan of Mizuno Wave Riders, I've had a few more than four pairs though.
> 
> View attachment 9153


and we called VTE a shoe whore!!!  you my good sir are right up there in the same category


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 11, 2017)

leggo said:


> I wish I looked as chill as you do after running a half marathon! My face gets SO pink and ridiculous. Haha!


That was probably 10-15 minutes after I finished.  The boys met me at the end of the "health food" buffet they always set up at the end of races.  Always makes me laugh...tables full of Skittles, Kripsy Kreme donuts and protein/candy bars at the end of a running race.

For the most part, I was always a Brooks guy.  Started on some Ghosts and then switched over to the PureFlows.  I've still got a brand new pair of Hoka Cliftons in the closet that I'll use if I can ever get started again.  They may look clunky, but they're Super comfy and are actually almost as light as my PureFlows.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 11, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> and we called VTE a shoe whore!!!  you my good sir are right up there in the same category


I still contend I only have three pairs of shoes.  A black pair, a brown pair and my running shoes.


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> That was probably 10-15 minutes after I finished.  The boys met me at the end of the "health food" buffet they always set up at the end of races.  Always makes me laugh...tables full of Skittles, Kripsy Kreme donuts and protein/candy bars at the end of a running race.
> 
> For the most part, I was always a Brooks guy.  Started on some Ghosts and then switched over to the PureFlows.  I've still got a brand new pair of Hoka Cliftons in the closet that I'll use if I can ever get started again.  They may look clunky, but they're Super comfy and are actually almost as light as my PureFlows.


I read an article a while back on the affects of the super thick soles on distance running.  There was very strong data correlating increased endurance/comfort/speed when compared to standard and slipper type running shoes.  

RW - that collection is nuts.  That said, I'd like to do the same with my Reebok Crossfit shoes to a lesser extent, but when the new model comes out, most places are already purged of my size, even online (10.5/11).


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 11, 2017)

Supe said:


> RW - that collection is nuts.  That said, I'd like to do the same with my Reebok Crossfit shoes to a lesser extent, but when the new model comes out, most places are already purged of my size, even online (10.5/11).


Most of those are retired running shoes.  They are only good for around 300 miles of running at which point I get a new pair.  I typically go through 3-4 pairs a year, so when I find a pair on sale I tend to buy multiple pairs at a time (hence the multiples in the same color).  This "collection" was amassed over several years of running, and I was really only wearing a few of these at the time of the picture.  The oldest ones (at the top left) are my yard shoes now.  The newest ones (bottom right) are my current running shoes.  In fact at the time of this picture the two newest pairs hadn't logged a single mile.  The photo was taken prior to donating most of the shoes in between, just to document how much money I've wasted on running shoes. 

Then again, I'm sure there are more expensive hobbies.


----------



## thekzieg (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm a big time marathoner, and usually end up doing multiple each year. Mostly just Netflix, although sometimes Hulu or Amazon...


----------



## Dleg (Jan 11, 2017)

The only thing that's ever worked to increase speed for me is running intervals - running as fast as you can for some set time or distance, then slower to recover, repeat several times.  About 6 years back I was able to run a 21: something 5k after doing intervals for a month ahead of that, as one of my 4 weekly training runs.  The Indian (or more PC - ladder) run is a fun way to do that, if you have a big group.  Running the Hash House Harriers runs can also make you faster, just from the competition/comradery at the front, as well as the frequent changes in pace due to terrain, false trails, etc.  But the beer consumption might negate that.

For me, running longer and slower just makes me run slower.


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2017)

So you'd say you're just really fast, rather than being able to go long and slow?


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2017)

csb said:


> So you'd say you just really fast, rather than being able to go long and slow?


The important thing is that he feels good when he's done.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 12, 2017)

Each has it's time.


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2017)

I either purchase a treadmill from an ad on Craigslist tonight or I've orchestrated my own murder. Either way, it's time to start running again and I'm not riding my bike to the gym.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 12, 2017)

Pick up a cheap smart TV and mount it on the wall in front of the treadmill, so it won't be as miserable an experience.  It's made my running a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 12, 2017)

I was looking for a treadmill but ended up getting a Precor commercial grade elliptical from a Gov't auction site.  A lot of the municipalities use it to get rid of stuff so this one came from a rec center.  Threw a bid of $60 in just to get my name in the hat so I'd get notified of the status of the auction and ended up winning it.  There were all the usual fees and stuff though so my final cost ended up being $63.  I was actually shocked how nice it was when we went to pick it up.  It's just like the nice ones they have at the Y.  Already have a spot cleared out in the basement over by the TV so we just have to get it down there now.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 12, 2017)

roadwreck said:


> I'm also a fan of Mizuno Wave Riders, I've had a few more than four pairs though.
> 
> View attachment 9153


That's a beautiful thing...Do the red ones make you go really fast?


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> I was looking for a treadmill but ended up getting a Precor commercial grade elliptical from a Gov't auction site.  A lot of the municipalities use it to get rid of stuff so this one came from a rec center.  Threw a bid of $60 in just to get my name in the hat so I'd get notified of the status of the auction and ended up winning it.  There were all the usual fees and stuff though so my final cost ended up being $63.  I was actually shocked how nice it was when we went to pick it up.  It's just like the nice ones they have at the Y.  Already have a spot cleared out in the basement over by the TV so we just have to get it down there now.


I had an elliptical and I sold it. I despise that motion.


----------



## P-E (Jan 12, 2017)

Dleg said:


> The only thing that's ever worked to increase speed for me is running intervals - running as fast as you can for some set time or distance, then slower to recover, repeat several times.  About 6 years back I was able to run a 21: something 5k after doing intervals for a month ahead of that, as one of my 4 weekly training runs.  The Indian (or more PC - ladder) run is a fun way to do that, if you have a big group.  Running the Hash House Harriers runs can also make you faster, just from the competition/comradery at the front, as well as the frequent changes in pace due to terrain, false trails, etc.  But the beer consumption might negate that.
> 
> For me, running longer and slower just makes me run slower.


Yes.  Intervals is the only thing that worked for me also.   I would run them on the track.  Do one fast lap and then one slow recovery lap; repeat.  I was able to break a 6 min/mile 5k (18:30) ten years ago.  2.5 min slower than my PR in HS. Those days are gone for good I fear.


----------



## Voomie (Jan 12, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> I was looking for a treadmill but ended up getting a Precor commercial grade elliptical from a Gov't auction site.  A lot of the municipalities use it to get rid of stuff so this one came from a rec center.  Threw a bid of $60 in just to get my name in the hat so I'd get notified of the status of the auction and ended up winning it.  There were all the usual fees and stuff though so my final cost ended up being $63.  I was actually shocked how nice it was when we went to pick it up.  It's just like the nice ones they have at the Y.  Already have a spot cleared out in the basement over by the TV so we just have to get it down there now.


Where is this government auction site?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## starquest (Jan 13, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> I was looking for a treadmill but ended up getting a Precor commercial grade elliptical from a Gov't auction site.  A lot of the municipalities use it to get rid of stuff so this one came from a rec center.  Threw a bid of $60 in just to get my name in the hat so I'd get notified of the status of the auction and ended up winning it.  There were all the usual fees and stuff though so my final cost ended up being $63.  I was actually shocked how nice it was when we went to pick it up.  It's just like the nice ones they have at the Y.  Already have a spot cleared out in the basement over by the TV so we just have to get it down there now.


Hopefully you have at least 8ft ceilings in your basement!   I made that mistake before....


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 13, 2017)

csb said:


> I had an elliptical and I sold it. I despise that motion.


I definitely would have preferred a treadmill to work on getting back into running, but hopefully this will at least help get me start to get back in better shape.  For $63, I figure at the very least, I can use it for a while and then sell it for a hefty profit on CL or one of the local "for sale" groups on FB.



Voomie said:


> Where is this government auction site?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I guess you're far enough away I wouldn't have to worry about you swooping in and pirating any good deals.   I got it from the govdeals.com website.  It's pretty nice, you can do a local search to see all the stuff for sale around you or you can search for something specific, i.e. a treadmill, and it'll show all of them and you can decide if it's worth the drive.



starquest said:


> Hopefully you have at least 8ft ceilings in your basement!   I made that mistake before....


It's a finished basement so there are a few places where they boxed around the ductwork and support beams, but there's a spot next to the stairs with a pretty good view of the TV that I'm thinking should work.


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2017)

Good news! I now own a treadmill and I wasn't murdered!

Bad news- I own a treadmill. 

Hopped on and did an incline walk this morning. I have a stair climb coming up, so I need to get my endurance and strength up, along with my comfort level with tasting blood in my mouth.


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2017)

csb said:


> Good news! I now own a treadmill and I wasn't murdered!
> 
> Bad news- I own a treadmill.
> 
> Hopped on and did an incline walk this morning. I have a stair climb coming up, so I need to get my endurance and strength up, along with my comfort level with tasting blood in my mouth.


Enjoy your new clothesline!


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2017)

Supe said:


> Enjoy your new clothesline!


Pssh! It's my Snow King training plan!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2017)

Just went for another run.  Same route, but averaged right at 11 minute miles this time.  My HR stayed lower, and I think I'm less sore after this one (shades of gray, really).


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2017)

csb said:


> Pssh! It's my Snow King training plan!


Does it simulate the vomiting and crying part?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 13, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> I definitely would have preferred a treadmill to work on getting back into running, but hopefully this will at least help get me start to get back in better shape.  For $63, I figure at the very least, I can use it for a while and then sell it for a hefty profit on CL or one of the local "for sale" groups on FB.


I recommend having both a treadmill and a stationary bike.  You got that essentially for free, now go find a treadmill.  For guys at our age, who were not born runners, I don't think it is physically possible to run every day.  The bike gives you the opportunity to get in another aerobic workout on the days between running, which burns more calories, increases your cardio endurance, and balances out the muscle toning on your legs.


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2017)

Supe said:


> Does it simulate the vomiting and crying part?


I yell, "HEY BEAR!" every once in awhile for an authentic experience.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2017)

The trade winds have been dead for the past week or so and the VOG from the Kilauea volcano has been thick here, so that has made my running a lot tougher than it should be. Yesterday I had to stop once during my run to catch my breath due to it. I hope the winds shift and we can get rid of this crap soon!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 13, 2017)

I just got the image of Ble running from lava just now.......


----------



## envirotex (Jan 13, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> The trade winds have been dead for the past week or so and the VOG from the Kilauea volcano has been thick here, so that has made my running a lot tougher than it should be. Yesterday I had to stop once during my run to catch my breath due to it. I hope the winds shift and we can get rid of this crap soon!


I wish I was running on a tropical island.  Instead, I can't go outside because I'll be choked by cedar pollen.  The sunrises and sunsets  have been beautiful though.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 13, 2017)

Running on a tropical island is nice, just don't do it in the middle of the day.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm from Texas. The middle of the day on a tropical island = 6:30AM in Texas.  Hot. Humid.


----------



## P-E (Jan 14, 2017)

I ran on the treadmill at the hotel in Bangor on wed.   Did 5k in 26:27.   I still hurt everywhere.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 16, 2017)

I did a 5k with friends around Lake Merritt in Oakland yesterday. Slower pace than I would have done on my own, but it was a refreshing change to run with others and get to chat along the way! Hoping to get a long run (read, 10 miles) in this coming weekend, as I do have a half marathon coming the first weekend of February...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 16, 2017)

Did a couple half marathons a few years ago.  Never got a sub-2 hour time because I always seem to cramp up severely around mile 11.  I've followed a couple half-marathon running plans from runnersworld etc.  Started training seriously late 2015 but work and some personal issues side tracked me.  Trying to get back into it so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 17, 2017)

I just picked up a treadmill to start running at home.  I just hope it doesn't become a clothesline by the end of the year.


----------



## P-E (Jan 17, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> I just picked up a treadmill to start running at home.  I just hope it doesn't become a clothesline by the end of the year.


Like my elliptical.  Wonder if it still works.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 18, 2017)

Dleg said:


> I recommend having both a treadmill and a stationary bike.  You got that essentially for free, now go find a treadmill.  For guys at our age, who were not born runners, I don't think it is physically possible to run every day.  The bike gives you the opportunity to get in another aerobic workout on the days between running, which burns more calories, increases your cardio endurance, and balances out the muscle toning on your legs.


The couch-2-5k even tells you to take a day off between runs.  I used to go out and walk on the in-between days.  Kept me on a regular schedule and still got a little activity on my off days.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah, but biking primariy works different muscles (gives your running muscles and tendons the break they deserve), and can acually work out your hear and lungs better than running, at least for us slowpokes.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 6, 2017)

My legs are feeling my half marathon yesterday!

Ran it in a very average time for myself. It probably would have behooved me to do a few long runs before this, which I didn't do. Bad leggo. Oh well! The course was a nice one, so in the future, I will know that it has the possibility to be a fast course for me.


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 6, 2017)

Just got my new treadmill assembled today.  I'm debating if doing a running/interval workout on the treadmill or the T25 workouts are better at burning the calories.  I'm in the middle of a biggest loser competition and am currently sitting in the middle of the pack.  Some of these guys are crazy and have already lost over 15 pounds over the last 3 weeks doing meal replacement shakes and juices.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 6, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> Just got my new treadmill assembled today.  I'm debating if doing a running/interval workout on the treadmill or doing several loads of laundry and hanging the shirts to dry on it.  the T25 workouts are better at burning the calories.  I'm in the middle of a biggest loser competition and am currently sitting in the middle of the pack.  Some of these guys are crazy and have already lost over 15 pounds over the last 3 weeks doing meal replacement shakes and juices.


fixt.

Sorry I was just speaking from my experience.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 6, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> Just got my new treadmill assembled today.  I'm debating if doing a running/interval workout on the treadmill or the T25 workouts are better at burning the calories.  I'm in the middle of a biggest loser competition and am currently sitting in the middle of the pack.  Some of these guys are crazy and have already lost over 15 pounds over the last 3 weeks doing meal replacement shakes and juices.


I don't know about those meal replacement shakes... I've never tried them and am honestly not in need of losing any weight, but I don't personally like the idea of replacing a meal of food with a shake. I am not sure if it would be sustainable, either. Then again, because of my lack of interest in them, I have never done much research about them.

As for running/intervals vs T25, I have heard great things about T25! Again, I don't have any numbers here, but I would imagine that I personally could burn more calories doing a HIIT style workout. But of course, I'm never going to get myself to run to my full capability on a treadmill.

Oof, running is so person-dependent! So what on earth is my advice going to do to help you? Very little, I imagine...


----------



## akwooly (Feb 6, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> Just got my new treadmill assembled today.  I'm debating if doing a running/interval workout on the treadmill or the T25 workouts are better at burning the calories.  I'm in the middle of a biggest loser competition and am currently sitting in the middle of the pack.  Some of these guys are crazy and have already lost over 15 pounds over the last 3 weeks doing meal replacement shakes and juices.


they will put those 15 pounds back on after they start eating real food again.


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 7, 2017)

It's a long competition too, 20 weeks.  The prize is also close to $1000 though so there is some motivation for them to keep up with the shakes.  Weigh in is tomorrow so I'll see how it goes.  

I ended up doing T25 last night.  Man, those are some tough workouts.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 7, 2017)

Forget those shakes.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 7, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> I'm in the middle of a biggest loser competition and am currently sitting in the middle of the pack.  Some of these guys are crazy and have already lost over 15 pounds over the last 3 weeks doing meal replacement shakes and juices.


If you're only worried about winning the contest then grab some Slimfast, jump on the treadmill, and win the contest.  I'm willing to bet that a few months after it's over most, if not all, of those crazy guys will probably weigh more than they did before the contest started.  All they're doing is shutting down their metabolism.  Once the contest is over and they start eating real food again, the weight will come piling back on.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> Just got my new treadmill assembled today.  I'm debating if doing a running/interval workout on the treadmill or the T25 workouts are better at burning the calories.  I'm in the middle of a biggest loser competition and am currently sitting in the middle of the pack.  Some of these guys are crazy and have already lost over 15 pounds over the last 3 weeks doing meal replacement shakes and juices.


Do you wear a heart-rate monitor while doing either the T25 exercise or running intervals? This might help as a metric to see which is giving you the "better" work-out. But you should also be careful to ensure you are within your target heart-rate limits based on age/weight. Based on my own experience with P90x, x2, x3, etc., those short burst workouts got my HR higher than running ever did for me (treadmill or outside).


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 7, 2017)

> 5 minutes ago, knight1fox3 said:
> Do you wear a heart-rate monitor while doing either the T25 exercise or running intervals? This might help as a metric to see which is giving you the "better" work-out. But you should also be careful to ensure you are within your target heart-rate limits based on age/weight. Based on my own experience with P90x, x2, x3, etc., those short burst workouts got my HR higher than running ever did for me (treadmill or outside).


That's a good call.  I have one, I just have to look for it.  I do work up quite a sweat with T25 compared to running so I'm assuming that would be the better choice.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2017)

Probably less direct impact on your knees too. :thumbs:


----------



## gpoli111 (Feb 7, 2017)

1 Half and 2 full marathons in the books for me. 1:43 min on the half and 3hr 41min for the full (ran the second marathon with the wife at her pace). Just when I was about to be ready to run again after this past marathon in November, I slipped down some stairs and tore my left meniscus. I'm getting surgery Thursday and hope to be back out running in March!


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 7, 2017)

Wishing you a smooth surgery and speedy recovery, @gpoli111! And wow to the marathon. I have zero desire to do one of those, but am so inspired by those who do!


----------



## gpoli111 (Feb 8, 2017)

leggo said:


> Wishing you a smooth surgery and speedy recovery, @gpoli111! And wow to the marathon. I have zero desire to do one of those, but am so inspired by those who do!


Thanks! I'm not so sure I'll put some of the couch time this weekend to studying but I'll be optimistic


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 8, 2017)

> 20 hours ago, gpoli111 said:
> 1 Half and 2 full marathons in the books for me. 1:43 min on the half and 3hr 41min for the full (ran the second marathon with the wife at her pace). Just when I was about to be ready to run again after this past marathon in November, I slipped down some stairs and tore my left meniscus. I'm getting surgery Thursday and hope to be back out running in March!


Oh man, that sucks.  Hope you get better soon!

I actually tried the treadmill last night and it was pretty good.  I did one of the preset workouts for 30 minutes and supposedly burned 400 calories or something.  My HR was up around 170 for most of the workout and I worked up a pretty good sweat, so it was at least as good as the T25 Speed and lower body workout.  My knees did start to bother me a bit in the middle of it though.  I'll try some different sneakers to see if that helps.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 8, 2017)

170 BPM heart rate? How old are you?

For a strenuous run I try to keep mine around 150 BPM and I'm 39. Then again, with all that I run my resting HR is like 50.


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 8, 2017)

36, almost 37.  I never really felt out of breath or that I was pushing myself too much, though.  I was reading it using the treadmill handles.  I'll have to find my HR monitor to see where I'm really at.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 8, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> For a strenuous run I try to keep mine around 150 BPM and I'm 39. Then again, with all that I run my resting HR is like 50.


Same here. Anything at 150 or above for me and I'm in the aerobic zone and really pushing.



MetsFan said:


> I was reading it using the treadmill handles.  I'll have to find my HR monitor to see where I'm really at.


That explains it. You will get a more accurate reading with a chest strap. The handles get you close, but I believe tend to almost always read higher than what you are really at. Plus, depending on the model of your HR monitor, you should be able to enter in some basic personal data (i.e. height, weight, age, etc.) so that it can really narrow in on your target zone.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 13, 2017)

Ah, a funny running story! This was my Saturday morning:

It was the first sunny and blue-skied, not a cloud in the sky day we had seen in what seemed like forever. So, the boyfriend and I say, "Yes! Let's go for a run!" And proceed to do just that. About halfway through our 5-mile run, running along a sand/dirt path along the side of a bike/pedestrian path, I trip, fall, and skid forward on my hands and knees. Luckily, I did not sprain anything and was not seriously hurt, but when I pick myself up, I see a pretty much unscathed right hand, a crazy bloody left palm, and blood dripping down my shins. My hand hurt like heck. Lovely. Fortunately, we were near a public bathroom, so I go inside to wash myself off and attempt to stop the bleeding. I did the best I could, and then came back out to my boyfriend, who had been waiting for me. There's something on his forehead that wasn't there before, so I ask him what it is. He asks where, and I point to the upper left corner of his forehead. He responds with, "A damned bird pooped on my head!" And I respond, "Wait, really?" He says "Yep!" We both then agree that this was a pretty ridiculous start to our Saturday. We go for a run, I fall and am all bloody and scraped up, and he gets pooped on by a bird. I obtained a few bandaids from a nearby policeman that helped somewhat (until they basically fell of of my palm thanks to sweat), and then we proceeded to finish the run, because what else was there to do? Haha.

We were hanging out with a friend later that day, and he astutely stated that we had both "figuratively, and literally, gotten shat on" earlier in the day.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 14, 2017)

Okay, I definitely need to start running again.  Just found out there's such a thing as kilts for running.

https://sportkilt.com/


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 14, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> Okay, I definitely need to start running again.  Just found out there's such a thing as kilts for running.
> 
> https://sportkilt.com/


they've been aorund for years called tennis dresses.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 14, 2017)

Be sure to tell him that....


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 14, 2017)

:ghey: :ghey: :ghey: :ghey:


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 13, 2017)

So last week, I had a big development in my running! Get this. I ran before work! On a track!

Okay, that doesn't sound that exciting. But it was literally the first time I had *ever* run before work, because I have always been a solid after-work and weekend runner. Anyway, a friend invited me to join her at a track that I conveniently pass by every day on my bike commute, at an earlier enough time that I could still get to work at a reasonable time. On a 400 m (.25 mile) track, we did 200m sprints followed by 400m recoveries. I did 8 rounds, and my friend did 10. I have never, ever really tried working on my speed other than just running more to build up my endurance. I am typically bad at getting myself to spring on my normal road runs, but found it really easy on the track. Maybe it was because I was going off of the track markings, which made it very easy to see how much I had left every time.

I was very happy with my paces, but I need to find a better way to track myself... I was just using my Pixel's timer capabilities, but that was only as good as I was in using them. Read: not great! Haha. What do people use to track distances/heart rate/times, etc.? I'm thinking I should probably invest in an arm band for my phone, and a running watch (which I've long considered, but never bought). Does anyone have any recommendations for either?

Overall, I had a lot of fun! Said friend and I are doing it again tomorrow morning. If I ever get my act together, I might get around to doing a track run 2x/week before work, but that likely won't happen until after the PE exam in April.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 13, 2017)

My wife has a Fitbit Charge HR2. It will connect to your phone via bluetooth, use your phone's GPS for running workout distances as well as a few other things. I'd get one myself if I didn't already have a Fitbit One. 

My wife just bought it at Costco. It came with 2 wristbands. 

Congrats on making it to the track before work!


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 13, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> My wife has a Fitbit Charge HR2. It will connect to your phone via bluetooth, use your phone's GPS for running workout distances as well as a few other things. I'd get one myself if I didn't already have a Fitbit One.
> 
> My wife just bought it at Costco. It came with 2 wristbands.
> 
> Congrats on making it to the track before work!


Thanks for the recommendation! I have a FitBit One myself, but don't know where it is. I got depressed with it thanks to sitting at a desk all day while at my job. It also couldn't figure out my bike commuting, though I can't really remember what it did incorrectly any more.

I'm thinking something along the lines of a Garmin watch... I'm mainly worried about comfort and a smaller face. I don't need anything that fancy. My friend had one that she could program the distances into, which was neat! I'd like something like that.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 15, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> My wife has a Fitbit Charge HR2. It will connect to your phone via bluetooth, use your phone's GPS for running workout distances as well as a few other things. I'd get one myself if I didn't already have a Fitbit One.
> 
> My wife just bought it at Costco. It came with 2 wristbands.


The Samsung Gear Fit 2 has it's own dedicated GPS in addition to 4GB of internal storage space so that you can basically just use that without the need to have it connected to your phone. It's also is pretty good at "auto-detecting" what type of activity you're doing such that you don't have to hit start or whatever. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 15, 2017)

yesterday I went and ran, I didn't even use a normal watch or bring music. I wonder if that still even counts as running anymore?


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 15, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> yesterday I went and ran, I didn't even use a normal watch or bring music. I wonder if that still even counts as running anymore?


Were you being chased?


----------



## Dleg (Mar 15, 2017)

All I use is a watch, but sometimes I don't even remember to wear that.  If I need to know how far I ran, I drive the route or use Google Earth.  

I hate running on a track, or for that matter a treadmill, just because it makes it seem more like a chore and really drags the time out.  I prefer to just pick a turnaround spot or a loop and just run it, that way I am not thinking about time or being tempted to stop, like I am on a track or treadmill.

Too bad that a treadmill is about all I can do until things thaw out here in another month or so...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 15, 2017)

Do you guys have those indoor rec centers like in Denver? Ours has an indoor track- 10 laps = 1 mile. It's not the best but when it's cold and windy as shit here it is better than the treadmill. Plus the "scenery" is pretty good #yogapants #creepyoldguy

I bought some of those slip on running spikes for running on the snowpack but generally after a day the trail is slush and mud... but I really do enjoy the cold running in the hard pack snow (with spikes) when I can get it... just not as cold as "Alaska cold"


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 15, 2017)

I've been running on the treadmill about 3 times a week or so now and playing basketball on Sundays.  So yesterday I thought I would see if I could keep up with 5 years ago me.  I set the treadmill for 6mph to see how long I could go.  After two minutes, I had to lower the speed because it wasn't going well.  I've lost over 15 pounds in the last 12 weeks though so that's something.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 15, 2017)

We have a few indoor tracks around here, similar to yours in that they take many, many laps to make a mile.  I opted for the treadmill in the garage with Netflix, mostly because of the time it saves me not driving to a gym.  The gym on post is free for me, too, but it's in the opposite direction from my house, and would add about 30 minutes total to my daily driving.  

I should just get some yak tracks and go running out in the real world, and get used to the cold before everything turns to slush and mud next month and sends me indoors for a few more weeks.  Generally it's been above zero after work here lately.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 15, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> yesterday I went and ran, I didn't even use a normal watch or bring music. I wonder if that still even counts as running anymore?


Yes! This is my preferred way to run. I have even stopped using Charity Miles temporarily until I figure out how to make it work on my Android phone without having it live on my homescreen at all times. So, that means no phone! The track workout was an exception, and for working on my speed, a watch would be very useful.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 16, 2017)

Haven't used it in a while but http://www.mapmyrun.com was always pretty good for mapping runs either for pre-planning or seeing how far you went after the fact.


----------



## frazil (Mar 17, 2017)

I use mapmyrun. I like it for mapping runs and keeping track of times.  I've also started using Motion-X gps for when I'm in the woods and don't have a cell signal (somehow my phone still gets gps??).  You can export the tracks as kmz files and map them out.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 20, 2017)

Got a good 10.6 mile run in on Saturday! Thus, I see myself as prepared for my half marathon this Sunday. Legs are a feeling it a little, but I walked all over the city yesterday (to the tune of 6+ miles), which I think helped them to feel not so terrible today.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 27, 2017)

Even though @knight1fox3 says I should stop running so much and get to where I want to be in my studies... I ran my half marathon yesterday and set a new PR! 8:15 pace. I surprised myself! It was not a super challenging course, but was challenging enough (including a bitch of a hill at mile 8). I was able to effectively utilize my technique for running up steeper inclines, which is to forestrike more than normal (I already run in minimalist shoes with a, I think, 4mm drop) which helps me not to lose speed and instead spring myself forward and upward. It worked well!

Also, the course was beautiful. I was unexpectedly running through vineyards!


----------



## akwooly (Mar 28, 2017)

Dleg said:


> We have a few indoor tracks around here, similar to yours in that they take many, many laps to make a mile.  I opted for the treadmill in the garage with Netflix, mostly because of the time it saves me not driving to a gym.  The gym on post is free for me, too, but it's in the opposite direction from my house, and would add about 30 minutes total to my daily driving.
> 
> I should just get some yak tracks and go running out in the real world, and get used to the cold before everything turns to slush and mud next month and sends me indoors for a few more weeks.  Generally it's been above zero after work here lately.


someone said the West Valley HS track was cleared of snow.  The Beat Beethoven 5k is April 15th, are you going to run it @Dleg?


----------



## Dleg (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes @akwooly I will be running that one!


----------



## akwooly (Mar 28, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Yes @akwooly I will be running that one!


Ya mon! me too! well i am going to attempt to run/jog.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 28, 2017)

That might be my first run off the treadmill since September.  I'll probably fall on my face.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 28, 2017)

Dleg said:


> That might be my first run off the treadmill since September.  I'll probably fall on my face.


I vote that you'll take-off


----------



## Dleg (Mar 28, 2017)

Well played.


----------



## leggo PE (May 10, 2017)

The outlook for my planned 6.7 mile run tonight is not looking so hot... Ugh, work!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 10, 2017)

leggo said:


> The outlook for my planned 6.7 mile run tonight is not looking so hot... Ugh, work!


Your knees will thank you, so that's a win. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (May 10, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Your knees will thank you, so that's a win. :thumbs:


No, my knees need it! Got a trail relay race at 8000' coming up in just about a month.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 10, 2017)

leggo said:


> No, my knees need it! Got a trail relay race at 8000' coming up in just about a month.


Sure thing. In about 5 or 10 yrs, don't be surprised at your new method of transportation.


----------



## leggo PE (May 10, 2017)

I doubt it'll be the running that does me in. I think I'll probably have kiddos that prevent me from working out as regularly as I tend to before I end up in a wheel chair! But I think there's another thread for that...

EDIT: Unless I fall and seriously injure myself, which I will not say is out of the question. Heck, I could fall on any run I go on, for no apparent reason. But if I were afraid of that, I wouldn't bike because I was afraid of getting hit by a car. I wouldn't do yoga for fear of straining muscles. As long as I have good form, run in shoes that are good for my stride, take my rest days, cross train, and don't burn myself out, I think I'm good!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 10, 2017)

leggo said:


> I doubt it'll be the running that does me in.


Statistics don't lie. Just sayin'. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (May 10, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Statistics don't lie. Just sayin'. :thumbs:


See my edit.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 10, 2017)

leggo said:


> See my edit.


True dat. But in general, it's the prolonged impact that usually becomes a chronic health issue.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 10, 2017)

Those orthopedic centers are opening everywhere you know. 

If you play your cards right you might just be the new $6 million dollar woman and you could run faster than those Olympians.

... or not.


----------



## leggo PE (May 10, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> If you play your cards right you might just be the new $6 million dollar woman and you could run faster than those Olympians.
> 
> ... or not.


That'd be playing my cards really right! Haha. But I don't think I'm quite as fast as Jordan Hasay, unfortunately.


----------



## leggo PE (May 19, 2017)

Bay to Breakers is this weekend!


----------



## leggo PE (May 22, 2017)

Bay to Breakers was so much fun this year! Love the weird race that it is.


----------



## Road Guy (May 22, 2017)

the daughter and I plan to bandit run a 10K on memorial day, I aint paying to run on public roads!!!

We used to do that at the Peachtree in Atlanta back in the day, was a blast and I don't need any more t-shirts


----------



## Owism (May 23, 2017)

both my parents had their knees replaced at 55. both are slightly overweight. both worked 7 days a week, 12-16 hours a day physical labor which included lots of standing and lifting.

I would not get into running because i've seen their pain.

safest thing for my knees is stationary bicycling, swimming, any other cardio which isn't intensive on my body.

80% of weight loss is dietary, 20% is physical activities. Dont get fooled by the fitness industry. (Calories In = Calories Out) and if your in active weight loss then (Calorie In &lt; Calorie Out)


----------



## leggo PE (May 23, 2017)

@Owism, I don't blame ya for not wanting to get into running for those reasons! Their lives sound much different from mine. I sit at a desk all day five days a week, am not overweight, and do little physical activity outside of working out or commuting.


----------



## Owism (May 23, 2017)

leggo said:


> @Owism, I don't blame ya for not wanting to get into running for those reasons! Their lives sound much different from mine. I sit at a desk all day five days a week, am not overweight, and do little physical activity outside of working out or commuting.


True. I live that sedentary life as well. I've done some running before but without coaching I permanently injured myself at the ankle.  Theres definitely proper equipment you need for this sport unlike common understanding. Cant just get up and run.

Anyways. Ramadan is almost starting so this is a good time to try out the "Fasting" diet


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 29, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> @Owism, I don't blame ya for not wanting to get into running for those reasons! Their lives sound much different from mine. I sit at a desk all day five days a week, am not overweight, and do little physical activity outside of working out or commuting.


Yes, but there are statistics. Some physical therapists out there might argue otherwise.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 7, 2017)

My trail relay race in CO is this weekend! I'm super excited. 8 people, 120 miles (roughly), lots of elevation, camping, and running overnight. It's going to be awesome!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 7, 2017)

Where is it at? It's tough for me to do trail running in the mountains here and I live at this elevation, you must be in pretty good shape if you're coming in from out of town and hitting it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 7, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Where is it at? It's tough for me to do trail running in the mountains here and I live at this elevation, you must be in pretty good shape if you're coming in from out of town and hitting it


Snowmass... The elevation is going to be fun! Haha. But I've gone and done races at elevation before. I did a similar race last year at 7500'. This is at 8000' with a peak at 9000'. Thankfully, my team is not competitive, so there's no pressure to run quickly. Typically when I trail run, and especially at elevation, I follow the "hike the uphill, jog the flats, and run the downhill" method. It has served me well. The biggest trick will be figuring out what one breath is worth up there, and how it corresponds to how much I push my muscles. I've been able to figure that out pretty quickly in the past, so I will be attempting to do that again this time.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 7, 2017)

Most places still have snow around 10,000 FT and up in case that's on your route.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 12, 2017)

The race was a total blast! I survived, and it was amazing. The altitude was definitely no joke! Climbing from 7800' to 9000' and back down for a 6.7 mile loop as my third leg was definitely tough. But the views were fantastic! My whole team finished the 114.4 miles in less than 23.5 hours, and I think we all exceeded our expectations. We finished only 20 minutes off of our projected finishing time. I'm super proud!

Okay, done expressing my pleasure with this race. I would love, love, love to do it again.

Oh, and while there was no snow on our course, we definitely saw snow on the mountain caps that were likely above 10,000', though a lot of it did visibly melt over the few days we were there. Temperatures in the mid-80s that high up was pretty nuts! Also, the insanely low humidity was pretty interesting!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2017)

congrats!  I just found out my company had a team that placed 23 out of 400? on the same course (maybe I heard the total # of teams wrong) of course they didn't invite me to be on the team! (Damn skinny young people)


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 13, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> congrats!  I just found out my company had a team that placed 23 out of 400? on the same course (maybe I heard the total # of teams wrong) of course they didn't invite me to be on the team! (Damn skinny young people)


Wanna be on a team next year?


----------



## kpalframan (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey guys!  I'm late to the thread, but I'm runner (or at least trying to be a runner).  About two years ago, I finally discovered a true love of running when I lived in Virginia in the foothills of the Blue Ridge Mountains.  It was beautiful!  I actually raced a 10k on the day before my wedding.  Talk about forcing myself to train - I didn't want to limp down the aisle so I took my training very seriously. Unfortunately, we moved to Florida shortly after the wedding last summer and the heat has been killing my desire to run.  

Now, thanks to my sedentary work/study schedule during the months leading up to the PE exam, I've gained a few extra unwanted pounds so I signed up for a Disney Half Marathon next January.  Anyone else working off those PE pounds?

Leggo and RoadGuy, that overnight run sounds fun!


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 13, 2017)

Yay, another runner! Welcome, @kpalframan!

I've heard great things about Disney races. I've never done one, but know several who have. It seems they really know how to put on an awesome, fun race. I have a friend who did the Dopey Challenge last year, and a different friend who did the Tinkerbell Challenge this year. 

The next race I'm signed up for that I'm excited about is the Giants Race in August. It ends on AT&amp;T Field!

I'm also signed up for a 12k in July in which I'll be running across the GGB, for the first time actually. So that'll be fun!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2017)

I will put it on the calendar leggo!

(I can crank out a 10 min mile ) )


----------



## csb (Jun 13, 2017)

I can crank out a 12 minute mile and I live at 6100' ASL. Can I come?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 13, 2017)

EB running team!?!?! i like to dream about being a runner! longest distance i have ever done is a 10K.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 13, 2017)

You doing the Midnight Sun 10k, @akwooly?


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 13, 2017)

akwooly said:


> EB running team!?!?! i like to dream about being a runner! longest distance i have ever done is a 10K.


If you can do a 10k, you can do a Ragnar Relay!


----------



## akwooly (Jun 13, 2017)

Dleg said:


> You doing the Midnight Sun 10k, @akwooly?


Yes sir! How about you? I would rather drink beer in riverview and spray runners with supersoakers though!


----------



## csb (Jun 14, 2017)

I've got our shirts started:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 14, 2017)

akwooly said:


> I would rather drink beer in riverview and spray runners with supersoakers though!


......added to bucket list thread.  LOL!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2017)

I've finally gotten back to doing an honest 20 miles a week for the last month. its pretty amazing how much better I sleep, eat, etc when I have this constant in my life.. It does take up a significant amount of time If I don't get it done in the morning though!


----------



## akwooly (Jun 14, 2017)

seriously, should we make this a thing?  I do better and stay more focused with a goal.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 14, 2017)

I say yes! For the particular race I did this past weekend? It's called Ragnar Trail Snowmass. Details are here for this year's race, though I doubt much will change next year.

https://www.runragnar.com/event-detail/trail/snowmass_co

Basically, teams vary from 4 to 8 people. If you have 8 people, you run three legs for a total of 14.4 miles, and if you have 4 people, you run twice that. If you have 5, 6, or 7 people, you figure out who's running what legs as a team. Can we drum up enough interest for at least 6 people? I don't think I'd be down to run 6 legs myself, though I suppose with a year's notice, I could work up to it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm game- my travel ability is limited to being drained financially by 3 HS kids for a few more years but snowmass I can do!!


----------



## akwooly (Jun 14, 2017)

just to be clear, I am NOT a runner and i live at 400ft elevation!


----------



## csb (Jun 14, 2017)

I am a tentative yes. Snowmass is close enough and the loop option means we don't have to chase people in a van, which is what has put me off of other RAGNAR events.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 14, 2017)

akwooly said:


> Yes sir! How about you? I would rather drink beer in riverview and spray runners with supersoakers though!


I think I will.  My in-laws are here, so as long as I can get out of the house i will go.  But I will most likely walk a lot of it.  I've only been running 5k lately and been on the edge of shin splints.  Drinking beer and spraying runners sounds like more fun.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 14, 2017)

csb said:


> I am a tentative yes. Snowmass is close enough and the loop option means we don't have to chase people in a van, which is what has put me off of other RAGNAR events.


it would be way more interesting if we were getting chased by people in a van.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 14, 2017)

akwooly said:


> it would be way more interesting if we were getting chased by people in a van.


Well, if we get ambitious, this one!

https://www.runragnar.com/event-detail/relay/colorado


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2017)

I really don't think that unless you live above 10K FT there are any real benefits of living at 5K or 6K ft and running uphill at high elevation  (shit its hard enough just walking uphill at 10K feet and above)


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 14, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I really don't think that unless you live above 10K FT there are any real benefits of living at 5K or 6K ft and running uphill at high elevation  (shit its hard enough just walking uphill at 10K feet and above)


Agreed. There is little point, unless you're training for some ultramarathon, Ironman, or something like that. But even in that case, you're probably already living somewhere at considerable elevation.

For me, hiking the uphills, jogging the flats, and running the downhills works great. And trust me, I took a very liberal definition of "uphill" in this relay I just did! Haha.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 14, 2017)

csb said:


> I am a tentative yes. Snowmass is close enough and the loop option means we don't have to chase people in a van, which is what has put me off of other RAGNAR events.


I'm in if you're bringing "the truck". 

In which I call shotgun.


----------



## csb (Jun 14, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm in if you're bringing "the truck".
> 
> In which I call shotgun.


You mean gate bitch? 

(Never call shotgun in a ranch truck. Always call driver or middle. Shotgun means you have to open and close all the gates.)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 14, 2017)

csb said:


> You mean gate bitch?
> 
> (Never call shotgun in a ranch truck. Always call driver or middle. Shotgun means you have to open and close all the gates.)


Yep, did that up north at the cabin when I was younger. But it was only one gate. Not sure what the typical number of gates a ranch has.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 15, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yep, did that up north at the cabin when I was younger. But it was only one gate. Not sure what the typical number of gates a ranch has.




Based on my off-road travels in Arizona, approximately 837 gates per ranch.


----------



## csb (Jun 15, 2017)

Too many and approximately one is easy to open and the rest are barbed wire contraptions that require using your body as a lever.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 15, 2017)

csb said:


> Too many and approximately one is easy to open and the rest are barbed wire contraptions that require using your body as a lever.


E.g. two barbed wire loops with a stick holding them together.


----------



## csb (Jun 15, 2017)

That you are certain to get your tender underarm flesh stuck in at least once.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 19, 2017)

That's what Carhartt jackets are for.


----------



## csb (Jun 19, 2017)

Dleg said:


> That's what Carhartt jackets are for.


Not when it's 80F! 

Back to running- ran 3.8 miles for my 38th birthday. Had five other suckers friends join me.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 19, 2017)

Dang I'm gonna have to run 5.0 miles this year...


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 20, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Dang I'm gonna have to run 5.0 miles this year...


Watch where you're running.  I assume you heard about this:

https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/2017/06/18/searchers-looking-for-runner-in-bird-ridge-trail-race-who-reported-being-chased-by-bear/

just an awful thing.


----------



## Supe (Jun 20, 2017)

Man, that is terrible


----------



## Dleg (Jun 20, 2017)

Yep, pretty awful. Yesterday another guy was killed by a bear, a mine worker about 2 hours from here. Killed at the jobsite.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh man, that is so terrible. Especially because the kid was so young, and especially because he really was in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 21, 2017)

My family was hiking the trails just four miles away the weekend before. Bear sign everywhere. Really sad this happen.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 21, 2017)

Wow, that is sad and pretty scary.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 22, 2017)

So cheer this thread back up last weekend I ran the midnight sun run with a goal of one hour. I knew this was going to be hard because I was pushing my 6 and 3 year olds in the chariot. And the strollers had to start behind the walkers so the first mile was weaving and trying not to plow over anyone or take out any Achilles heels! The first mile took 14 minutes!?! WTF? But I ended up finishing 59:57! Pushing my kids felt like a continuous uphill run.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 22, 2017)

Enjoy it.  It's only a matter of time until your kids start pushing you around.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 22, 2017)

akwooly said:


> So cheer this thread back up last weekend I ran the midnight sun run with a goal of one hour. I knew this was going to be hard because I was pushing my 6 and 3 year olds in the chariot. And the strollers had to start behind the walkers so the first mile was weaving and trying not to plow over anyone or take out any Achilles heels! The first mile took 14 minutes!?! WTF? But I ended up finishing 59:57! Pushing my kids felt like a continuous uphill run.


Awesome! I finished in under 2 hours....  My wife wanted to go, I didn't really want to run, so I agreed to walk it with her so she could have some fun, too.  We met a couple of co-workers and walked with them, too.  It was fun!  I think next year I might walk it again, but with a cart full of beer like all the "smart" people.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 22, 2017)

I just wanted to let this thread know that I have put myself on the email list to pre-register for Ragnar Snowmass next year...


----------



## csb (Jun 23, 2017)

It's always some dude pushing two kids in a stroller passing me. That and some 70 year old in jean capris.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 7, 2017)

Well I can't believe I waited this long to do this, but I finally took a serious look at my running gait to see why I always seem to be limited by shin splints.  It turns out I have been running for the last 20+ years with a serious overstride. I ran my usual 3.1 mile course yesterday 4 minutes faster than usual, and that included 3.5 minutes of walking because I was winded from running so fast.  No pain!  All I did was the following:

- made sure my foot was directly below my knee at foot strike

- significantly shortened my stride to make #1 possible

- significantly increased my cadence to make up for #2.

I hope this doesn't cause some other injury, but it all seems to make perfect sense, and like I said I can't believe I never looked this up before, or that none of my running friends ever mentioned it!  If I am able to keep this up, I will be well on the way to the running times I know I am capable of.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 7, 2017)

I think you have the wrong thread, @MetsFan


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 7, 2017)

Ha, I have no idea how that happened.  Sorry guys.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 7, 2017)

Nice job, @Dleg! I actually have never specifically considered my strike, but I know I like to run in shoes that provide me with more of a mid- or forefoot strike than a heel strike. I injured myself in some old running shoes that weren't the right fit, and after I injured myself, I looked back at an old race photo and saw that I was heel striking hard! No bueno. Also, don't be surprised if you get sore in different parts of your legs (calves in particular) when you change your strike. But it should go away as you start to work those muscles like they should be used!

Speaking of races, I have a 12k on Sunday! Yay!


----------



## Dleg (Jul 7, 2017)

Cool!  I am looking forward to really training for a 10k now, if this actually fixes my problem. In the past, whenever I went beyond 5k I started developing shin splints, so I would have to cut back.  I am fairly certain now it was just from the biomechanics of how I was running.  

It also helps that I went to a real running store after I initially changed my gait, and got properly fitted for a new pair of shoes using their gait analysis system.  But I really think the gait was 90% of the problem. Heel cushioning and positioning can't overcome the basic stresses involved in running that way.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 10, 2017)

Nicely done, @Dleg!

My 12k yesterday was fun! I was pretty sleepless going into it for various reasons, but I ended up running it in 59:23, so that was pretty cool. I told myself during the race that I would be pleased with myself if I ran it in under an hour, but wasn't paying any attention to how long it was taking me (despite the fact that I was tracking myself on Strava). So when I rounded the last bend and say the clock turn to 59:00, I sprinted my way to the end (it wasn't far!) to get in under that one hour mark.

Now I'm really thinking I should invest in a running watch. I've heard great things from multiple people about the Garmin Forerunner 235, which can count steps, track runs, track bike rides (either on a stationary bike or actual bike), can sync to Strava, and has a heart rate monitor in it. It's even waterproof up to 50M down, which would be great if I decide to get more into open water swimming. That has basically everything I'm looking for! Now it's just a matter of when I bite the bullet...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 10, 2017)

Dleg, are you running on the road or something?

Try running on the grass, it helps with those shin splints.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah, that's not a realistic option (plus these days I am running dirt roads, which is pretty forgiving.)

I have struggled with the shin splints for over 20 years now.  I have tried everything. The only thing that makes any sense at all is the running style.  So far it is working, now 3 runs into it. It's going to take a while to make it feel more natural, but the 4 minutes improvement over a 5 k run has held, and so has the lack of shin splint pain.  Pretty amazing.


----------



## csb (Jul 10, 2017)

I bought some Newton's for cheap and have been trying to ease into them.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 24, 2017)

any of you_ hardcore _runners have a non fit bit watch like this:?

https://www.rei.com/product/121185/garmin-fenix-5-multisport-gps-heart-rate-monitor-watch

I wouldn't normally spend this much on  a watch / toy.. But we've got a thing going on with our work insurance where we can get up to $500 bucks in gift cards for doing various crap, like earn $25 for going to get your bloodwork, $100 for getting a physical, $50 bucks for doing a 5K,etc... I'm right at $300 so far and I was thinking of getting one of these.  I've never cared for the fit-bits, they just don't sit on my wrist well, bought one XL and returned it.

What I mainly want is one that I can use for running that tracks distance and speed, hiking (some GPS functions) and tracking ski runs.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 24, 2017)

A friend of mine that competes in Ironman races uses a Garmin Fenix, and he swears by it.  But then again, he needs the water resistance and has the bicycle attachments that connect to the Fenix to record cadence, etc.

I have a lower-spec'd, lower priced Garmin (don't remember the model) that has heart rate and GPS, and it is pretty awesome.  I like that it maps your runs and keeps track of steps per minute, stride, "lap" times (usually just 1 mile split times, but I think you can configure it for actual laps), etc.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 24, 2017)

I've got several friends that use those and seem to really enjoy them.  It also tracks elevation gained and lost, so that's cool.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 24, 2017)

HFS, $600?! :blink:

That's essentially like buying another smart phone. Definitely has a nice feature set though.

The one I have also has on-board heart rate monitoring, GPS (auto-maps activities), Bluetooth, Wi-Fi, etc. so it can be used independently from a smart phone (that was my goal). These features though seem to be quickly becoming the norm I think.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 24, 2017)

yeah but it will show you your location in real time on a map, even in the middle of BFE CO Elevation 12,000 feet &amp; then lets you plot your course backwards - its like a digital back azimuth....







reviews on batt life are good but I worry about having "one more" thing to charge all the time..

I have a Pro-Trek backpacking watch now and it is awesome. solar powered, tracks elevation and has a compass but no "map" and doesn't give distance and speed.

&amp; I don't buy myself all that much these days...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 24, 2017)

That is pretty damn awesome. I can see the high premium.


----------



## P-E (Jul 24, 2017)

Started running again.  Trying for three times a week.   In week 2.  It rained today so I didn't run. Already making excuses.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 25, 2017)

@Road Guy do it! I'm thinking about investing in a Garmin watch myself. But I'm looking at the Forerunner 235. It has great reviews from some others I've talked to about it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 25, 2017)

I really like the 235 and would probably get that if it had the built in altimeter. I believe it shows you your elevation after you sync but not during?

I think it will also come in handy for snowshoeing and other winter activities that may not be good to get lost in...


----------



## P-E (Jul 25, 2017)

P-E said:


> Started running again.  Trying for three times a week.   In week 2.  It rained today so I didn't run. Already making excuses.


And I had a beer instead.   Did run today though.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 25, 2017)

It took me two weeks to get back into it ... stick to the plan!


----------



## P-E (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks.  Ran twice this week.  Need one more.   Not as easy as it was when I was in my 30s.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2017)

Ran with my new watch last night before the rain. Man I guess the trail signs along the trail are off. I thought I had been running 5 miles and it appears I have only been running 4.2 L

It’s kind of sucks to look down and be like, shit I am only running a 12.5 minute mile…


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 26, 2017)

But trail running is super different from road running, and I would not hesitate to say, never faster!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2017)

Our trails near the house are very flat and “un trail” like, more like a 12’ wide multi use trail but just not paved, I think one of those scooters people ride in at the grocery store could probably make it


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 26, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Our trails near the house are very flat and “un trail” like, more like a 12’ wide multi use trail but just not paved, I think one of those scooters people ride in at the grocery store could probably make it


Oh, I see. Well, trail running is still better for you than road running, so there's that!


----------



## P-E (Aug 5, 2017)

Just completed my third week of running at least three miles three times a week.  Having a beer to celebr...,um carboload for my fourth week.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 7, 2017)

Haven't been running much lately, but I went sea kayaking yesterday! Well, it was in a bay, not exactly open water. It was fun! Makes me interested in sea kayak camping.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 7, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Haven't been running much lately, but I went sea kayaking yesterday! Well, it was in a bay, not exactly open water. It was fun! Makes me interested in sea kayak camping.




Did you see any whales?  My wife has a friend that lives in Sacramento that has some footage of a whale surfacing right near her kayak.  Looked really cool!

I've done a little kayak camping here in Michigan on Lake Superior.  It was fun, especially getting to camp in places that people can't walk to.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 7, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> Did you see any whales?  My wife has a friend that lives in Sacramento that has some footage of a whale surfacing right near her kayak.  Looked really cool!
> 
> I've done a little kayak camping here in Michigan on Lake Superior.  It was fun, especially getting to camp in places that people can't walk to.


Nope, we didn't see any whales. I think the water we were in was too far inland (Tomales Bay) and likely shallow for whales to make it there. There have been a bunch of whales off the coast around these parts this summer, though!

We did see what we think was a harbor seal, and a bat ray!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## csb (Sep 29, 2017)

I run a 15K this weekend, which is a first for the distance. 

Before you ask, here's some help:

5K=3.1 miles

10K=6.2 miles

15K=9.3 miles

I feel like I've had to explain that to a lot of people who are familiar with the distance conversion on the first two, yet can't seem to add them together.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 29, 2017)

I love the 15k distance! That's probably my favorite distance to run in races, followed closely by half marathons. Similarly, people seem to have trouble realizing that a half marathon is indeed half of a marathon, 26.2 miles / 2 = 13.1 miles. Or maybe they just don't know how long a marathon is in the first place...

Edit: Good luck! Have fun!


----------



## csb (Sep 29, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I love the 15k distance! That's probably my favorite distance to run in races, followed closely by half marathons. Similarly, people seem to have trouble realizing that a half marathon is indeed half of a marathon, 26.2 miles / 2 = 13.1 miles. Or maybe they just don't know how long a marathon is in the first place...
> 
> Edit: Good luck! Have fun!


I'm a big fan of 5K marathons.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2017)

btw.. since were talking 3.1's (I don't do metric system)  I am at my kids HS XC meet and the winning girls time (also from our HS) was .....17:58  if you needed some time to shoot for @NJmike PE ?


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2017)

Definitely shoot for that, and not whatever time @DVINNY's daughter runs.  I always see him posting on Facebook, and given the the set of parents she's inherited her cybernetic DNA from, I can only assume she has Terminator T1000 levels of endurance at Usain Bolt speed levels.


----------



## P-E (Oct 2, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> btw.. since were talking 3.1's (I don't do metric system)  I am at my kids HS XC meet and the winning girls time (also from our HS) was .....17:58  if you needed some time to shoot for @NJmike PE ?


That is fast.  Doubt I could break 18:00 anymore.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 2, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> btw.. since were talking 3.1's (I don't do metric system)  I am at my kids HS XC meet and the winning girls time (also from our HS) was .....17:58  if you needed some time to shoot for @NJmike PE ?


HA!!!! I finished at 35'20". I did finished in the top 10 for my age group though. that said, I did finish right where I expected to for my first run. I was expecting about 36 mins


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 2, 2017)

I signed up for this Ragnar challenge called the 7 Summits Challenge... The goal is to run/climb a certain elevation every day this week, starting today and ending on Sunday. Today is 320'. Not bad! Gotta get it in after work.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 3, 2017)

Elevation goal today is only 10' higher (330'), but I plan to get it by running some stairs. (Hopefully) quick and dirty, get it done! It'll be at a public track/stadium that's on my bike commute home. Just gotta run them about 8 or 10 times, is all.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 6, 2017)

Still going strong on my daily elevation challenges! I'm even keeping super honest and not counting any of the elevation I climb from my commute (about 600' +/- round trip). Today is 410', tomorrow is 460', and Sunday tops out at 581'.

Legs were rather fatigued in yesterday's run, so I took it slowly. I'm thinking I'll do stair repeats today, stairs up a hill tomorrow, and a longer run with a few hills in it on Sunday.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm going to try and make it a regularity to run 3 mi every weekend, in addition to my regular weekly workouts


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 6, 2017)

@NJmike PE yes! Routine is key. I have been in a really weird running routine recently, so I'm kind of using this week of running every day as a reset and will attempt to insert more regularly scheduled runs back into my life starting next week.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 7, 2017)

Me and Mrs NJ did run this morning. 3 miles. Then we went apple picking. That was another mile hike up and down the hills of an orchard. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex (Oct 8, 2017)

Apple picking. That's cool.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2017)

envirotex said:


> Apple picking. That's cool.


It's what you do in the northeast when you have little one's


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## MA_PE (Oct 9, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> It's what you do the kids do with their mom in the northeast when you have little one's


Fixt.  Dad stays home and drinks beer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 9, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> Fixt.  Dad stays home and drinks beer.


meh. there's worse things I could be doing


----------



## csb (Oct 9, 2017)

Maybe it was his weekend to babysit?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 9, 2017)

Done with my 7-day elevation challenge! Overall, over 3000' climbed and 24 miles run!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2017)

So me and a few guys have decided to sign up for a Spartan race in June. What did I just get myself into? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> So me and a few guys have decided to sign up for a Spartan race in June. What did I just get myself into?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2017)

So you're saying that I should do this in costume? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> So you're saying that I should do this in costume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Perhaps. Or full firefighter gear would also be impressive.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Perhaps. Or full firefighter gear would also be impressive.


that would be insane. and also frowned upon within the dept, I'm sure because it would ruin the gear which ain't cheap


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> So me and a few guys have decided to sign up for a Spartan race in June. What did I just get myself into?


That's awesome! I did the Trifecta back in 2014. It was definitely one of the things I'm most proud of having ever done, but I haven't yet felt the need to ever do it again.

What length did you sign up for? If I were to do another, it would preferably be of the Super length. I'm tempted to do the Sprints (particularly the ones held in baseball parks, for the novelty), but it's physically tough to do so many obstacles over such a relatively long distance. Meanwhile, the Beast took me literally over 8 hours to complete. The Super is the right mix for me!

Then again, what  good are they if they are not physically challenging? Ha!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm told we will be doing the Sprint.


----------



## csb (Oct 10, 2017)

Everything in life that you can do in costume, you should do in costume.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2017)

Good luck! Let me know if you survive the rope climb. I was only able to do it once. I forget which distance it was on.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 12, 2017)

Got in a run yesterday while the air quality was a little better around these parts... But I still think the air was affecting me. I have a Pumpkin Run 10k with the fiance this Sunday, luckily it'll be further south on the coast here, so here's hoping the effects won't be as bad.

In more fun news... The prize is a pumpkin!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2017)

I bought a pair of Hooka shoes for when I have to run on pavement,  these things are comfy!

Anyone use them?  The running store guy told me the only bad things he has heard is that they are maybe only good for 200 miles and after that the arch supports and cushion drops steadily to zero?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 13, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I bought a pair of Hooka shoes for when I have to run on pavement,  these things are comfy!
> 
> Anyone use them?  The running store guy told me the only bad things he has heard is that they are maybe only good for 200 miles and after that the arch supports and cushion drops steadily to zero?


Firstly, Hooka makes me think you're trying to say hooker... Or hookah. Haha! They're Hoka, but I imagine that was just a typo.

I've never actually bought a pair, but have tried them on in the store. They were comfy, but just too darned weird feeling in terms of how they made my feet take the actual steps for me to actually want to invest. I'm a human; I'm averse to change.

That being said, I've heard the same thing about the low mileage. You'll have to report back on how that goes!

I'm looking at the new Brooks PureCadence shoes as possible holiday presents this year. I love, love, love those shoes. My current ones are starting to feel a little worn out, but I can probably make it another two months in them.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2017)

yes obvious (phone) typo..

they do feel weird walking in them, but feel great running in them.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 13, 2017)

That's kinda what i mean. The words escaped me earlier, but I felt like it was way too easy to run, if that makes sense. It was a weird feeling.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 16, 2017)

Ran that 10k yesterday! It was good, but I really need to work on negative splits in races. If I could have completely inverted my splits, while it would have likely been a bit impossible, it would have been amazing!

That being said, I ended up with what I believe to be a 10k PR (to be fair, I don't really run 10k's any more, so I get most of my 10k times from running half marathons, but I can confirm this  was several minutes faster than the last 10k I remember doing in probably 2012), a top 20 overall finisher (19th out of 158), and second in my age group. The fiancé killed it. Came in 5th overall!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 16, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Ran that 10k yesterday! It was good, but I really need to work on negative splits in races. If I could have completely inverted my splits, while it would have likely been a bit impossible, it would have been amazing!
> That being said, I ended up with what I believe to be a 10k PR (to be fair, I don't really run 10k's any more, so I get most of my 10k times from running half marathons, but I can confirm this  was several minutes faster than the last 10k I remember doing in probably 2012), a top 20 overall finisher (19th out of 158), and second in my age group. The fiancé killed it. Came in 5th overall!


Nice job Leggo! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks, @NJmike PE!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm late to this thread, but I'm a runner.  Last fall into this past spring, I actually did a program in my community where I ran all 162 miles of city owned roads.  I'm the Public Works Director for my town, so that's why I did that.  But I was just out running one day and noticed some catch basins that needed some work, so I snapped a picture and sent it to my streets division superintendent.  I then started thinking, hey, why not do this all over town?  It launched a pretty cool thing that the community really supported and enjoyed reading about on the Public Works facebook page.

Anyway, yesterday, I ran 5.5 miles.  I usually run three to four times per week, between 4 and 6 miles at a time.  I love it.  I don't really do races, I have, but I'm not avid into them.  I'm also an Army reservist, so I have to stay in shape for my part time job.


----------



## csb (Oct 17, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> yes obvious (phone) typo..
> 
> they do feel weird walking in them, but feel great running in them.


Hokas are the recumbents of the shoe world. 

My switch to Newton continues to go well. I just feel good when I run in them.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2017)

csb said:


> Hokas are the recumbents of the shoe world.


What does this mean???


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> What does this mean???


You look ridiculous and RG thinks you're a huge homo.


----------



## csb (Oct 17, 2017)

You look special needs, but you swear by the comfort.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Supe said:


> You look ridiculous and RG thinks you're a huge homo.


not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2017)

They are almost as comfortable as my ugg boots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 18, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> They are almost as comfortable as my ugg boots


How about your yoga pants?


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 18, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> How about your yoga pants?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## leggo PE (Nov 1, 2017)

I registered myself and the fiancé for Bay to Breakers yesterday! Halloween was the lowest price they'll apparently ever offer registration. The race isn't until Memorial Day Weekend, but it's  an absolute blast!

Also, I'll be taking the day off from work this Friday to help coordinate the replacement event for the Ragnar Napa Relay that was supposed to be happening this Friday-Saturday, but had to be cancelled due to the fires here in the north bay. (Thankfully, the fires are mostly contained)

As a replacement event (they are also offering transfers and another form of reimbursement, I believe), Ragnar is coordinating a 5 mile run in SF, as well as a lot of volunteer shifts in and around the areas affected by the fires. It's shaping up to look like what I hope will be a fantastic tribute to the race that couldn't be held, and more importantly, fundraiser and rally for the communities affected by the devastation.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 2, 2017)

Leggo, ever hear of the Tough Mudder?

https://toughmudder.com/

There are some people at my office who do this as well as Ragnar and they love it. At the end of the Tough Mudder, there is a free beer for racers at the finish line though.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 2, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> Leggo, ever hear of the Tough Mudder?
> 
> https://toughmudder.com/
> 
> There are some people at my office who do this as well as Ragnar and they love it. At the end of the Tough Mudder, there is a free beer for racers at the finish line though.


Yep, I've heard of Tough Mudder. I learned about it around the same time as I was doing Spartan races. I got immediately turned off from Tough Mudders though, when a friend did one and got electrocuted on his forehead and was knocked out for a few minutes. He came back to and finished the race (he's insane), but that was a major turn off!

Do Tough Mudders still do the dangling live electrical wires?

Also, on a more general note... To me, Tough Mudders seemed to be more about shocking your physical system and seeing how much it could take, whereas Spartan races seemed to be more about physical strength and endurance in terms of strength. The latter appealed to me much more!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes they still have the wires. But if they are hitting you in the forehead, you're not trying hard enough. LOL :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Nov 2, 2017)

I'll just sit back and laugh at all you people who pay money to get dirty and electrocuted.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 2, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Yep, I've heard of Tough Mudder. I learned about it around the same time as I was doing Spartan races. I got immediately turned off from Tough Mudders though, when a friend did one and got electrocuted on his forehead and was knocked out for a few minutes. He came back to and finished the race (he's insane), but that was a major turn off!
> 
> Do Tough Mudders still do the dangling live electrical wires?
> 
> Also, on a more general note... To me, Tough Mudders seemed to be more about shocking your physical system and seeing how much it could take, whereas Spartan races seemed to be more about physical strength and endurance in terms of strength. The latter appealed to me much more!


I think that the electrocution part was for people who were Tough Mudder veterans only. It's pretty funny to watch specially since it's right next to the beer tent.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 2, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> I think that the electrocution part was for people who were Tough Mudder veterans only. It's pretty funny to watch specially since it's right next to the beer tent.


Oh, that might be a change they made vs when the started these races. I'm thinking probably back in 2012, maybe 2013 is when my friend got electrocuted. I'm pretty sure it was the first one he did, though I could be wrong.

Anyway, I'm mostly done with the obstacle races, at least for now. The only one I'd be tempted by is the Spartan Race they do in AT&amp;T Park, which is just appealing because I'm pretty sure you get to run around the stands and that the obstacles are on the field.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 2, 2017)

A bunch of people got norovirus from a tough mudder here in Michigan.  No thanks.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 2, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> A bunch of people got norovirus from a tough mudder here in Michigan.  No thanks.


Ew. Probably from the cold water freeze thing, I'm guessing?


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 3, 2017)

Norovirus can happen anywhere.

Just wait until kids happen. They seem to just spread that stuff everywhere.


----------



## csb (Nov 3, 2017)

Yellowstone had a norovirus outbreak a few years ago. I cannot imagine being on one of those tour buses.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2017)

They had a “tough” mudder outbreak in France as well I think..

To me those  mudders are like every other fake experience people want to participate in, if you want to do a tough mudder join the military and do the race with a rifle slung across your back where if you fall off the rope pull at the end of a 2 hour long obstacle course you have to go back to the beginning and start over (No medals handed out)

Yes and GTF off my lawn!


----------



## csb (Nov 3, 2017)

:wub:


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 3, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> They had a “tough” mudder outbreak in France as well I think..
> 
> To me those  mudders are like every other fake experience people want to participate in, if you want to do a tough mudder join the military and do the race with a rifle slung across your back where if you fall off the rope pull at the end of a 2 hour long obstacle course you have to go back to the beginning and start over (No medals handed out)
> 
> Yes and GTF off my lawn!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 3, 2017)

Point of Order:

Electrocution = Death by electricity.

Those people got shocked...not electrocuted...assuming they are still alive.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2017)

That is such a great scene! R.I.P. Sam Kinison. That dude was hilarious! :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2017)

I wonder if they could do that scene in a movie today?


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 6, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> They had a “tough” mudder outbreak in France as well I think..
> 
> To me those  mudders are like every other fake experience people want to participate in, if you want to do a tough mudder join the military and do the race with a rifle slung across your back where if you fall off the rope pull at the end of a 2 hour long obstacle course you have to go back to the beginning and start over (No medals handed out)
> 
> Yes and GTF off my lawn!


Not quite the same, but.... GoRucks!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 13, 2017)

Tentatively doing a Turkey Trot 5k this Thanksgiving, but waiting to see if our schedule will work with it.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 30, 2017)

If anyone cares... Registration for the Seawheeze (lululemon) half marathon is set to open January 25th. I'm gonna try to register for the first time, but it's reportedly very hard to get in. Seems like it's an awesome race, though!


----------



## csb (Nov 30, 2017)

E'retime someone mentions lululemon:


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 30, 2017)

Haha yep. Good thing I didn't buy any of those! I do like their running shorts (not spandex) and sports bras, though.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 1, 2017)

csb said:


> E'retime someone mentions lululemon:


Good times...good times.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 6, 2017)

Some interesting tips, related to the conversation about gait a while back: https://www.runnersworld.com/personal-best/4-ways-to-master-your-running-form


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 6, 2017)

Also, this is potentially super cool, and involves my favorite running shoe company!

https://www.runnersworld.com/running-shoes/brooks-3d-printed-shoes


----------



## Dleg (Dec 7, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Some interesting tips, related to the conversation about gait a while back: https://www.runnersworld.com/personal-best/4-ways-to-master-your-running-form


Thanks for posting. My change in gait has been revolutionary - I went from being able to run no faster than a 10 minute mile, to reliably running 3 miles at a 8.5 minute pace, without significant pain afterward, too. (although lately one of my knees is starting to bother me).  I know that's not very fast compared to real runners, but it's pretty damn fast for me.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Thanks for posting. My change in gait has been revolutionary - I went from being able to run no faster than a 10 minute mile, to reliably running 3 miles at a 8.5 minute pace, without significant pain afterward, too. (although lately one of my knees is starting to bother me).  I know that's not very fast compared to real runners, but it's pretty damn fast for me.


Dleg, that's awesome!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2017)

Ohhhh I got a late birthday present (my original one was lost in the mail) and it's the beautiful Garmin Forerunner 235. I can't wait to try it out!

Now that I finally have my arm band to carry my phone, too, this will likely revolutionize my runs.

I'm registered for a half marathon in April and am actually going to attempt to train for it, in the hopes of finishing under 1:45.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Now that I finally have my arm band to carry my phone,


LOL, why would you need/want to run with your phone? :huh:


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, why would you need/want to run with your phone? :huh:


To track distances and donate to charity at the same time. Ever heard of the Charity Miles app?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> To track distances and donate to charity at the same time. Ever heard of the Charity Miles app?


I sure have. But having a smart device on your wrist should suffice. Which then syncs up to your phone upon reconnecting. That's particularly why I went with the Samsung Gear Fit 2. GPS, heart rate monitoring, altitude tracking, and 4GB of storage space so I can also stream music from it to my wireless headphones. :thumbs:

Let's step up your technology game Leggo...


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I sure have. But having a smart device on your wrist should suffice. Which then syncs up to your phone upon reconnecting. That's particularly why I went with the Samsung Gear Fit 2. GPS, heart rate monitoring, altitude tracking, and 4GB of storage space so I can also stream music from it to my wireless headphones. :thumbs:
> 
> Let's step up your technology game Leggo...


You shush! I clearly don't understand all of the functions of the piece of tech I received two days ago and have not even tested out yet.

Also, phone? To take photos!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Also, phone? To take photos!


Smart watch can do that too. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Smart watch can do that too. :thumbs:


I don't think the Garmin Forerunner 235 can.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 18, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Ohhhh I got a late birthday present (my original one was lost in the mail) and it's the beautiful Garmin Forerunner 235. I can't wait to try it out!
> 
> Now that I finally have my arm band to carry my phone, too, this will likely revolutionize my runs.
> 
> I'm registered for a half marathon in April and am actually going to attempt to train for it, in the hopes of finishing under 1:45.


Dang good luck!  Wish I could run that fast.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2017)

txjennah said:


> Dang good luck!  Wish I could run that fast.


Thanks! I have never done it before, and the course on the race I'm shooting for isn't the easiest course.

My PR right now is 1:48:08, which I ran on a fast course last March with little training. While knocking 3+ minutes off my time won't be easy, I think it's doable!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2017)

I also feel like I need to work on maintaining a consistent pace and negative splits.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 18, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Thanks! I have never done it before, and the course on the race I'm shooting for isn't the easiest course.
> 
> My PR right now is 1:48:08, which I ran on a fast course last March with little training. While knocking 3+ minutes off my time won't be easy, I think it's doable!


Oh yeah, 3 minutes should definitely be doable!  

I've been hovering in the 1:55-2:00 range the past several years, but I don't think I do enough speed work to take me over that hurdle.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2017)

txjennah said:


> Oh yeah, 3 minutes should definitely be doable!
> 
> I've been hovering in the 1:55-2:00 range the past several years, but I don't think I do enough speed work to take me over that hurdle.


That's exactly my situation, too. I don't do any speed work at ALL. But I'm thinking my new Garmin will help considerably with that.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 18, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> That's exactly my situation, too. I don't do any speed work at ALL. But I'm thinking my new Garmin will help considerably with that.


The Garmin would be a fun tool to have!  I didn't use any kind of tracking for years, but have been liking my Milestone Pod.  And it lets me know what I need to work on with my form.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2017)

txjennah said:


> The Garmin would be a fun tool to have!  I didn't use any kind of tracking for years, but have been liking my Milestone Pod.  And it lets me know what I need to work on with my form.


Huh, I've never even heard of that! It looks interesting.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2017)

so yesterday I was supposed to have a 3:30 meeting with a client near my house, client cancelled at the last minute, I had my running gear with me so I went ahead and called it quits for the day and went for a run on one of the trails near my house since its probably the last day of 50 degree weather for a while.. and I get about half way into the run and see a bunch of dudes in orange safety vests on the trail and as I get closer its my boss and some of our construction management people who were out doing some pre scoping work for an upcoming proposal on the trail (its owned by the neighboring city where I live, and was just like, ughhhhhhh hey guys... just trying to get this on my go pro for the presentation interview!


----------



## frazil (Dec 20, 2017)

Lol, doh!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 20, 2017)

Haha that's pretty awesome, @Road Guy!


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 20, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Huh, I've never even heard of that! It looks interesting.


I like it! I'm sure your Garmin has all its capabilities and more, but it's a nice little budget-friendly gizmo.  I would obsessively stare at a watch so it's a nice alternative to that.  

http://www.milestonepod.com/


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2017)

txjennah said:


> I like it! I'm sure your Garmin has all its capabilities and more, but it's a nice little budget-friendly gizmo.  I would obsessively stare at a watch so it's a nice alternative to that.
> 
> http://www.milestonepod.com/


Not bad. But I can't change my song or the volume with that. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2017)

I don't recall the brand but the wife got a decent GPS running watch from kohl's right after Christmas last year for around 50 bucks, it tracks distance and speed and for her its all she wanted. (she cant let go of her 10+ year old ipod shuffle-).  But they have a little electronics section buried in the back of the store and they usually have some good deals on getting rid of stuff they didn't sell out of during xmas...


----------



## wyman (Dec 28, 2017)

Just started training for a spring Half! Any other winter runners back here?


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 28, 2017)

@wyman, I'll be starting a ten week plan for my half at the end of January. It'll be my first time actually following a training plan for a race, so here's to hoping I can stick with it!


----------



## wyman (Dec 28, 2017)

good luck @leggo PE! hard to be perfect but never miss the long runs


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks, @wyman!

I'm going to really try to work on my endurance and speed within this plan. It'll be more running than I'm used to doing on a weekly basis, but probably for the better.

That all reminds me, I should probably get a new pair of running shoes... My current ones are on their way out!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 8, 2018)

My first race of 2018 is in the books!

Hot Chocolate 15k. Finished with a decent pace and placed better than I expected in my age group, female division, and overall, but there is much room for improvement. Starting with increasing the number of regularly scheduled runs per week! Lately it's been 1-2, but I want to get that up to 3-4 in the next few weeks before switching to 5 a week when I commence half training at the end of the month.


----------



## csb (Jan 8, 2018)

We did the Hot Chocolate 15K in October and it was a lot of fun. 15K is a nice race distance-  long enough you have to train for it, but not the same commitment as a half.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 8, 2018)

csb said:


> We did the Hot Chocolate 15K in October and it was a lot of fun. 15K is a nice race distance-  long enough you have to train for it, but not the same commitment as a half.


Yes! I totally agree. While a half marathon is my favorite race to run, really, I like the 15k and 10 mile race length a lot, too. I might even like half marathons more simply because they are much easier to find races for than 15k's or 10 miler's.

Yesterday, I think I was pretty happy there weren't another 4 miles tacked onto the race length!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 8, 2018)

Your knees don't like 15k's or half marathons. Just sayin'. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 8, 2018)

La la la la la la la la... Fake news!


----------



## csb (Jan 8, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Your knees don't like 15k's or half marathons. Just sayin'. :thumbs:


How is most plyo different than running?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 8, 2018)

csb said:


> How is most plyo different than running?


Umm....its intermittent and not continuous for hours on end?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csb (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm stepping away from this. There is no place for "running is bad for your knees!" in the Running Thread. People who think that are never swayed.


----------



## P-E (Jan 8, 2018)

Apparently skiing is bad for the knees.   Mine is still sore from last month's sprain.  No running yet.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2018)

csb said:


> I'm stepping away from this. There is no place for "running is bad for your knees!" in the Running Thread. People who think that are never swayed.


Ya what do doctors know anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Just do me a small favor and stick to biking. That way in 20 years you'll still be able to climb the Lambeau stairs yourself rather than requiring handicap access. :thumbs: 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csb (Jan 9, 2018)

https://www.everydayhealth.com/news/what-joint-docs-say-about-running/

https://www.livescience.com/36241-5-experts-answer-running-bad-knees.html

http://time.com/4667098/is-running-bad-for-your-knees/

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/18/well/move/running-may-be-good-for-your-knees.html

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27699484

https://www.mensfitness.com/training/endurance/fact-or-fiction-running-ruins-your-knees

https://www.beachbodyondemand.com/blog/a-day-in-the-life-tony-horton


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2018)

Tony Horton doesn't count.  He's a cyborg, assembled in a secret laboratory.


----------



## csb (Jan 9, 2018)

Supe said:


> Tony Horton doesn't count.  He's a cyborg, assembled in a secret laboratory.


I figured if KF's Jesus was running, it couldn't be all bad.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2018)

csb said:


> https://www.everydayhealth.com/news/what-joint-docs-say-about-running/
> 
> https://www.livescience.com/36241-5-experts-answer-running-bad-knees.html
> 
> ...


LOL, it's on the internet, so it must be true. Challenge accepted. Stand by for counter-argument website links.


----------



## csb (Jan 9, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, it's on the internet, so it must be true. Challenge accepted. Stand by for counter-argument website links.


STOP BEING A TROLL IN THE RUNNING THREAD


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 9, 2018)

Running is awesome!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2018)

csb said:


> STOP BEING A TROLL IN THE RUNNING THREAD


I'm actually not. This is a legitimate concern I have as it took a lot of convincing for me to really start researching the prolonged effects that distance running has on the human body (i.e. not just knees and joint issues). Note, I used to run quite a bit during my undergraduate college years. And I have a few older friends who were dedicated runners like you and leggo. But now have chronic health issues that have been proven to be linked to their distance running days. Hence my comments above, though not accompanied with much detail I admit.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Running *distances* is awesome!


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## csb (Jan 9, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm actually not. This is a legitimate concern I have as it took a lot of convincing for me to really start researching the prolonged effects that distance running has on the human body (i.e. not just knees and joint issues). Note, I used to run quite a bit during my undergraduate college years. And I have a few older friends who were dedicated runners like you and leggo. But now have chronic health issues that have been proven to be linked to their distance running days. Hence my comments above, though not accompanied with much detail I admit.


But anecdotally I have older friends who have run for 40+ years now and have no such issues. Heck, my seventh grade geography teacher ran something like 35 marathons just last year. Are the chronic health issues all knee related? Are they people who have arthritis in the family? Are their organs affected? You're speaking in very broad terms about an activity that many people participate in each year with no ill effects, using anecdotal evidence to speak to a group that isn't going to change. This isn't the Heroin Group.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2018)

csb said:


> But anecdotally I have older friends who have run for 40+ years now and have no such issues. Heck, my seventh grade geography teacher ran something like 35 marathons just last year. Are the chronic health issues all knee related? Are they people who have arthritis in the family? Are their organs affected? You're speaking in very broad terms about an activity that many people participate in each year with no ill effects, using anecdotal evidence to speak to a group that isn't going to change. This isn't the Heroin Group.


I don't quite see how my friends having bad health issues related to their running activities can be considered as "anecdotal". Always requiring assistance for their remaining years seems like quite a penance for an activity that some are claiming have "no ill effects". 

The questions you listed are what I have been researching. Of those (not just my friends) who reported health issues, 80-90% have some form of knee/joint issues. Having hereditary arthritis in the family I'm sure has some impact on the results, but I don't have any data to support that in favor of or against. No ill effects to any organs that I've come across. I've already acknowledged that my comments were vague. But given what I've learned to date, the results are certainly not "broad" or generalized. I just didn't figure on providing that factual information in great detail here.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2018)

At this point, as CSB indicated, there's no sense in really debating this much further as it is akin to arguing politics on Facebook, futile. No one is going to change the other's mind on something they are passionate about. Carry on...


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 9, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm actually not. This is a legitimate concern I have as it took a lot of convincing for me to really start researching the prolonged effects that distance running has on the human body (i.e. not just knees and joint issues). Note, I used to run quite a bit during my undergraduate college years. And I have a few older friends who were dedicated runners like you and leggo. But now have chronic health issues that have been proven to be linked to their distance running days. Hence my comments above,* though not accompanied with much detail I admit.*


This might be why you are seen as more of a troll in this thread than a well respected counter opinion.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 9, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> At this point, as CSB indicated, there's no sense in really debating this much further as it is akin to arguing politics on Facebook, futile. No one is going to change the other's mind on something they are passionate about. Carry on...


Yep yep! I agree.

Running may not be for all, but I think it's for some. (And for all of us back in the day -- caveman woman times, I mean)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Running may not be for all, but I think it's for some. (And for all of us back in the day -- caveman woman times, I mean)


Indeed. Though as it still applies to short distances. :thumbs:


----------



## csb (Jan 9, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> At this point, as CSB indicated, there's no sense in really debating this much further as it is akin to arguing politics on Facebook, futile. No one is going to change the other's mind on something they are passionate about. Carry on...


Gosh, if only someone had said something like this previously in this thread....



csb said:


> I'm stepping away from this. There is no place for "running is bad for your knees!" in the Running Thread. People who think that are never swayed.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2018)

csb said:


>


Lies. You "said" you were stepping away. I never said I was. And then you posted again. Which obviously warranted another response on my part. #StepAwayFail

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 9, 2018)

This thread today:


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 9, 2018)

Running is fun!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 9, 2018)

Let's turn this thread around.

I've got some new Brooks PureCadence 6's (even though they may be on the 7 by now) that I plan to take on their first run tomorrow! I'd go tonight, but my old college roomie's in town from VT and we're going out for German food. I see some schnitzel, or perhaps some trout, in my immediate future!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 9, 2018)

Not to mention some excellent German beer. Calories to burn off tomorrow!


----------



## csb (Jan 9, 2018)

I have a 30 minute easy run tonight. I'm hoping to head outside for it. My Newtons are a dream on the road and are great on the treadmill, but it's just a little different. I tend to wear Brooks Glycerins for treadmill runs. 

Mostly it's easier to go 30 minutes outside for sure.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 9, 2018)

I agree! I much, much prefer running outside. When I lived in New England, I would really only run 6 months out of the year and spin and row (indoors, on a rowing machine) during the winters.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Running *short distances* is fun!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 10, 2018)

csb said:


> Mostly it's easier to go 30 minutes outside for sure.


rlyflag:


----------



## P-E (Jan 10, 2018)

This thread is developing a running problem.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 10, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Running is fun!




Does your definition of fun include "grueling," "torture," or "pain?"


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 10, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Running is fun-damental!


fixt


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 10, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> This thread today:


that was a great show!


----------



## wyman (Jan 12, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> running outside


I get at least maintenance mileage outside every winter, usually running a March half to keep my eyes on the prize. No treadmill - I have no gym access.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 12, 2018)

Running on a treadmill sucks, but it's better than not running. I'm not running outside in winter partly due to being a wimp about the temp, but also due a a real fear that I will slip on the ice and actually hurt something (maybe that's KF's friend's "running" health problems).  I could run with yak traks, but I'd rather not.... Plus, treadmill time lets me watch stand-up comics on Netflix, which I otherwise wouldn't do.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 12, 2018)

A run is a run is a run! Even if it's from a charging bear. 

Scratch that, probably ESPECIALLY if it's from a charging bear.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 12, 2018)

I really should be in here, but instead I am currently choosing to relieve stress in other ways...


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jan 27, 2018)

I run to relieve stress and on occasion, I run away from my problems.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 30, 2018)

My training plan officially started yesterday! Today is the first run. 2 miles at an easy pace. Should be no problem, but hoping I don't cough up any of of the fun colored phlegm I currently seem to like to expel from my body!

I chose an "easy" plan despite my ability to run at a decent pace just to up my mileage and build up my endurance. I'm not great in that department! I'd like to be not so incredibly sore after my race in April.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 22, 2018)

My 6 mile run last night was not the greatest. It was chilly and windy, and my legs were having trouble warming up. It probably didn't help that my first mile, which was supposed to be a warm-up pace, was much faster and thus my middle four miles suffered. Calves were not having it and were noticeably sore once I was back home, which was a little surprising.

But hey, I got it done! And am proud of myself for doing so.


----------



## agni (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm trying to get back into running after a long hiatus of not much physical activities. I was in decent shape 3 plus years ago where my BMI and overall health was significantly better.  Anyhow, I've gained more than 15 lbs since then and and I'm not in a great physical shape. I feel motivated now to lose weight and started running three weeks ago and also signed up for a local 5k. I started training through a couch to 5k app and after a few days I'm experiencing recurring episodes of what appears to be shin splints. I've been icing and doing some foam roller exercises (thanks YouTube) but every time I start running after a few days break, the pain on the lower leg comes back. I feel disheartened that I probably wont be ready for the 5k and running on a regular basis might not be an option for me. 

I'm wondering if any of the experienced runners here faced similar challenges and what they did to overcome it. I'm very interested to get some tips and suggestions.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 22, 2018)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear about your shin splints, @agni! That's super frustrating.

I've never had them myself, but I have read about them. Here's a good reference on them: https://www.runnersworld.com/shin-splints


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 22, 2018)

About 14 years ago I weighed in at 205 lbs.

One day I simply said I'm changing and I cut the crappy food off cold turkey. To this day, I run 30 mins a day and trade off with some push ups, crunches, and some planks every other day.

Now, I am 40 and I weigh 164 lbs.

It is never too late to change things around.

For your shin splints, try running on the grass. Try also to almost run on the front part of your feet rather than always landing on your heel. It really does help.


----------



## agni (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks @leggo PE and @kevo_55 for the suggestions and encouraging words. I intend to start again this Sunday after a week of rest and hopefully the shin splints would have healed by then.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 22, 2018)

Or perhaps switch to a different outdoor exercise/activity that is less impact like biking. :thumbs:


----------



## agni (Feb 22, 2018)

That's the plan B @knight1fox3, however, I do like running and find it more fun than biking.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 22, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Or perhaps switch to a different outdoor exercise/activity that is less impact like biking. :thumbs:


Orrrrr do both! And throw in swimming, and go for a tri!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 22, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Orrrrr do both! And throw in swimming, and go for a tri!


Everything in moderation. I like @kevo_55's plan above in only running for 30 min. Anymore than that has the potential for long-term damage due to the excessive impact. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 22, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Everything in moderation. I like @kevo_55's plan above in only running for 30 min. Anymore than that has the potential for long-term damage due to the excessive impact. :thumbs:


Sprint tri, there ya go!  :thumbs:


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 2, 2018)

This ^ I wear for walking/jogging not running and for casual use. Looks good with slacks or shorts.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 2, 2018)

This ^ I use for running and Nike Free Runs.


----------



## csb (Mar 2, 2018)

agni said:


> I'm trying to get back into running after a long hiatus of not much physical activities. I was in decent shape 3 plus years ago where my BMI and overall health was significantly better.  Anyhow, I've gained more than 15 lbs since then and and I'm not in a great physical shape. I feel motivated now to lose weight and started running three weeks ago and also signed up for a local 5k. I started training through a couch to 5k app and after a few days I'm experiencing recurring episodes of what appears to be shin splints. I've been icing and doing some foam roller exercises (thanks YouTube) but every time I start running after a few days break, the pain on the lower leg comes back. I feel disheartened that I probably wont be ready for the 5k and running on a regular basis might not be an option for me.
> 
> I'm wondering if any of the experienced runners here faced similar challenges and what they did to overcome it. I'm very interested to get some tips and suggestions.


Late to this post, but a co-worker has shin splints. He found that he had to increase his running time VERY gradually. He had been an accomplished cross country runner, but when he started over he could only go for five minutes and then stop so that he didn't experience shin splints. He added a minute a week. Frustrating to go that slowly into it? Yes. Avoided shin splint pain? Yes.


----------



## bripgilb (Mar 2, 2018)

I currently use Nike Flyknit Free Runs and I don't feel like they have enough support. After just a mile or two and my feet hurt.  

I'm thinking about switching back to Nike shoes with Trainer 4.0, 5.0, or 6.0 souls.



Dean Agnostic said:


> View attachment 10863
> 
> 
> This ^ I use for running and Nike Free Runs.


----------



## wyman (Mar 2, 2018)

If minimalistic shoes don't suit you, by all means switch! Or, I cycle through three shoes at any given time:

Big: Saucony Ride - this was the shoe I took out of Jackrabbit Running when I started paying attention to my shoes

Medium: New Balance Fresh Foam Zante - Saucony Kinvara has the reputation as the "perfect middle" shoe but I never liked them. This shoe delivered what I was looking for.

Lightweight: I used to wear Saucony Fastwitch for this purpose but I haven't liked successive updates. Now I have a pair of adidas Boost adios. I've heard the Boost Boston is a "slightly more cushioned" version of this shoe and I'll try it when my Zantes wear out.

I probably wear the Sauconys 50% of the time, the NBs 30% and the adidas 20%.


----------



## csb (Mar 2, 2018)

I had a pair Sauconys that were very lightweight and they were awesome, but the later models didn't compare.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 3, 2018)

I use Adidas Boost as well.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 3, 2018)

Here's another one. Looks good for all ages.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 3, 2018)

Another one.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 5, 2018)

I used to run in Saucony Kinvaras before switching to Brooks. I liked them for what they were, but found I was looking for a slightly lower drop. Now I run in the Brooks PureCadence, which I love!


----------



## goodal (Mar 7, 2018)

I enjoy lifting, but the wife loved to run until her knee blewout.  I bought her a SOLE F63 treadmill for her birthday this week.  Fast walking doesn' hurt but any kind of impact or stress on the knee is a nogo.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 10, 2018)

goodal said:


> I bought her a SOLE F63 treadmill for her birthday this week.


:thumbs:


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 10, 2018)

bripgilb said:


> I currently use Nike Flyknit Free Runs and I don't feel like they have enough support. After just a mile or two and my feet hurt.
> 
> I'm thinking about switching back to Nike shoes with Trainer 4.0, 5.0, or 6.0 souls.


@bripgilb, you may want to try Brooks Running shoes purecadence as Leggo suggested and/or Adidas Ultra Boost Running Shoes. My sister used Brooks purecadence during her basic military training.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 10, 2018)

goodal said:


> Fast walking doesn' hurt but any kind of impact or stress on the knee is a nogo.


It helps when I stretch 10 to 15 minutes prior to running.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 12, 2018)

Got in a nice 8 mile run yesterday! Legs felt good.


----------



## wyman (Mar 12, 2018)

First race of the year in the books: broke my half marathon PR by ~20 seconds. Completely unexpected - that PR is several years old and I trained really well for that race!


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice job, @wyman! Surprise PR's are the best!


----------



## csb (Mar 13, 2018)

Hill repeats this morning. Nothing like a hill to make you wish that you had just done an easy 3.


----------



## wyman (Mar 22, 2018)

I ran in the big snowstorm yesterday... in shorts! The run was nice but my knees were howling when I got inside. Lesson learned.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 28, 2018)

Okay, after a ten mile run on Sunday, and bike commuting the past two days with the westerly wind having returned, my legs felt like lead on my short run last night. But they feel much better today! Good thing, as I have my last truly challenging training run tonight. 8 miles with 6 at HMP (half marathon pace). My half (which I'm not counting on running in under 1:45 at this point) is a week from Sunday, so next week, I get to taper!


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 9, 2018)

Half marathon done! I didn't break 1:45, but went into it knowing that probably  wasn't going to happen.

Either way, I'm glad I did that race. It was a great course, and fun!


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 16, 2018)

Boston Marathon today!


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 16, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Boston Marathon today!


and it's a cold rainy miserable day. 

However, best of luck to anyone participating.


----------



## Supe (Apr 16, 2018)

Congrats to Mrs. @akwooly on completing her tough mudder run this past weekend.  Whose job was it to clean out the shower?


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 16, 2018)

Woohooooo Desiree Lindon! And nicely done to the men's champion, Yuki Kawauchi!

First American women's win since 1985, and first Japanese men's win since 1987. So that's pretty neat!


----------



## csb (Apr 16, 2018)

I've really enjoyed Desi as a racer for awhile now. She's been largely in the background, because she's not part of the Dope Machine Nike Project, but she's a tough runner. You gotta figure she lost in 2011 by 2 seconds. I was so happy to see she won!


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 16, 2018)

It was frickin' POURING here a few minutes ago.  It's gotta suck to running out there today.


----------



## akwooly (Apr 17, 2018)

Supe said:


> Congrats to Mrs. @akwooly on completing her tough mudder run this past weekend.  Whose job was it to clean out the shower?


mrs wooly is a rock star! something completely out of her comfort zone.  and the poor housekeeping staff at the hotel had to deal with the mud....i am sure they just loved us.


----------



## P-E (Apr 18, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> It was frickin' POURING here a few minutes ago.  It's gotta suck to running out there today.


It sucked just watching it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 18, 2018)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/17/sports/boston-marathon.html?hp&amp;action=click&amp;pgtype=Homepage&amp;clickSource=story-heading&amp;module=mini-moth&amp;region=top-stories-below&amp;WT.nav=top-stories-below


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 18, 2018)

So I'll just put this here for now. In July I'm doing a stair climb in 3 World Trade Center. This particular one is open only to emergency responders, and I'm told that firemen have to wear full gear, including the air pack. 3WTC is 80 stories, so that is the extend of the climb. Curious how I do.


----------



## Szar (Apr 18, 2018)

I ran a mile last night.  I almost died.  

Too old for this bit.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 19, 2018)

Ragnar Trail Tahoe is commencing tomorrow! I'm stoked!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 19, 2018)

What leg are you on?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 20, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Ragnar Trail Tahoe is commencing tomorrow! I'm stoked!


One of my friends tried to convince me to do the one here in WI.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## csb (Jul 20, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> One of my friends tried to convince me to do the one here in WI.  &lt;_&lt;


It's only a few short runs!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 20, 2018)

csb said:


> It's only a few short runs!


They're not short! It adds up to something close to a 1/2 marathon! ldman:


----------



## csb (Jul 20, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> They're not short! It adds up to something close to a 1/2 marathon! ldman:


But not all at once!


----------



## csb (Jul 20, 2018)

Easily less than that magic hour of running.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 20, 2018)

a half marathon is a fun distance, its the full 26 that makes your knees want to kill you in your sleep, well pretty much every bone &amp; joint in your body 

my old Atlanta running mate got into those ultra marathons, like 100 miles + . that is a huge no thank you......


----------



## csb (Jul 23, 2018)

My body worked in reverse the day after the marathon. The training involved was stupid. Half marathon is a beautiful distance. 15K is also a pretty fun distance.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 23, 2018)

csb said:


> My body worked in reverse the day after the marathon. The training involved was stupid. Half marathon is a beautiful distance. 15K is also a pretty *fun* distance.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm a big fan of 15k's and half marathons!

@kevo_55, I was runner 4, and ended up running my legs at approximately noon on Friday, 9:30 pm Friday night, and 6:55 am Saturday morning. I actually got pretty lucky with my times, as I didn't have one in the middle of the night. That doesn't mean I got that much sleep, however! Approximately seven hours of sleep between Thursday night and Saturday morning.  Then I slept a solid 11 hours Saturday night in a teardrop trailer in the front yard of the place where a friend of ours is living. It was awesome.

@knight1fox3, hook me and my fiance up with your friend(s)! We'll gladly run with him/her/them at your local one.


----------



## csb (Aug 22, 2018)

I have reached the point in my training plan that happens every time I get about here where I just don't want to run anymore. It'll be temporary, but the five this morning felt like a slog. Four-ish weeks left.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 22, 2018)

What's the next race, @csb? You've got this!


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 22, 2018)

@leggo PE, What running watch did you end up buying?

I'm looking into get into the Garmin family.

How is the battery life on the one you bought?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> @leggo PE, What running watch did you end up buying?
> 
> I'm looking into get into the Garmin family.
> 
> How is the battery life on the one you bought?


I still like the Samsung Gear Fit 2. Good for not only running, but dozens of other activities. I like that I can stream music directly from it (4GB storage) to my wireless headphones and don't need my phone. Battery life lasts all week on a single charge. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 22, 2018)

@kevo_55 I ended up with the Garmin Forerunner 235, and my fiance has the VIvoactive 3. The battery life on mine way eclipses the battery life on his. I run it for about 16 or 17 hours a day, using it actively for about 1.5 hours of biking 3-4 a week and runs (let's say 45 min to 1:15 in duration) 2x a week, take it off and turn it off at night, and charge it_ maybe_ once a week? I feel like my fiance is charging his Vivoactive a couple of times a week (granted, he also uses it with more connectivity with his phone).

I quite like mine for my bike commutes and running, and I think I can do other activities on it too (though I don't). In terms of looks, it's much sportier looking than the Vivoactive, which is much more like a smart watch to me. The Forerunner 235 can receive texts if you want it to, but that's about it, I think. In any case, I use it for my workouts and quite like it, and in fact have transitioned into using it as my full-time watch (I have gotten the occasional comment along the lines of, "Um, are you about to do a triathlon or something?" since it looks so sporty, but that doesn't bother me).

The only drawback I'd say I have with the Forerunner 235, having now used it consistently for about 9 months, is the heartrate monitor. I got the one that has the heart rate thing included in the watch, and what that means is it has a raised bumped on the backside of the watch face that pretty much always leaves a mark on my wrist. The heart rate monitor in the Vivoactive 3 is not raised and thus, I don't think that my fiance has this issue at all.

The Vivoactive 3 is much sleeker looking and my fiance has gotten compliments on it as a watch. He really likes it in terms of its capabilities, and uses it for bike community (1 hour) 5x a week, two runs around the same duration as me, and perhaps a long bike ride (anywhere from 20-40 miles) 1x a week. He's definitely actively using it more than I am, but even so, I've read the battery life of the Forerunner 235 is better overall in direct comparison.

One thing to note is that that Garmin app seems to have more capabilities when being used on an Android vs. and iPhone. I have an Android, fiance has an iPhone, I do have a few more metrics available in the app, but it's not a big deal either way.

Hope this helps!


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh also, neither my fiance nor I listens to music while running or biking, so I'm not sure what the capabilities of Garmin's watches are. I am fairly confident the Forerunner 235 doesn't have that ability, though the Vivoactive might.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2018)

Doesn't have to be music either, can be books on tape or whatever blog content. Makes for more interesting activity when not in a city surrounding. :thumbs:


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks for the info you two!

I'm looking at the Garmin Vivoactive 3. I'm unsure of the music version of it or just the standard one for right now.

KF's Samsung is maybe $75 cheaper though.

Tough decisions!!


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 22, 2018)

I got back into the running thing this past Monday.  Hadn't run in the past three years or 30 pounds.  Felt like a sloppy 2.2 mile run.  Tuesday morning I awoke with a heaping of soreness soufflé.  Didn't run yesterday, but ran this morning.  Only 1.8 miles this time with a good amount of walking.  I really need to lose the weight to feel better in the running arena. 

V:


----------



## Dleg (Aug 22, 2018)

Probably shouldn't start running after 3 years by running 2 miles. Try the couch to 5k program or something like that.  Start off very slow with only brief runs (like 1 minute) and walking in between. I am on a return to run program given to my by an Army physical therapaist, and the first week is jog (nto run) 1 minute, walk 5 minutes, x 5 for 30 minutes.  The next week is 2 min jog, 4 min walk, and so on. Every other day, no consecutive days, and repeat a week if you don't feel like you nailed it.  You're just asking for an injury running that much from the start. No matter how fit you are in other forms of exercise.  Running dishes out a beating.


----------



## csb (Aug 22, 2018)

I've got a half at the end of September. 

I recently splurged on the Forerunner 935 and I am very pleased with it. I had been a long-term 405 user, but one died on me and I gave up on them for awhile. I need to be able to run GPS for 15+ hours on a single charge, so this one was the winner. I charge it once every 9 days or so and it's my everything tracker, plus it's attached to my phone. I forgot how much I like seeing my fitness data.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2018)

csb said:


> I need to be able to run GPS for 15+ hours on a single charge,


Explain.


----------



## csb (Aug 22, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Explain.


If it dies at 15 hours, I'm angry.


----------



## csb (Aug 22, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Explain.


When I do centuries in the scope of bike tours, the day is very long. The riding is 9-10 hours and then there is the general stopping for meals, bathroom, whatever. I have always just had a Garmin that could record for 16 hours straight.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh crap, thanks for the reminder that I have a half in 2.5 weeks... Jeez, all the traveling I've been doing has made me completely lose track of the fact that it's almost the end of August.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2018)

csb said:


> I've got a half at the end of September.
> 
> I recently splurged on the Forerunner 935 and I am very pleased with it. I had been a long-term 405 user, but one died on me and I gave up on them for awhile. I need to be able to run GPS for 15+ hours on a single charge, so this one was the winner. I charge it once every 9 days or so and it's my everything tracker, plus it's attached to my phone. I forgot how much I like seeing my fitness data.


if you are on a bike you should be able to keep one of those battery backup chargers somehweres? - I throw one in my backpack on long hikes - the GPS on the Fenix5 can eat up some battery life but have never tested it more than around 8 hours


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 22, 2018)

Vivoactive 3 (standard) ordered!

I opted to go for the gunmetal one.


----------



## csb (Aug 22, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> if you are on a bike you should be able to keep one of those battery backup chargers somehweres? - I throw one in my backpack on long hikes - the GPS on the Fenix5 can eat up some battery life but have never tested it more than around 8 hours


The 935 is lowbrow Fenix.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2018)

The woman I share a home with has the 935 - it’s solid I just wanted the hiking features 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csb (Aug 23, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> The woman I share a home with has the 935 - it’s solid I just wanted the hiking features
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your roommate doesn't have the body mass for the 935. Does she have some kind of rigging system to hold her arm up?


----------



## csb (Aug 29, 2018)

Tried my first ever long run using the Galloway method this morning and I definitely saw an increase in pace. The struggle I have is it would make me one of "those" people in a race and I don't know if it's worth it. Do I just put a "this vehicle makes frequent stops" sign on my back?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2018)

everyone in the running community hates those people - just do it the normal way


----------



## Dleg (Aug 29, 2018)

Remind me what the Gallway method is?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2018)

those annoying people that run 7 minutes, walk 2, run 7, walk 2 etc, (or something similar)


----------



## Dleg (Aug 29, 2018)

That annoys you?  LOL.


----------



## P-E (Aug 29, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> those annoying people that run 7 minutes, walk 2, run 7, walk 2 etc, (or something similar)


Isn't that just another version of interval training?   In track we had to run a set fast pace for a few laps, then jog or walk a lap, then repeat many times.   It definintely increases speed, but a hell of a workout.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 29, 2018)

That's what I was thinking, but I have also instinctively pulled versions of it like these guys are mentioning, to help get through longer runs, but without ever knowing it had a name.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2018)

No it’s not interval training, there’s no speed associated with it, basically whenever I run a full marathon or half marathon I get stuck next to one of these people for at least 30 minutes where are you passed them running a steady pace and then they passed you running a little bit faster and then they stop and walk, you pass them repeat etc. until you end up pushing them down into a ditch


----------



## Supe (Aug 30, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> No it’s not interval training, there’s no speed associated with it, basically whenever I run a full marathon or half marathon I get stuck next to one of these people for at least 30 minutes where are you passed them running a steady pace and then they passed you running a little bit faster and then they stop and walk, you pass them repeat etc. until you end up pushing them down into a ditch


Your fault for running a marathon in the first place.


----------



## P-E (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## csb (Aug 30, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> No it’s not interval training, there’s no speed associated with it, basically whenever I run a full marathon or half marathon I get stuck next to one of these people for at least 30 minutes where are you passed them running a steady pace and then they passed you running a little bit faster and then they stop and walk, you pass them repeat etc. until you end up pushing them down into a ditch


Note to self- do not do this near RG. 

They tend to drive me nuts as well when I'm running a steady pace. It's happened more than once that I've been using them as a carrot to pass and then they run and then they walk and I can't catch up. Though, to be fair, I don't know that I've ever seen anyone doing this on an actual interval. I feel like I just always seem to catch up to people who find me to be an unacceptable person to be passed by and then they start running again. 

During the marathon we did there was a race walker that we leap frogged a bit. He was waiting for us at the finish line to high five us, even though the three of us had never spoken. I appreciated that...then I promptly wondered what I had just done to my body.


----------



## csb (Sep 4, 2018)

Did the run-walk at the race this weekend. Turns out there were a few of us on the edges of the road, judging by similar behavior and the GPS beeps. Ended up finishing the 10K in 1:11:51. I maybe, possibly could have gone a little faster, but didn't. I felt like I'd gone all out when I finished the race.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 4, 2018)

Nicely done, @csb


----------



## Supe (Sep 4, 2018)

csb said:


> Did the run-walk at the race this weekend. Turns out there were a few of us on the edges of the road, judging by similar behavior and the GPS beeps. Ended up finishing the 10K in 1:11:51. I maybe, possibly could have gone a little faster, but didn't. I felt like I'd gone all out when I finished the race.


I'm just glad you went with the plaid shorts.

And got some good boning.


----------



## csb (Sep 4, 2018)

Supe said:


> I'm just glad you went with the plaid shorts.
> 
> And got some good boning.


You and me both, sister.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 5, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Nicely done, @csb


I agree!  That's a pretty good time for a walk-run. 

Now that you guys have bitched about it, I can't keep thinking about the walk-run complaint as I am walk-running my way through the back-to-running program. This week has been 4 minutes run, 2 minutes walk. And it's going pretty good, although I don't think the injury is completely gone...


----------



## csb (Sep 5, 2018)

Dleg said:


> I agree!  That's a pretty good time for a walk-run.
> 
> Now that you guys have bitched about it, I can't keep thinking about the walk-run complaint as I am walk-running my way through the back-to-running program. This week has been 4 minutes run, 2 minutes walk. And it's going pretty good, although I don't think the injury is completely gone...


Really it's only one guy. Just because he runs the place, don't let him get you down.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 5, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> those annoying people that run 7 minutes, walk 2, run 7, walk 2 etc, (or something similar)


This is how C25K teaches you to run, but of course the goal is to eliminate the walking.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2018)

Couch to 5K is a joke – I mean if you cannot find a way to run 3 miles then you should just sit down and eat another tub of ice cream and blame being fat on your thyroid condition!

&amp; I only hate this run / walk method if I am in a long distance event (1/2 marathon or more) and get stuck next to one of these people –  don’t mind so much for just normal “training / exercise”


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 5, 2018)

I used it primarily to condition my feet, which had a lot of issues until recently.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 5, 2018)

Couch to 5k is a great program. I have used it to get several friends running and my wife running on several occasions. I have personally used it to successfully recover from injuries on at least 3 occasions (after proper time to allow healing).


----------



## csb (Sep 5, 2018)

Did someone say ice cream?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2018)

I got a thyroid condition!!!!!


----------



## P-E (Sep 6, 2018)

I did a beer to couch the other night.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 7, 2018)

I hate "runner's poop".  Doubly so when it involves alcohol the night prior.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Sep 7, 2018)

First triathlon this Sunday. Here's to not dying and finally being done with this thing so I can enjoy NFL kickoff.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 7, 2018)

Good luck, @Jbone27 PE!

I've got a half on Sunday. Should be fun! Didn't train as much as I should have, unfortunately, so I don't expect to set a new PR, but that's okay.


----------



## csb (Sep 7, 2018)

Saturday's run is 11 miles, but have to be a kid's football game that's two hours away, so looks like it'll be an O'Dark Thirty run.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 7, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Good luck, @Jbone27 PE!
> 
> I've got a half on Sunday. Should be *fun*! Didn't train as much as I should have, unfortunately, so I don't expect to set a new PR, but that's okay.


I'll say it again:



Ble_PE said:


>


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 7, 2018)

Jbone27 PE said:


> First triathlon this Sunday. Here's to not dying and finally being done with this thing so I can enjoy NFL kickoff.


Good luck. I have my 2nd one next weekend.


----------



## frazil (Sep 7, 2018)

Good luck @Jbone27 PE and @leggo PE!

I’m thinking of signing up for the Baltimore half marathon, now that I’m in the area.  I’ve been trying to find a good fall event for awhile. That one’s in Oct, so I don’t need to get off the couch yet.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Sep 7, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Good luck, @Jbone27 PE!
> 
> I've got a half on Sunday. Should be fun! Didn't train as much as I should have, unfortunately, so I don't expect to set a new PR, but that's okay.


Sunday Funday. Good luck too you!


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Sep 7, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Good luck. I have my 2nd one next weekend.


Nice! I want to do another but seems like season is wrapping up here. Looks like just running until spring.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 7, 2018)

Jbone27 PE said:


> Nice! I want to do another but seems like season is wrapping up here. Looks like just running *drinking *until spring.


Fixt. Given it's Friday and all. LOL

:lmao:


----------



## P-E (Sep 7, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Fixt. Given it's Friday and all. LOL
> 
> :lmao:


I ran and drank today.   The drinking was a lot easier.   Trying to get back from a knee injury last Dec skiing.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2018)

P-E said:


> I ran and drank today.   The drinking was a lot easier.   Trying to get back from a knee injury last Dec skiing.


----------



## csb (Sep 10, 2018)

Eleven mile training run done in the pitch black Saturday. My current schedule shows a 12 mile run for this Saturday and then seven days of taper. I'm going to see how I feel Saturday before I commit to that distance. I have never had a training plan that called for more than 10 miles on a long run, but this has been pretty okay.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 10, 2018)

When my alarm went off yesterday morning, I briefly entertained the idea of not running the race because I'd rather sleep. Then I said, wtf leggo, you paid good money for this and are gonna see at least one friend.

So off I went! Ran the race without any real issue. My lack of training showed up in the form of my legs getting pretty tired at the hill that started in mile 10, and never quite recovering after that.

I still ended up with a very respectable time under 1:54, so I'll take it!

One of these days, I'll fully commit to a training plan and be super prepared to run that 1:45. It seems like a big drop from 1:54, but I didn't train a lick for this race. One five mile run a week was about as much as I did.

No races now until January, when I have the Hot Chocolate 15k.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Sep 10, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> When my alarm went off yesterday morning, I briefly entertained the idea of not running the race because I'd rather sleep. Then I said, wtf leggo, you paid good money for this and are gonna see at least one friend.
> 
> So off I went! Ran the race without any real issue. My lack of training showed up in the form of my legs getting pretty tired at the hill that started in mile 10, and never quite recovering after that.
> 
> ...


Way to go!! I survived my triathlon. Next time I will devote some more time to swim training. Apparently 1 hour isn't enough. Bike and run went great though. I'll for sure be doing another one.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 10, 2018)

Jbone27 PE said:


> Way to go!! I survived my triathlon. Next time I will devote some more time to swim training. Apparently 1 hour isn't enough. Bike and run went great though. I'll for sure be doing another one.


Great job!

Still gotta get myself into a tri one of these days... But I'm not really a seasoned swimmer at all. And I have a big running goal and more long bike rides I want to go on first!


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 10, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> When my alarm went off yesterday morning, I briefly entertained the idea of not running the race because I'd rather sleep. Then I said, wtf leggo, you paid good money for this and are gonna see at least one friend.
> 
> So off I went! Ran the race without any real issue. My lack of training showed up in the form of my legs getting pretty tired at the hill that started in mile 10, and never quite recovering after that.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! That's a great time!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 10, 2018)

Jbone27 PE said:


> Way to go!! I survived my triathlon. Next time I will devote some more time to swim training. Apparently 1 hour isn't enough. Bike and run went great though. I'll for sure be doing another one.


You and I team up on Tri relays.  I'll swim and then drink a beer or two to ya on the shitty portions of the Tri.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2018)

Jbone27 PE said:


> Way to go!! I survived my triathlon. Next time I will devote some more time to swim training. Apparently 1 hour isn't enough. Bike and run went great though. I'll for sure be doing another one.


Congrats! What did you end up with overall time for everything? I actually did quite well on the swim portion. But then again, I live very close to Lake Michigan. Very good for open water training.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Sep 11, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> You and I team up on Tri relays.  I'll swim and then drink a beer or two to ya on the shitty portions of the Tri.


Can I get a DWI on the bike? If not i'm up for it.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Sep 11, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Congrats! What did you end up with overall time for everything? I actually did quite well on the swim portion. But then again, I live very close to Lake Michigan. Very good for open water training.


I ended up with a 2:10 which I really wanted to be under 2 hrs. The swim got me and I had a really long 2nd transition (like 10 min). There was an accident in the transition area and some lady knocked down like 20 bikes so everybody in there at the time stopped to help. 

I really wish there was one coming up sooner. I bet I could shave 15 min off just knowing what I know now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2018)

Jbone27 PE said:


> I ended up with a 2:10 which I really wanted to be under 2 hrs. The swim got me and I had a really long 2nd transition (like 10 min). There was an accident in the transition area and some lady knocked down like 20 bikes so everybody in there at the time stopped to help.
> 
> I really wish there was one coming up sooner. I bet I could shave 15 min off just knowing what I know now.


Not bad at all! What I liked about it was the overall experience between events. I had planned to take all these transition clinics, coaching events, etc. But just ran out of time with work and the actual training for the event. So in true engineering form, I crammed by watching a number of different YouTube videos on transition tips and tricks the night before. So I had a pretty good feel for what I planned to do the day of. Ended up with a chip time of 1:55 so I was pretty happy with that.

This is the event I'm competing in this weekend: https://www.devilschallengetri.com/


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Sep 12, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not bad at all! What I liked about it was the overall experience between events. I had planned to take all these transition clinics, coaching events, etc. But just ran out of time with work and the actual training for the event. So in true engineering form, I crammed by watching a number of different YouTube videos on transition tips and tricks. So I had a pretty good feel for what I planned to do the day of. Ended up with a chip time of 1:55 so I was pretty happy with that.
> 
> This is the event I'm competing in this weekend: https://www.devilschallengetri.com/


Good luck! Let us know how it goes. I'm signing up for my hometown sprint tri next May but hope to find one a little sooner.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 17, 2018)

Jbone27 PE said:


> Good luck! Let us know how it goes. I'm signing up for my hometown sprint tri next May but hope to find one a little sooner.


Well I finished the event this past weekend. But wow, it seemed about 10x harder than the first one I did. I completely underestimated all the elevation gain of this particular location. I realize being in the midwest that the "elevation" is still laughable to you westerners, but some of those inclines were killer! Saw a lot of people tossing their cookies and just getting off their bikes to walk. But I powered through it! And somehow, I even shaved over 3 min. off my swim time and over 2 min. off my run time. Both of which are usually my worst events. I ended up with a 9 min swim and a 28 min run. But the steep hills killed my bike time (transitions at 3 min &amp; 1.5 min). On the descent, I topped out at just over 35mph so we were bookin' it! Still ended up with an overall chip time of 1:57 (previous was 1:55) though so I'm pretty happy with that. It was tough as hell but a heck of a way to end triathlon season! :thumbs:


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Sep 17, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Well I finished the event this past weekend. But wow, it seemed about 10x harder than the first one I did. I completely underestimated all the elevation gain of this particular location. I realize being in the midwest that the "elevation" is still laughable to you westerners, but some of those inclines were killer! Saw a lot of people tossing their cookies and just getting off their bikes to walk. But I powered through it! And somehow, I even shaved over 3 min. off my swim time and over 2 min. off my run time. Both of which are usually my worst events. I ended up with a 9 min swim and a 28 min run. But the steep hills killed my bike time (transitions at 3 min &amp; 1.5 min). On the descent, I topped out at just over 35mph so we were bookin' it! Still ended up with an overall chip time of 1:57 (previous was 1:55) though so I'm pretty happy with that. It was tough as hell but a heck of a way to end triathlon season! :thumbs:
> 
> View attachment 11907


Nice!! Yeah that elevation change would have killed me. Where i'm from we have to go out of our way just to find a hill so we can say we did some climbs lol. Times looked awesome though. At 35 mph I would have been riding those brakes. Good one to end the season on.

I'm going to try and stick to my workouts through the off season instead of just working on my winter coat like I usually do. Looking at ordering a bike trainer this week. Daylight savings pretty much puts and end to outdoor rides after work. Still reluctant to join a gym just for the pool but we'll see.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 17, 2018)

Jbone27 PE said:


> At 35 mph I would have been riding those brakes.


There's a wicked steep hill by my house (I only average about 7 mph going up it) that I once hit 40 mph going down.  It was pretty effin' scary.  I haven't reset the max speed on my trip computer since that ride (probably 5 years ago).


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Sep 18, 2018)

wilheldp_PE said:


> There's a wicked steep hill by my house (I only average about 7 mph going up it) that I once hit 40 mph going down.  It was pretty effin' scary.  I haven't reset the max speed on my trip computer since that ride (probably 5 years ago).


I just went and checked my garmin from my tri and I maxed out at 27 mph. Shows what kind of hills we are working with here lol.


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2018)

PR'd by 3 minutes at the half this weekend...

...using run/walk intervals.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice work, @csb!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2018)

added fudgy just for the run / walk part


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> added fudgy just for the run / walk part


I figured so. At the beginning of the race, I made sure to line up with the proper pace group and then during the race get to the side when it was time to walk. As the crowd sifted out, we found ourselves with several other people doing the same. There were a few we kept going back and forth with, so much so that the one lady said, "I should just switch to your interval!" We definitely weren't holding up any world class runners like RG.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 30, 2018)

Ragnar Napa is this weekend! Woohoo!


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Nov 5, 2018)

I've been on a hiatus since my triathlon in September. Guess I need the events to keep me motivated. Time to sign up for a half marathon.


----------



## csb (Nov 6, 2018)

Jbone27 PE said:


> I've been on a hiatus since my triathlon in September. Guess I need the events to keep me motivated. Time to sign up for a half marathon.


I give myself about a month to be lazy after a big event and then start running again.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Nov 6, 2018)

csb said:


> I give myself about a month to be lazy after a big event and then start running again.


Sounds about right. I can just lose 6 months of work in a month if I'm not careful though lol. Just got a new treadmill so I'll be back to running this week.


----------



## csb (Nov 6, 2018)

Jbone27 PE said:


> Sounds about right. I can just lose 6 months of work in a month if I'm not careful though lol. Just got a new treadmill so I'll be back to running this week.


Lazy, not bedridden!


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Nov 6, 2018)

csb said:


> Lazy, not bedridden!


lol Just fades quick. I still ran about 20 miles last month. Was doing to about 10-15 a week before.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 7, 2018)

Ragnar Napa is done! My legs weren't that tired by the end... Maybe I didn't run hard enough? My middle leg ended up getting shortened, so I ended up doing 18 miles during the race as opposed to my original 20-something.

I also did do a run bootcamp class (has anyone ever done done the Sally Up Squat Challenge? This is it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bql6sIU2A7k  and it sucks VERY MUCH in the middle of even just a three mile run) on Monday and a five mile run yesterday.

Toying with the idea (still) of joining a run club or even just a run group to get runs on my weekly schedule as just a thing that happens, to help hold myself accountable.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 7, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> My middle leg ended up getting shortened...


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 7, 2018)

Master slacker said:


>


You didn't know i had three legs? I'm back down to just two now.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2018)

I had enjoyed some decent running through the fall. I was up to around 25 miles a week - which is tough for us old folks. now that winter darkness (its just great being pitch black at 5:00) has set in I want to transition back to weights more but also keep up some cardio for winter sports - so I did a few miles on the treadmill after weights last night, no matter which spot I take I always have some super douchebag get on the machine next to me and run full out, grabbing the handles of the machine to keep from falling off... making noises, and yes wearing a motherfucking headband.. 

I hate treadmills, but I watched an episode of daredevil on my phone so it makes the time go by faster..


----------



## csb (Nov 8, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I had enjoyed some decent running through the fall. I was up to around 25 miles a week - which is tough for us old folks. now that winter darkness (its just great being pitch black at 5:00) has set in I want to transition back to weights more but also keep up some cardio for winter sports - so I did a few miles on the treadmill after weights last night, no matter which spot I take I always have some super douchebag get on the machine next to me and run full out, grabbing the handles of the machine to keep from falling off... making noises, and yes wearing a motherfucking headband..
> 
> I hate treadmills, but I watched an episode of daredevil on my phone so it makes the time go by faster..


If I don't wear a headband, I go blind from sweat.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 30, 2018)

Who all's on Strava? Here's an interesting breakdown, done by Runner's World, of Strava's data from 2017.

https://www.runnersworld.com/news/g25333911/strava-annual-report-running-statistics/


----------



## frazil (Nov 30, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Who all's on Strava? Here's an interesting breakdown, done by Runner's World, of Strava's data from 2017.
> 
> https://www.runnersworld.com/news/g25333911/strava-annual-report-running-statistics/


I love strava just because of all the data you can geek out on.  Thats a cool article, but i think their conclusion is wrong - the incease in number of runners doesnt necessarily mean running is getting more popular, it could just mean strava is getting more popular.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 30, 2018)

frazil said:


> I love strava just because of all the data you can geek out on.  Thats a cool article, but i think their conclusion is wrong - the incease in number of runners doesnt necessarily mean running is getting more popular, it could just mean strava is getting more popular.


Oh I didn't read it for whatever their conclusions were. I was mainly interested in what the graphics showed and the data Strava/RW parsed.

Your conclusion about Strava getting more popular is probably correct.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 30, 2018)

I really like Strava for biking. But for everything else, Samsung Fitness is where it's at.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 30, 2018)

my apple watch won't map my cross country skiing like it will if i select outdoor running for the workout.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 30, 2018)

That's the problem with the apple watch.

Get a Garmin and live the dream.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2018)

Garmin Fenix 5 is pretty awesome - it will do that for you AK

I mean it should for $500+ bucks!

Only problem is when the ski tracks are over a summer time google earth image    (see mine in the skiing thread)


----------



## csb (Dec 3, 2018)

I sometimes love my Garmin more than some of my family.


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2018)

"Sometimes"


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 3, 2018)

But does your Garmin love you?


----------



## csb (Dec 3, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> But does your Garmin love you?


Yes, yes it does.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 3, 2018)

csb said:


> Yes, yes it does.


Ooooh mmmyyyyy. :leghump:


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2018)

Someone I know asked if I wanted to be a part of her Ragnar SoCal ultra team... I've never done an ultra before. I thought about entertaining that idea, but then realized I am already registered for a half marathon that same weekend on Sunday. I don't think I'm badass enough to go do Ragnar SoCal as an ultra runner (i.e. running somewhere between 30-40 miles) between Friday and Saturday and then running a half marathon that Sunday that isn't a total shit show. Not to mention, they're on opposite ends of the state!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 15, 2019)

I did the 15k I've done for the past four years now on Sunday. It went alright. The weather was great, but I was little bit sick (and still am), so it might not have been the best idea to do it. Oh well! I'm still glad I got it in. I like doing a race in the first half of January. I feel like it sets me up well for running the rest of the year!


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 15, 2019)

Running terrifies me.  You all are gods to me.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 7, 2019)

I did my first track workout in forever (I've never been one to run on a track) yesterday! The workout went something like this: 1 mile warmup, 6x400's (7-10 max effort) with alternating recovery 400's, and 1 mile cooldown.

It was interesting to do a true speed workout! I definitely am not that familiar with running on a track, and definitely also got out of my running comfort zone. I was gassed by the end, and didn't pace myself super well throughout my effort laps (essentially started out too fast, and paid for it by the end), but I felt very accomplished at the end. I did it with a run club that meets there every Wednesday, so I think I'm going to try to incorporate it into my weekly workout schedule.


----------



## leggo PE (May 20, 2019)

Did Bay 2 Breakers yesterday! Slightly slower than years past, but I have NOT been good about my running routine this year. But hey, the 7 miles didn't feel so bad and my legs feel pretty good today, so I know that if I just make it a routine again, I could get back to decent splits again.


----------



## Supe (May 20, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> But hey, the 7 mikes didn't feel so bad


hmy:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 20, 2019)

YAY running!

I'm getting back into it. This last exam cycle jacked up my hip from all of the sitting. I'm seeing a new physical therapist and in 2 visits (with PT exercises on my own), I'm seeing less pain. Very excited to be running again, now if mother nature would cease with all of the rain. I have mountains to run up!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 21, 2019)

My new PT is graduating me out of my orthotics since based on video evidence, they aren't doing what they're supposed to be doing and it seems largely pointless. So I got to run for 25 minutes with the stock insoles and it was great. Even with the constant ticking of the metronome app in my pocket


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 18, 2019)

I did 6.7 miles with a run club for Ragnar's Chase the Moon Challenge last night! I haven't been as diligent about running on weekdays lately, so it was very nice to have some motivation to get out there and pound the pavement!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jun 18, 2019)

My running is ramping back up! I'm up to a cadence of 174spm for now, up 5% from when I first started seeing my PT. I've had so much less pain running now. It's amazing.

I "ran" up Mt Washington in NH on Saturday with a local 5k this Friday night to celebrate the longest day. And then I swing back into a training plan for a 10mi race this August. xD


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 7, 2019)

Dredging up an old thread, but I guess I'm allowed now.  Started couch-2-5K again this morning.  Not going to guarantee I'll get back up to half-marathon shape again, but we'll see.

It's been about 5 years since I stopped running, but it wasn't too bad...probably shouldn't be considering you're only running for 1 minute at a time during the first week.  Apparently Nike gave up on the GPS game so my old Nike Sportwatch is now only good as a paperweight.  Would have been fine lugging along my iPhone but the battery was at 1%.  Fortunately I had my work phone at home too and the podrunner I use (electronic type tunes with prompts when it's time to switch between running and walking) is available online now.  My big splurge was a set of bluetooth earbuds from Five Below...spent a whopping $5.  If I stick with it, I plan on rewarding myself with an Apple Watch down the road though.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2019)

I got the Garmin Fenix watch a couple years ago and although its pricey I have really enjoyed it, running, hiking, biking, etc it does so much- The newer one also stores music -

I got mine when REI has there 20% of sales (Fall / Spring) I know it was like $400+ bucks but Its been great - it even allows you to store wayfinding points pretty easily (while hiking or back country skiing) -

Ive set a goal to do this next summer - anyone wants to do it with me you can crash at my house !  https://www.leadvilleraceseries.com/run/trailmarathonheavyhalf/


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 7, 2019)

I absolutely loved my Nike watch.  It was super simple and was relatively inexpensive but worked really well..  I looked a some of the Garmin and FitBit watches, but I figured if the cost was going to end up being pretty comparable, I might as well go with an Apple Watch that'll be more than just a running watch.  Another *huge* plus over a lot of the GPS watches is that the Apple lets take music with you.  I probably wouldn't bother getting cellular, but I could still take my watch and BT earbuds and have everything I need for a run.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2019)

There is a new garmin watch that also lets you download music to it also  - my wife has that one and its nice not to have to take your phone with you. I wish they had come out with that version the year earlier when I got mine!

I don't know what all the iwatch does that these don't, I mainly got it for hiking and then learned it did all this other stuff, the plus for me is the battery life is around 10 days for me. (less if I do a long bike ride or really long hike, but still very good) -

But if you run and don't have a watch to track the run does it really count?


----------



## P-E (Oct 7, 2019)

Wife got me the Apple Watch as a gift.  (Probably being tracked ). Took it on a hike with the cub scouts on sat.  It read 4 miles and I thought it was supposed to be 3.   Wondering if something is up with the GPS.  Even my walks across the city seem to show longer distance.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 7, 2019)

I 2nd a Fenix.

If it is too much for a 1st GPS watch, I'd go for this: https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Vivoactive-Smartwatch-Black-Stainless/dp/B07Q769XSW/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=vivoactive+3&amp;qid=1570469318&amp;sr=8-1-spons&amp;psc=1&amp;spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzTEVNUUI4NVE2RFlBJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwODU1NDc5NFVSQUhBQzBVSzc0JmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA2NDI4ODAzVk5ZM0tWVVhYUFlBJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

The reason why the Vivoactive 3 is so cheap is because the Vivoactive 4 just came out.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 7, 2019)

My husband has had the VivoActive 3 for a few years now (maybe two?) and he really likes it! He uses it for runs and bike rides, and it has general functions as a smartwatch too.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 8, 2019)

I have a Fenix. There's a known issue with the altimeter. And the support guy was worthless. I'ts incredibly tempting to switch to COROS or Suunto (except the suunto apps are garbage) but I don't want to have to switch out my bike stuff too.

If you want a cheap GPS watch, there forerunner 10/15 (I forget which number is out rn). Or the vivos. The fitbit watches aren't great for running since many of the cheaper ones rely on connected gps so you'd need to carry your phone anyway.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 8, 2019)

Thinking about entering a 5K, but I usually don't do 5Ks because (A) they're too short. I like races with distances and (B) I'm not super fast at the moment since I haven't been running much.  Which is FINE but I'm dumb and competitive and would want to run the 5K fast, even though I am not in the running shape to do so.

That being said, it would be through an apple orchard and would be really pretty...


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 8, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> Thinking about entering a 5K, but I usually don't do 5Ks because (A) they're too short. I like races with distances and (B) I'm not super fast at the moment since I haven't been running much.  Which is FINE but I'm dumb and competitive and would want to run the 5K fast, even though I am not in the running shape to do so.
> 
> That being said, it would be through an apple orchard and would be really pretty...


Please let me come and eat apples while you look super fit.  I always think about running but even a 5k makes me scared.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 8, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> Please let me come and eat apples while you look super fit.  I always think about running but even a 5k makes me scared.


It's this Sunday! And you can get a caramel apple or cider slushie when you finish. Mmmm.

It's a beautiful orchard, but I hated parking there last time we went to a festival there.  We had to park in between apple trees, which was pretty funny, but I generally hate parking on grass.  I'm scarred from my field work days when I would get stuck in mud.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 8, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> It's this Sunday! And you can get a caramel apple or cider slushie when you finish. Mmmm.
> 
> It's a beautiful orchard, but I hated parking there last time we went to a festival there.  We had to park in between apple trees, which was pretty funny, but I generally hate parking on grass.  I'm scarred from my field work days when I would get stuck in mud.


Awwwwwww, I can't do it this weekend!  Going to a wedding in Albany, so I'll be gone until late this Sunday.  Please have a slushie for me (and let me know the orchard, since I've been dying for an apple cider doughnut).

As for getting stuck in mud...This is a constant fear of mine since I worked in the field, and worked on farms, where the ground is super aerated...And JK does not have a tractor to make travel easier.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 8, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> Awwwwwww, I can't do it this weekend!  Going to a wedding in Albany, so I'll be gone until late this Sunday.  Please have a slushie for me (and let me know the orchard, since I've been dying for an apple cider doughnut).
> 
> As for getting stuck in mud...This is a constant fear of mine since I worked in the field, and worked on farms, where the ground is super aerated...And JK does not have a tractor to make travel easier.


Aww yeah I just remembered you had that wedding after my post.  I'll text you the name of the orchard.  It's 15 min away from my house, they have delicious apple treats and it's soooo yummy.

Ok it's not just me then! Hahahaha!  Yeah the main site I worked on was a huge open parcel.  So definitely got stuck on that, and the parcel next door, which was a cotton gin.  Good tiiiiiimes.


----------



## csb (Oct 8, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I got the Garmin Fenix watch a couple years ago and although its pricey I have really enjoyed it, running, hiking, biking, etc it does so much- The newer one also stores music -
> 
> I got mine when REI has there 20% of sales (Fall / Spring) I know it was like $400+ bucks but Its been great - it even allows you to store wayfinding points pretty easily (while hiking or back country skiing) -
> 
> Ive set a goal to do this next summer - anyone wants to do it with me you can crash at my house !  https://www.leadvilleraceseries.com/run/trailmarathonheavyhalf/


Are we talking full or heavy half? 

I'm a Garmin 935 person and I love it. Love it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 8, 2019)

@csb I wish I had gone with the 935. It's almost identical to the Fenix 5 in most features. Plus it actually charges on an external bank reliably unlike the Fenix.


----------



## csb (Oct 8, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> @csb I wish I had gone with the 935. It's almost identical to the Fenix 5 in most features. Plus it actually charges on an external bank reliably unlike the Fenix.


All things that went into my decision- plus it was cheaper than the Fenix.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 8, 2019)

csb said:


> All things that went into my decision- plus it was cheaper than the Fenix.


I didn't know at the time it wouldn't reliably charge on a bank. Since they taut it as "charge on the go!" -____-

I picked Fenix over 935 purely on aesthetics - the Fenix looked better. In retrospect, I'm an idiot.


----------



## csb (Oct 8, 2019)

You're an electrical engineer! You should have totally chosen charging over looks!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2019)

if you bought It at REI (or similar retailer) I and its less than a year old I would take it back - that doesn't seem right? But I go so long without having to charge it I haven't run into the issue, even on a long camping trip that involved a 8 hour 14er hike I didn't have to charge it - but it seems odd that it wouldn't charge on an external- But I think one of those cheap external battery backups fried my go pro last ski season (maybe that and the -10 degree weather)

CSB -  I plan to do the full - and I am told that most of this is really just "aggressive hiking" ~ whatever that means...

I was looking into the MTB 100 but then I learned they average like 1 death a year


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 8, 2019)

Stopped at Best Buy on the way home. I’ve gotta admit, I liked the Vivoactive 3 more than I thought I would and it comes in a music version now. Something else I discovered, previously I had been thinking that the Apple Watch 3 would be fine, but when you look at them all side by side, the 4/5 really is a lot nicer than the 3. One more thing to take into account, the higher cost of an AW 4 or 5.

There were a couple GPS watches with music, but it looks like it’d come down to the Garmin or the Apple. First thing is to see if I’m going to stick with it, then the decision may just be a matter of what kind of deal I can get on either one.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 8, 2019)

Garminnnnn!

I have never had an Apple watch, but have heard stories of it having trouble GPS tracking distances, whereas I've never really heard of Garmin having that trouble. I mean, they shouldn't, right? Didn't Garmin first start with car GPSes?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2019)

I have tried to point out to the coach at the gym when we have to run that his 2 mile run mark is actually 2.2 on the Garmin - but not such luck in getting that turnaround mark moved


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 8, 2019)

I'd say Garmin too. I have the non music Vivoactive 3. I've had it for over a year and I like it a lot.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 9, 2019)

@jeb6294 check out DCrainmaker for some wicked in depth reviews about all of the watches you're considering. He also has a comparison chart so you can select which things to compare across brands.



csb said:


> You're an electrical engineer! You should have totally chosen charging over looks!


i know! but in my defense, i didn't read anywhere that anyone had issues with portable charging. Small banks work fine, it's the bigger banks that I take for backpacking that are the issue - I have to charge both my phone and my watch to get my watch to charge. But I don't want to carry a second smaller bank because of the unnecessary extra weight. So I basically just ended up charging my watch and my phone or my watch and my best friends phone lol


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 9, 2019)

I have the Garmin Forerunner 245 Music. I love not having to carry my phone with me now when I go running, and it has all the features I'd like to have from a smart watch standpoint as well. Plus, you don't have to charge it everyday like the Apple Watch.


----------



## P-E (Oct 9, 2019)

I prob can get 2 days on the Apple Watch but not three.  Started using the music feature on a run last night.   Kind of wished that the music interface got priority over the gps.  Maybe there’s a way?


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 9, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> check out DCrainmaker


You beat me to it...I was going to mention him in reference to some of the comments about the Apple's GPS accuracy.  He did some side-by-side comparisons and it sounds like the Apple's GPS may actually be better than Garmin's, but that Apples mapping screws stuff up by cutting corners too much to smooth things out.   Not sure if a 3rd party app like Strava or Nike+ would fix that.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 9, 2019)

jeb6294 said:


> You beat me to it...I was going to mention him in reference to some of the comments about the Apple's GPS accuracy.  He did some side-by-side comparisons and it sounds like the Apple's GPS may actually be better than Garmin's, but that Apples mapping screws stuff up by cutting corners too much to smooth things out.   Not sure if a 3rd party app like Strava or Nike+ would fix that.


I don't know if you plan on using it for hiking but I know folks have issues with the hiking app re: accuracy and battery life.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2019)

I still have this bad boy and take it with me as a backup on all backpacking / 14'er trips because its solar powered - It doesn't have the cool features of "todays" watches, but its great at telling you when the barometric pressure is dropping!  I think I paid around $300 for it 10 years ago.

It would be cool if the "smart watches" of today could incorporate the "never have to charge" feature of these..


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 10, 2019)

I was wondering that the other day...the watch my wife got me for Christmas never needs wound or a battery.  It's one of those things that "winds itself" as you move it.  Guessing either a GPS/smartwatch/mp3 player requires more juice than that could provide or the apparatus that does the generating would take up too much real estate.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2019)

I don’t really use Strava (or pay for it) but anyone who comes across my “feed” is going to be like huhhh???


----------



## csb (Oct 16, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I don’t really use Strava (or pay for it) but anyone who comes across my “feed” is going to be like huhhh???


Is the building at the bottom your box? (heh)


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2019)

I wish our _box_ had heat!..nothing worse than a cold box!

yeah - 1 mile run, with some BS in the "box" and then another 1 mile run - that run that goes out east of the building is where I usually run into the grass and fall down. But they are working on the road and instead of an out and back we have to do 4- 400's which suck worse IMO


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 16, 2019)

I WANT TO RUN 

I feel so guilty and exhausted from studying. And I KNOW that running or intentional walks will help. But when I'm "off" from studying, I want to just be. 9 days. And in 11 days I have a 10k &gt;_&lt;

My hope is to sneak in a 3mi run tonight before the nor'easter and get a 4.5 in soon. My 10k ain't gonna be pretty but I'll keep moving forward!


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 30, 2019)

Long story short, my Apple Watch should be showing up today.  Now I just need to decide what app I'm going to use, i.e. Runkeeper, Strava, the built-in Apple workout, etc.  Up to now, I've been using the Runkeeper app on my iPhone and importing the data to Strava, but I know the Apple Watch versions are a little different.

My wife started back to work at a previous place that has her on the road quite a bit.  Last time she worked there she said something about getting an Apple Watch to stay connected with everyone at home.  After she started working there again, I thought an Apple Watch would be a good Christmas present.  We were out the other day and she ended up getting one herself at Best Buy so my Apple Watch purchase got moved up a bit.


----------



## csb (Nov 4, 2019)

You know what kind of run sucks the most? The one when you haven't run in a month and a half.


----------



## P-E (Nov 4, 2019)

Been using the built in Apple app because just lazy to find another one.   Seems okay.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 4, 2019)

I don't see the point of paying for strava - other than the "social media" aspect of it?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I don't see the point of paying for strava - other than the "social media" aspect of it?


some extra analytics?


----------



## csb (Nov 4, 2019)

If you have Garmin Connect, there's no reason to pay for Strava Summit.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 4, 2019)

I don't pay for Strava and still enjoy using the free version quite a lot!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 4, 2019)

csb said:


> If you have Garmin Connect, there's no reason to pay for Strava Summit.


I do have Garmin Connect, but I enjoy using the free version of Strava anyway, and liked it before I had Garmin Connect also.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm going to my first ever treadmill class on Friday. It's like spin but with treadmills.

And I'm going to go for a run tonight or tomorrow morning. Probably tomorrow morning since I'm so full from sushi right now that thinking about running is making me ill.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 4, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm going to my first ever treadmill class on Friday. It's like spin but with treadmills.


This is my running nightmare. I hate treadmills. I always am afraid of falling off of them.

But, will a plane be able to take off?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 4, 2019)

These are the glorious Woodway treads. I got to use one my first round of PT here in Maine. And they're amazing.


----------



## csb (Nov 4, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> I do have Garmin Connect, but I enjoy using the free version of Strava anyway, and liked it before I had Garmin Connect also.


Oh, I use Strava as well. I was commenting to the paid version of Strava- most of those analytics are included in Garmin Connect already. I use Strava mostly for the social aspect. 

And there's no way I could do treadmill spin.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 4, 2019)

csb said:


> Oh, I use Strava as well. I was commenting to the paid version of Strava- most of those analytics are included in Garmin Connect already. I use Strava mostly for the social aspect.
> 
> And there's no way I could do treadmill spin.


Well I'm doing at least 6 classes of it lol

My PT opened the studio so I got one class free and the other 5 wicked cheap. Once I get through these, I probably won't do it again. But may do the drop-in treadmill time so I don't need to get a gym membership


----------



## aog (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm picturing treadmill spin as just riding a regular bike on a treadmill while getting yelled at to step it up


----------



## Supe (Nov 4, 2019)

csb said:


> You know what kind of run sucks the most? The one when you haven't run in a month and a half.*  34 years.*


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 5, 2019)

P-E said:


> Been using the built in Apple app because just lazy to find another one.   Seems okay.


First time out I tried the RunKeeper app on my watch and it seemed to work alright, but when I looked online, it didn't have the charts for pace or elevation like the ones I did with my iPhone.  Not sure if it's a setting somewhere or what.  Second one I used the built-in Apple Workout app and it looked pretty good.  I got a HealthFit app that'll automatically sync my run to Strava from the Workout app so I can see how I did online.  That's about the only thing I use Strava for so they'll get no $$$ from me.  I would probably sync the runs to RunKeeper instead but it won't import from the app...you have to export it as a file and then import it to RK.


----------



## P-E (Nov 5, 2019)

Washing down tonight’s run with a beer.  Did 5k in about 23.  Lungs haven’t caught up to leg strength yet so sucking wind on the hills.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 8, 2019)

P-E said:


> Lungs haven’t caught up to leg strength yet so sucking wind on the hills.


Wish I could say the same.  The route I usually take has a big hill.  I know it makes for a better workout, but man I hate that hill.

Years ago, I read an article in Runner's World about being out of breath and side stitches.  The contention is that you can't breathe deep enough to get enough oxygen because your lungs can only go so far before they hit bone.  They talked about breathing from your belly so your diaphragm can work better.  Helped me quite a bit...I was getting awful side stitches.  In the past Runner's World blurs it out without a subscription but it was working this morning so I grabbed it while I could.

View attachment Breathing Tips for New Runners _ Runner's World.pdf


----------



## P-E (Nov 9, 2019)

jeb6294 said:


> Wish I could say the same.  The route I usually take has a big hill.  I know it makes for a better workout, but man I hate that hill.
> 
> Years ago, I read an article in Runner's World about being out of breath and side stitches.  The contention is that you can't breathe deep enough to get enough oxygen because your lungs can only go so far before they hit bone.  They talked about breathing from your belly so your diaphragm can work better.  Helped me quite a bit...I was getting awful side stitches.  In the past Runner's World blurs it out without a subscription but it was working this morning so I grabbed it while I could.
> 
> Breathing Tips for New Runners _ Runner's World.pdf 358.13 kB · 2 downloads


Thanks for the article.  I live near the top of a hill so I can’t avoid them if I start from the house.  Trying to get back into running after my skiing injury a few years ago.   Knee okay now but I’ve lost a lot of endurance. Leg strength is coming back.   Bad diet and beer doesn’t help - but I like my carbs.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 9, 2019)

We’re in the same situation here...no matter which route I take there are some good sized hills. Only other option would be to run the same loop in our little neighborhood 10 times which would be worse than running hills.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 11, 2019)

So treadmill class: really not that bad at all! Which is great since I got a small class pack (to support my friend whose studio it is). And she's also giving me a free class as payment for something lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 20, 2019)

Woohoo! Lunch run 15 (business) days in a row! Need new shoes though, mine are from 2014. I was still in grad school.

Got roped into doing the Shamrockin' half marathon here in Sacramento in March. Anyone else want to join? Already going with 2 coworkers and a college fren. Should be fun.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 20, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> Woohoo! Lunch run 15 (business) days in a row! Need new shoes though, mine are from 2014. I was still in grad school.


LONG OVERDUE


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 20, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> LONG OVERDUE


Not necessarily, if they were new at the time! But yes, very likely. And new running shoes (once worn in) are the best!


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 20, 2019)

If they’re worn in, are they still new?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 20, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> If they’re worn in, are they still new?


How poetic.

Nah, I got some Saucony Omni's on order. Cheap and good.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 20, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> If they’re worn in, are they still new?


Haha, they are not new in box, but are certainly new compared to shoes that have hundreds of miles in them.

It usually takes only a few runs of 3-5 miles in length for me to wear in a new pair of my go-to running shoes (Brooks PureCadence).


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 20, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> It usually takes only a few runs of 3-5 miles in length for me to wear in a new pair of my go-to running shoes (Brooks PureCadence).


Which I just found out are apparently getting or maybe already are discontinued!  ldman:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 20, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Which I just found out are apparently getting or maybe already are discontinued!  ldman:


Fffffffudge. Maybe pick up a couple pairs. Ask Santa?

Also, come do the Shamrockin' run! You get a free beer at the end.

Edit: Oh and another engineer friend is doing it with me and we'll have mimosas (probably).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 20, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Which I just found out are apparently getting or maybe already are discontinued!  ldman:


Shoekicker.com


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 21, 2019)

The shoes I'm rotating through right now are about 5 years old.  Both pairs are also brand new...I had gotten them to replace worn shoes back in the day but I never started using them so they went in the closet.  I've got a pair of Hoka One One Clifton 1's (they're up to the Clifton 6 now) and a pair of Brooks PureFlow 2's (those are up to the PF 7's).


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2019)

I can only run in Hoka's on hard surfaces now, and they are great, but it seems like once they are "done" they are done,I seem to go from running on mattresses  to shin splits quick if I dont keep track of my mileage on them.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 21, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I can only run in Hoka's on hard surfaces now, and they are great, but it seems like once they are "done" they are done,I seem to go from running on mattresses  to shin splits quick if I dont keep track of my mileage on them.


Thanks for the data point RG! I was/am interested in those since I've had double knee surgeries and I have hardly any meniscus left.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 21, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I can only run in Hoka's on hard surfaces now, and they are great, but it seems like once they are "done" they are done,I seem to go from running on mattresses  to shin splits quick if I dont keep track of my mileage on them.


I’m still not sure about the Hokas, but I’ve got less than 10 miles on them. They’ve got the typical Hoka cushion but somehow are still ridiculously light. I’m kicking around the idea of doing a longer run on Saturday at the regional airport down the road where it’s flat and try them there.

A little disappointing. When I was looking to see what version of the PureFlow they’re up to, it sounds like the whole Pure line might be going away. Hopefully they’ll be replacing it with something similar.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2019)

It took me a while to adjust to them, it made me feel like I was being launched forward when I first starting running in them, but for my "Clydesdale" running body I haven't found any competitors - But I cannot wear them while walking - I feel like I am wearing my grandma's orthopedics!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 22, 2019)

I run exclusively in Topos.

I started in Adidas &amp; Nike (). Then Asics gt3000 (super stability) then Saucony Guides. But my feet were squished and my bunion ish hurt.

I cant do 0drop all the time so no Altra. But Topo checks all of the boxes.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 22, 2019)

Hey running peoples!

I wanted to give you kids a heads up that there will be some good discounts for Ragnar Trail, Road, black loop, sunrise, and sprint races next week if you're thinking about registering for one. I can share any or all of them (though I'm sure they'll be publicised when they come out) if anyone's interested.

@squaretaper PE, I'm looking at you!


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 23, 2019)

Nothing like going out and overdoing it. I went down to Lunken Airport this morning...flat 5 mile loop...and ended up running 4 miles...walked 0.75 miles to warm up and 0.25 to cool down. I made it up to week 7 of couch-2-5k which is a 25 minute run so my runs during the week have gotten up to 2.5 miles but morning runs have some pretty good hills.

The Hokas were a little better on my run this morning, but I’ve not done a long flat run in my PureFlows to compare yet. I’m wondering if the Hokas don’t feel as good on hilly runs because you’re fighting the cushioning on uphill runs.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 13, 2019)

I've been doing the treadmill classes, they really aren't that bad. It's been a nice way to ease myself back into running and a routine without freezing my ass off.

I used to wear custom orthotics and I tossed out many of the insoles in my sneakers (since I had a few pairs in rotation). 

My new PT (who is also the owner of the run studio) got me out of my orthotics pretty quickly (they were literally not making a difference in my running)

I forgot to check my shoes for class this morning. Got to the studio and had no insoles. She gave me the insoles from her Hokas (I run in Topos) and she tossed on another pair of sneakers lol


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 13, 2019)

I am sidelined for a bit.  Pretty sure it's my meniscus again.  Last time it felt like this, I ended up in the OR getting it cleaned out.  Did some research and it sounds like it may actually be better to just rest it and let the swelling go down because that's what actually causes the pain.  Knee feels a lot better this morning so I might give a short run a try tomorrow, but I might go to my super cushioned Hokas full time instead of switching between those and my Brooks.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 3, 2020)

Woohoo! Day 30 of continuous running! Well, with planned rest days of course... But still, made it through the holidays. Definitely helped to have a running log, it's a YUUUGE motivator to fill in the pages.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 3, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE, you're the resident Topo runner, have you used the Topo MTN Racer? Looks solid, and I like that it's the Vibram sole throughout.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE, you're the resident Topo runner, have you used the Topo MTN Racer? Looks solid, and I like that it's the Vibram sole throughout.


I havent, I don't trail run much. I can see what my fellow ambassadors say. But thats one shoe of theirs I'd def try on in person - some people report its short (same with the Flilyte 3s, I had to go up a half size)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm pretty sure my headlamp I use for running is toast so I'm looking to replace it.

I'm fairly certain I have the BD Spot or BD Cosmo. 

I'm leaning towards Cosmo since I recall spending about 20$ for it. 

What do you guys use? those who run in the dark?

@civilrobot?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jan 16, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm pretty sure my headlamp I use for running is toast so I'm looking to replace it.
> 
> I'm fairly certain I have the BD Spot or BD Cosmo.
> 
> ...


hi! I don't know the brand that I use. I know it has a multi-strobe capability that I love. When I'm out before sunrise, I use the most obnoxious strobe when I'm running on the road. If I'm on a trail, and I genuinely just need to see, I use the high beam. 

I'll take a look when I get home. I've had it for years.


----------



## Violator (Jan 17, 2020)

What are some of your thoughts on the custom made insoles you can get at the independent running stores?  I have high arches and would like to try them but at $80 bucks I thought I would see if anyone has given them a try.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 17, 2020)

Violator said:


> What are some of your thoughts on the custom made insoles you can get at the independent running stores?  I have high arches and would like to try them but at $80 bucks I thought I would see if anyone has given them a try.


You can try the Superfeet ones - they're like 40$ but why do you think you need them?

I had custom orthotics made for me a medical professional and I had to wear them daily for awhile plus when I ran and then it transitioned to just when I ran. But I had a DPT evaluate my gait, she had me run with and without the orthotics and discovered that they orthotics were not doing a thing for me. An orthopedic doc who specializes in foot &amp; ankle pain said it'd be the thing to help me run pain free. And it wasn't, not really. (I'm only mentioning this since mine were more than 80$ but not nearly as much money as I've heard other friends pay)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 17, 2020)

It's like 14F here with a real feel of -5F. And basically my favorite running weather (not sarcasm, i do like winter running). Fecking wind cut my run way short. Sustained wind of 15-25mph with 35mph gusts. And with the gusts, I wasn't able to see so whomp.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jan 21, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE (a million days later) I found my headlamp. It's a Petzl


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 21, 2020)

i'm running but i'm struggling mentally with the comparison game. i'm not comparing myself to the other runners around me (which is good). i'm comparing me now to 22yo me to 25yo me. and 30yo me doesn't move the same way as the old mes. but it's hard not to compare my times/speed and even the way running used to feel (less painful and easier) to old me. it's not as much fun now as it used to be as I work through injury and returning to activity post-PE. (seriously, my October 2019 miles: 6.8mi...) 

ramble ramble


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2020)

Well I am an old man (46) so I defin dont compare my running to my 20's!

Do you mostly just run or do you do some other cross training (weights, sled pushes, box jumps, etc) also? 

I am running a trail marathon in June and have been working with a guy who finished the Leadville 100 miler https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leadville_Trail_100 last year on a plan to basically keep my gym workout days at 3-4 and only run 2 X a week.  Supposed to be better in terms of less injuries for us "masters athletes"    We shall find out in June!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 21, 2020)

I lift, cycle, walk, and hike as my crosstraining. 

I had a PT change my running gait abruptly almost 5.5 years ago and it set off a chain reaction of pain throughout my entire right leg. Because my body had been compensating. So I'm still working thru that nonsense plus I broke my left leg in that ordeal too. 

If I want to function, I have to lift. It's a fact of my life now. Which is fine, I like lifting. But we've had to fix movement patterns so it's a process LOL


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jan 21, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i'm running but i'm struggling mentally with the comparison game. i'm not comparing myself to the other runners around me (which is good). i'm comparing me now to 22yo me to 25yo me. and 30yo me doesn't move the same way as the old mes. but it's hard not to compare my times/speed and even the way running used to feel (less painful and easier) to old me. it's not as much fun now as it used to be as I work through injury and returning to activity post-PE. (seriously, my October 2019 miles: 6.8mi...)
> 
> ramble ramble


yeah I know that game. it's important to identify a new goal. 

running me now is no where near the running me from 10 years ago. my goal is to finish the distance. when I run in races, my goal is to finish safely and challenge myself with new challenges.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2020)

Im on a weird quest to get better at running by doing less running!


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2020)

We switched out our training plan to a three-day a week run plan and I swear it's about the same as when we were doing a five-day a week run plan. The other days are cross training and I push harder in that than I do on "junk" mile days.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2020)

So here is what I am and what have been doing the last 4 weeks:

M-F: "Crossfit"

Sat: Sled Pulls, Sled Pushes, 500 DU's, 400 M intervals, etc, other BS (not all together)

Sun: Run = Last Sunday's run + 0.5 miles

So I started a month ago with a 4 mile run on Sunday, adding .5 miles to that every Sunday, did 6 yesterday. It feels like its going to work, yesterday I could have defin done 8. I will slip in at least one or two  20 miler in this, but I am mainly just looking to finish around 4.5 hours - get my t-shirt and Leadville coffee mug and call it my last marathon..


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 27, 2020)

Did a 10k yesterday, 2nd worst 10k time ever. My hip started to ache 4mi in - last Monday, my LMT took his elbow to my hip since I was very sunk into that hip and I think skiing this weekend annoyed it since I felt fine until 4mi in lol. 

My calves are also tight AF - I did some rolling last night using both my R8 &amp; triggerpin rollers. 

But my running is coming back, especailly if I can keep the hip ok.

Found a good neighborhood to run with my dog in. I have to drive there. But it's over by a park so there's light/no traffic through the neighborhood and the roads are clear from snow/ice. So Until our area is clearer and I'm comfortable crossing the v busy road with her, this other neighborhood will do! Plus there's other dogs nearby and they occasionally bark so we can work through that with her.

I signed up for a treadmill marathon relay too lol


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> So here is what I am and what have been doing the last 4 weeks:
> 
> M-F: "Crossfit"


I like that you put that in quotations like we wouldn't notice you're a crossfitter who talks about crossfit all the time.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2020)

that was me acknowledging / making fun of it 

I will refer to it as "the activity that led me to lose 42 lbs in 2019"?


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2020)

(flips over tire in anger)


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 27, 2020)

I don't like running with a headlamp. I much prefer Nathan's handheld flashlight. It's awesome!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 28, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> that was me acknowledging / making fun of it
> 
> I will refer to it as "the activity that led me to lose 42 lbs in 2019"?


We love to give you hell about it, but anything that makes you get serious about getting healthier is A-Okay in my book. Congrats!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 28, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I don't like running with a headlamp. I much prefer Nathan's handheld flashlight. It's awesome!


I'm not a huge fan of running with stuff in my hands, especially during the winter. But I do like the knucklelights {https://www.amazon.com/Knuckle-Lights-FBA_5793204-Silver/dp/B00847KVLY/ref=sr_1_5?crid=10QA9I2R1HWEI&amp;dchild=1&amp;keywords=knuckle+lights&amp;qid=1580214353&amp;sprefix=knuckl%2Caps%2C151&amp;sr=8-5}

They eat battery like whoa tho


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 28, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm not a huge fan of running with stuff in my hands, especially during the winter. But I do like the knucklelights {https://www.amazon.com/Knuckle-Lights-FBA_5793204-Silver/dp/B00847KVLY/ref=sr_1_5?crid=10QA9I2R1HWEI&amp;dchild=1&amp;keywords=knuckle+lights&amp;qid=1580214353&amp;sprefix=knuckl%2Caps%2C151&amp;sr=8-5}
> 
> They eat battery like whoa tho


I didn't at first, but got used to it pretty quickly. The Zephyr/Zephyr Fire are very stable and secure in my hand, and also quite comfortable, due to the way the straps are designed. Sometimes I run with that and a water bottle, one in each hand, because I haven't invested properly in a hydration pack nor belt (though I'd be more interested in a pack vs a belt anyway... Small waist and wider hips don't play well with belts for me).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 28, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I didn't at first, but got used to it pretty quickly. The Zephyr/Zephyr Fire are very stable and secure in my hand, and also quite comfortable, due to the way the straps are designed. Sometimes I run with that and a water bottle, one in each hand, because I haven't invested properly in a hydration pack nor belt (though I'd be more interested in a pack vs a belt anyway... Small waist and wider hips don't play well with belts for me).


I tried a belt once. Nope. I don't even like bib belts. So the waist leash I have for Moo will be "fun".

I'm team hydration pack. Except for my marathon. It was a handheld &amp; the bib belt (it has a small zipper pouch). Because Boston doesn't allow for hydration packs. Except there are still folks who run with them.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 9, 2020)

I ran 6 miles yesterday. I felt slow... but I actually ran a little faster than the week before. 

I may actually survive the race.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 9, 2020)

Welp, the deed is done.  I'm becoming less and less "athletic" as the days go by and basic bands and occasional plyo haven't cut it since I was in my mid-30's.  My wife and I went out and got me some new kicks - Brooks Adrenaline.  I plan on my transition to running in the near future.  Lord, have mercy on my knees!







The pair I tried on felt sooooooooooo good, but they were black on black.  Wife called them the Darth Vader shoes and said they look like orthopedic shoes.  Had to order the ones I wanted.  Don't know when they'll be in, but I'm cautiously optimistic on trimming down.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 9, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> Welp, the deed is done.  I'm becoming less and less "athletic" as the days go by and basic bands and occasional plyo haven't cut it since I was in my mid-30's.  My wife and I went out and got me some new kicks - Brooks Adrenaline.  I plan on my transition to running in the near future.  Lord, have mercy on my knees!
> 
> *pic snip*
> 
> The pair I tried on felt sooooooooooo good, but they were black on black.  Wife called them the Darth Vader shoes and said they look like orthopedic shoes.  Had to order the ones I wanted.  Don't know when they'll be in, but I'm cautiously optimistic on trimming down.


YOU CAN DO IT.

I mean, I recently decided I was doing a 5k (I've never run before) and when I mentioned a half marathon to my instructor he was like, "You can do it.  But you're going to need to train for it and not half-ass it".  Which, ooooooooooo, don't know now, but being healthy/trimming down is my main goal!


----------



## Supe (Mar 9, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> I plan on my transition to running in the near future.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 9, 2020)

those take some getting used to but I think they are definitely good if you are running on a lot of pavement.

After running a decent amount in January I didnt run one single day in February, I think it snowed every day here - Got to get back at if I am going to make it through Leadville this June.

I want to get this leadville marathon done and then I think I am going to be done with running, too time consuming - give me 20 minutes of burpees and some kettle bell swings and lets call it a day!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 9, 2020)

my right leg has become a thing again as i ramp up training. it's really hard to work through it, again. thankfully my coach is also my physical therapist lol

but I deeply question my ability to do my half at the end of the month. I ran 7mi on 2/29. and that's been my longest run since january (where I hit like 8.5). &gt;_&lt;

it's hard to "go out &amp; have fun" when you want to saw your leg off on a 3.5mi run that's mostly flat &amp; on packed dirt. (true story)


----------



## P-E (Mar 9, 2020)

My knees are better.  Been running 3mi, 3 days a week.   Pushed it a little today and did a 7:09 pace today, pretty psyched about that.


----------



## csb (Mar 10, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> those take some getting used to but I think they are definitely good if you are running on a lot of pavement.
> 
> After running a decent amount in January I didnt run one single day in February, *I think it snowed every day here* - Got to get back at if I am going to make it through Leadville this June.
> 
> I want to get this leadville marathon done and then I think I am going to be done with running, too time consuming - give me 20 minutes of burpees and some kettle bell swings and lets call it a day!


It snowed every weekday. I call BS on the weekends. 

This message brought to you by csb, who's half training schedule started on February 2, and the f-ing treadmill.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 10, 2020)

I ran outside this morning for the first time in a long time. It felt great except for the fact that my Garmin never got a lock on it's GPS.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 10, 2020)

Damn 7:09 pace is awesome - I can maybe keep that up for a 400! (If it’s just 1-400)

I need to get back and run- maybe this weekend but I am also selfish and want a few more ski days? 

No treadmill for me - //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_biggrin.png


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 14, 2020)

Well, looks like I’m free on April 5th. My ten miler was cancelled.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 14, 2020)

I bailed on my half for 29 Mar. They haven't canceled it yet but I expect them too. And tbh, I was a little too ambitious with my race schedule. Ive been telling with a hip thing so long runs have been agony. My coach/dpt and I chatted about the half. Im hoping to do my 10miler in May (whether the race or solo) but I think I'll stick to &lt;10mi for awhile


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 16, 2020)

Moo and I started C25k yesterday! The vet said by 1 year, she can run 3-5miles. And we've been inconsistent with her due to snow/ice - our running trails &amp; sidewalks aren't really plowed/treated. But everything around us is clear now. She's terribly inconsistent at pacing - our run times ranged from 8:30/mi to 11:30/mi. But we covered 2.3mi in 31min so huzzah


----------



## csb (Mar 16, 2020)

https://www.hofmarathon.com/status?fbclid=IwAR3F5vTlPLS-Sd109FeXTJJ2OBH9oD3OZ5WzL0hp6J8aZ0nxDIvbkMVfBBs

First half of the season is cancelled.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 16, 2020)

Bolder Boulder just cancelled / postponed as well..


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 16, 2020)

Half marathon was cancelled this weekend. Well, not cancelled, rescheduled to Fall at some point. It was in town so I wasn't inconvenienced. But some friends had family coming from out of town to do the run so that was a bigger deal for them. Oh well, gives me a reason to keep training. *eyeballs office donuts*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 16, 2020)

My half (that I bailed on) hasn't cancelled/postponed yet. It's in 2 weeks. And MA has banned gatherings over 25 people and ME groups over 50. And the race is from ME to MA so idk why they're taking so long.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 17, 2020)

The whole Flying Pig event is postponed until the fall here in Cincy.  Whole thing...kids run, 5K, 10K, half and full.  It's a huge thing here.


----------



## P-E (Mar 17, 2020)

I haven't been running in over a week now.  Just haven't felt it.  should try to get back out there - maybe tomorrow..


----------



## P-E (Mar 17, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My half (that I bailed on) hasn't cancelled/postponed yet. It's in 2 weeks. And MA has banned gatherings over 25 people and ME groups over 50. And the race is from ME to MA so idk why they're taking so long.


Sounds like a good one.  Does it start in Kittery and end in Salisbury?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 17, 2020)

P-E said:


> Sounds like a good one.  Does it start in Kittery and end in Salisbury?


Yeah, its Eastern States.

They postponed with no new date (understandable given the route)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 18, 2020)

ran today at lunch. its 43F here. wore capris and a light long sleeve. should have worn a tshirt, was dying the last half of my run


----------



## P-E (Mar 18, 2020)

I was inspired and went last night.  3.6 mi


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 18, 2020)

Ran on Monday and will do some type of run this afternoon.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2020)

I wonder if Spartan does refunds or are they just going to give us a coupon for a future event?

This reminds me why i normally pass on these overpriced races and events!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 18, 2020)

I race my daughter everyday for a 1/4 mile after our afternoon walks. She beats me every time because the hill leading up to our cul de sac is at like a 1:2 slope. Super steep and she has that brand new 5 year old energy at 2 in the afternoon. lol


----------



## csb (Mar 18, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I wonder if Spartan does refunds or are they just going to give us a coupon for a future event?
> 
> This reminds me why i normally pass on these overpriced races and events!


Keep in mind I signed up for this because my first race was cancelled and I had a free entry into this one. Fuck.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 19, 2020)

I got a little angered by there  "were here for you email" - with links to buy more stuff from them. no thinks - sort of thinking about filing a claim on my cc and say I didnt make this purchase!

- one time our cub scout pack did a 5K, we made like $20-grand, it was crazy, these things are a cash cow!


----------



## frazil (Mar 20, 2020)

Email notification I got yesterday about a race cancellation:



> Sorry to say that this year's race is canceled. It was a tough call given it's 2 months out, but, frankly, I just didn't think you'd be able to learn how to run in a world without snot rockets in less than 8 weeks. So, in light of your abhorrent personal hygiene and throwing no credit to your more positive compulsive tendencies like running and surely hand washing, the CDC has asked that we crush your olympic dreams once again this year. Maybe if you can learn how to use a Kleenex and stop chest bumping like GD Spartan racers every time you nail the Tyrolean Traverse we can have the race next year.
> 
> I'm told that refunds have already been issued, so, take that money straight to the bank because, as George Bailey reminds us in It's a Wonderful Life, money you put in your neighbor's house is sure to be a confusing thing to withdraw when the new owners move in. Or something like that.
> 
> I know this is not the best news you've ever received but hey at least it's not the worst! And if it is the worst news you've ever received you are having a heck of a good day! Congrats!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 20, 2020)

Ran about 4 miles this morning. Now I'm done for the day!

I sent in a registration for a 5k for me and my son about 3 weeks ago and I haven't heard anything from them. I'm sure it's cancelled, but I haven't heard about a refund yet...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 20, 2020)

3.28mi at lunch with Boyfriend. Coach said to run for 25min unstructured so I made him run with me. It was 5min walk, 25min run, 6min cooldown walk to get to 3.28mi.

Happy it was unstructured since I'm sore from lifting. But it felt pretty good!


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 31, 2020)

So since this working from home thing has been happening, I have picked back up on my running. I'm running three times a week, from 3-5 miles each time. I've gotta build my endurance back up to tackle the hills around here, especially since I live on top of one!


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 31, 2020)

...I have no idea how to measure how much I ran.  Is there an app or something?  Or should I just measure it?  ???


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 31, 2020)

I run with my phone and my Garmin watch. Both track how far I run.

Alternatively, if you're running outdoors, you could map your run on something like "Map My Run" to figure out your distance based on what your route is.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2020)

What do you all think the odds a a mid June Marathon happening?  I am way behind but they haven't  cancelled it yet.  &amp; Here in Co the Mountain Towns where the race is at are basically shooting non locals if they get out of their car?


----------



## csb (Apr 1, 2020)

frazil said:


> Email notification I got yesterday about a race cancellation:


This made me laugh out loud. I appreciate humor like this. 



Road Guy said:


> What do you all think the odds a a mid June Marathon happening?  I am way behind but they haven't  cancelled it yet.  &amp; Here in Co the Mountain Towns where the race is at are basically shooting non locals if they get out of their car?


So I just saw yesterday that Bike Across Kansas was canceled for this year. That ride happens the first full week of June. I contacted Bike Ride Across Nebraska and they are leaning hard towards canceling. I'm guessing you'll hear in the next couple of weeks about things canceled in mid-June. 

Continue to not train and see what happens when you get to Leadville, though, in the event it's not canceled. Take pictures.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2020)

I am assuming there is lots of walking anyways at that marathon, especially above 12,000 - but I was going to do some runs on mosquito pass once the snow started to subside &amp; I assume that is out of the question...

I didnt pay yet, but missed the "early bird" March 31 registration, but at this point would rather pay a little extra than not get my $150 bucks back..  

Always next year....


----------



## csb (Apr 1, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I am assuming there is lots of walking anyways at that marathon, especially above 12,000 - but I was going to do some runs on mosquito pass once the snow started to subside &amp; I assume that is out of the question...
> 
> I didnt pay yet, but missed the "early bird" March 31 registration, but at this point would rather pay a little extra than not get my $150 bucks back..
> 
> Always next year....


I think marathons are almost all about time on feet. Have you thought of walking to Boulder?


----------



## csb (Apr 1, 2020)

Western States just canceled and it's at the end of June.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2020)

yeah I am assuming leadville wont want a few thousand visitors in mid June even if there is some normal life by then.

Oh well, back to not training!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 1, 2020)

I've got a race mid-May. They haven't communicated AT ALL. Which I'm annoyed about. All I want is an acknowledgement email "We're currently planning on hosting the race but we'll decide by X and let you know". Races before &amp; after this one have cancelled. I have a race in mid-June that has sent 2 emails, one saying they're monitoring the situation and the second providing a postponement date &amp; the date they'll make their decision if the race goes on as planned or if it's in August.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 7, 2020)

Got my run in this morning. I love running outside when it's in the 50s. It's the perfect temperature to not get too hot and it's refreshing once you finish the run. One thing I've noticed since this virus crap started is that I've taken a decent amount of time off of my mile time. I'm consistently 45 seconds - 1 minute faster per mile now than I was back in February.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 7, 2020)

We're through week 3 of C25k with the dog. I don't think she'll be a long distance dog - for running or hiking lol. I'm hoping I can get the occassional 5k out of her but I'd rather she hike long.

I ran 6mi yesterday after we did c25k at lunch. I am not taking time off of my mile time lol.

I'm trying to not my discouraged with where I'm at right now but it's hard


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm now running in the mornings since I'm not going to work.  Two mile runs at 6 AM, not many people out and it's pretty pleasant.  Calves sore and I can definitely "feel" the excess weight, but hopefully this'll knock it down over time.  The last time I ran was something like 6 years and 20 lbf ago.


----------



## P-E (Apr 7, 2020)

Trying to motivate to run tonight.  Still doing 5K loops around the neighborhood in the evenings while most are at dinner.  Got it down to at 7:07 pace on Sunday.  The hills are kicking my arse though.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 7, 2020)

Sorry MS //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_sad.png

I’m going to run a few minutes before lunch hoping to beat the other million people out running at lunch -


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 7, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I ran 6mi yesterday after we did c25k at lunch. I am not taking time off of my mile time lol.


Of course, I'm not running 6 miles either. I'm typically between 2.5-3.5 miles at a time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 7, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> Of course, I'm not running 6 miles either. I'm typically between 2.5-3.5 miles at a time.


Even on my shorter runs, I'm not really taking much time off.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 7, 2020)

5.5 miles at around a 10:30 pace - not to shabby for not having run much the last month...

(but I have never been much more than a 9:00 miler even in my best days)

 sidewalks are crazy full, on the way back, ended up going through the various neighborhood streets cause it seemed like there was a lot more space..


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 13, 2020)

I've decided to run every road in my town. I've been running on one of the paths we have but yesterday was the busiest I had seen it (ever - it's seriously an under-utilized path) and I was so anxious &amp; tense during my run. I got a copy of the street map form the town website and while it's got some issues (blurred the highway &amp; a road into one large grey mass - wtf), I'm gonna use it to track my runs.


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2020)

Leadville trail marathon officially cancelled today &amp; the right call for the small mountain towns - and good for me since 2 months of home workouts of Air Squats / Goblet Squiats / Box Jumps have irritated the shit out of my knee - on to 2021

I also signed up for one of those stupid spartan runs for me and the daughter for September I think?  No word from them - but these things are crazy expensive like $350 bucks for both of us- 

#neveragain!


----------



## P-E (May 1, 2020)

I don't think I'll ever run a Marathon.  It requires too much time training.  I can't fathom the four hour 20 mile Saturday runs followed by an incredibly sore Sunday.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 1, 2020)

P-E said:


> I don't think I'll ever run a Marathon.  It requires too much time training.  I can't fathom the four hour 20 mile Saturday runs followed by an incredibly sore Sunday.


Same. I have no desire to spend that much time running.


----------



## csb (May 1, 2020)

Marathon training was intense. It was all encompassing. I think that it's for you if you've ever watched Forrest Gump and thought, "Hey, I like that part where all he does is run!" There's no time for anything else during the higher mileage weeks and because you invest so much time in training you don't do anything fun so you don't get injured. 

Spartan is in August. I'm not so sure it'll happen this year. That's the race I signed up for because the year prior the Warrior Dash went out of business. 

I might also just not sign up for things next year. I have so many deferred events at this point it's ridiculous.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 1, 2020)

I ran a marathon and I'm so good on never doing another one.

I was so burnt out from running with 2-3 weeks to go (I did 2 marathon cycles back to back with the 1st marathon becoming a half because it was -10F &amp; my water froze 2 mi in lol).

I took a couple years off from wicked long distance and tried again. No. A 5am run in 0F, I decided I didnt want to do a marathon. Because I was losing the love of running. A half is likely going to be my cap


----------



## P-E (May 1, 2020)

csb said:


> you invest so much time in training you don't do anything fun so you don't get injured.


I'm not ready to give up family, friends and beer.


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2020)

They do take time, but this one had been on my bucket list long before I moved to Colorado (but i moved here and got out of shape) - so it was going to be my last - its a high altitude trail marathon that even Olympic athletes have said its the hardest one they have ever done.(they are probably running it much faster than yours truly)

The guy that owns my crossfit gym trains lots of marathoners  &amp; older runners (when you are more prone to get injured by doing tons of garbage mileage) - so he builds a plan that mixes the two- Its similar to this article from runner world.

https://www.runnersworld.com/uk/training/marathon/a774984/what-happened-when-we-used-crossfit-for-marathon-training/

^- if you want to run a marathon and not spend your whole life running check out this article

So what I had been working with him on was a plan to reduce from 5 days at the gym to 3 and add in some running, but most of his athletes have loftier running goals than me, they want to qualify for Boston, I want to finish under 4.5 hours and get a t-shirt and a beer.

Hopefully I can keep getting in better shape, drop a few more  pounds and such between now and next June and be in better shape to hit this one - cause I am going to do it. even if I have to do it on my own - right now I am trying to see how much a hole I have to climb out of due to this virus..

But I think any "runner" should do at least one marathon - nothing like that feeling of hitting the wall around mile 18 and then feeling new life in your legs at mile 24..


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2020)

csb said:


> Spartan is in August. I'm not so sure it'll happen this year. That's the race I signed up for because the year prior the Warrior Dash went out of business.


They (Spartans) sure have been quiet on it - I think its not in Denver Limits which might give them more freedome to have it but it would be classified as a "large event"- if the Olympics punted then I would think they would as well - 

&amp; i am with you on all this money out for these events -


----------



## csb (May 1, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> They (Spartans) sure have been quiet on it - I think its not in Denver Limits which might give them more freedom to have it but it would be classified as a "large event"- if the Olympics punted then I would think they would as well -
> 
> &amp; i am with you on all this money out for these events -


They keep doing a "Buy $100 worth of Spartan gear and get a free race entry!" and I sense they are struggling big time. They absorbed all the people who signed up for Warrior Dash for free, so I think they might be in a panic about what to do if a bunch of people want refunds for canceled events. 

We cut back to a "run three days a week" half plan and it's the best thing ever. I got faster for sure. I think it definitely helps eliminate the tedium and builds those muscles that are needed to run strong but never get built during running.


----------



## P-E (May 1, 2020)

Years ago I did a few all night relays.  The one I did a few times started in the White Mountains in NH and ended at the NH coast on the other side of the state.  The total distance is 200+ miles and you can have up to 12 runners who each run three legs of the race about six hours apart.  Total miles is around 15 to 18 per person.  Each team rents two large vans that leap frog down the course.  The last one I trained a bunch for and did roughly 6:30/mile (hilly but net downhill).  The team finished in around 26 hours.  That's about as close as I'll get to a marathon.


----------



## leggo PE (May 1, 2020)

P-E said:


> Years ago I did a few all night relays.  The one I did a few times started in the White Mountains in NH and ended at the NH coast on the other side of the state.  The total distance is 200+ miles and you can have up to 12 runners who each run three legs of the race about six hours apart.  Total miles is around 15 to 18 per person.  Each team rents two large vans that leap frog down the course.  The last one I trained a bunch for and did roughly 6:30/mile (hilly but net downhill).  The team finished in around 26 hours.  That's about as close as I'll get to a marathon.


Ohhh! Reach the Beach?

I've never done it but have heard of it. What I have done is a fair few different Ragnar races, both road and trail. The road ones are of this same format. They're super fun!


----------



## P-E (May 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Ohhh! Reach the Beach?
> 
> I've never done it but have heard of it. What I have done is a fair few different Ragnar races, both road and trail. The road ones are of this same format. They're super fun!


Yup Reach the Beach Beer.  The first time I ran it, a team was looking for two replacements and I took one of the spots.  The next two times I formed a team with the Boston Hash and then a combo team with Boston and Buffalo.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 1, 2020)

RTB (&amp;similar) appeals to me less than running another marathon

I'm waiting for the death bell to ring on Mt Washington Road Race. They've communicated very well so far unlike Sugarloaf. Sununu talked this afternoon so I'm sure next week they'll announce whats up


----------



## P-E (May 4, 2020)

Finally broke 7:00 for 5K.  Knee was good.  Would like to keep that pace with less effort though.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 16, 2020)

The time has come for me to get new running shoes... And my old ones that are in dire need of replacement were discontinued last year. Boooooo!

But, I'm a diehard Brooks running shoes girl, so I'm going to get their closest comparison. The drop is the same, which is the main thing I'm concerned about.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 17, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> The time has come for me to get new running shoes... And my old ones that are in dire need of replacement were discontinued last year. Boooooo!
> 
> But, I'm a diehard Brooks running shoes girl, so I'm going to get their closest comparison. The drop is the same, which is the main thing I'm concerned about.


shoekicker.com 

the site searches like 20 different websites and you can look for specific models of shoes


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 17, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> shoekicker.com
> 
> the site searches like 20 different websites and you can look for specific models of shoes


Thanks, just looked. No matches. It's okay, though. I've found what I think is a good replacement. Some people in the comments said they switched to it from the specific shoe I've been using until now. PureCadence is the old shoe, PureFlow is the replacement I think I'll be going with.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2020)

we buy from runnersroost and they seem to be heavy on the brooks?


----------



## TrickShotG (Nov 20, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> we buy from runnersroost and they seem to be heavy on the brooks?


big roost fan myself! I go to the lone tree location. although sometimes its still best to buy online.


----------



## TrickShotG (Nov 20, 2020)

anyone training for anything specific during the covid times?


----------



## bwin12 (Nov 20, 2020)

TrickShotG said:


> anyone training for anything specific during the covid times?


Does getting rid of the Covid 19 lbs count? I started running in August and I am down about 14/15 lbs. I just did a 5k loop in my neighborhood at an 8:28 per mile pace, which is probably the fastest I have ever ran consistently at 1 time for more than 1 minute.


----------



## TrickShotG (Nov 20, 2020)

bwin12 said:


> Does getting rid of the Covid 19 lbs count? I started running in August and I am down about 14/15 lbs. I just did a 5k loop in my neighborhood at an 8:28 per mile pace, which is probably the fastest I have ever ran consistently at 1 time for more than 1 minute.


Heck ya it counts! I don’t have any races on my calendar either, just running to run!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 13, 2021)

Starting marathon training again, tryna actually take it semi seriously (as best as my busted-ass knees will allow). My brother found his secret stash of Topo shoes (hey @LyceeFruit PE ) and is giving me a pair and I treated myself to a new pair of Asics GT-2000 as a rotational/backup set for my bday. Right now hovering around 25 miles/week, I think I'll increase mileage by 10% every week or two. Also starting a new job in 4 weeks so I might not be able to keep mileage that high on weeknights, I'm a little concerned about that (since I'll have to go in to the office and meet my new coworkers, etc, etc).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 13, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Starting marathon training again, tryna actually take it semi seriously (as best as my busted-ass knees will allow). My brother found his secret stash of Topo shoes (hey @LyceeFruit PE ) and is giving me a pair and I treated myself to a new pair of Asics GT-2000 as a rotational/backup set for my bday. Right now hovering around 25 miles/week, I think I'll increase mileage by 10% every week or two. Also starting a new job in 4 weeks so I might not be able to keep mileage that high on weeknights, I'm a little concerned about that (since I'll have to go in to the office and meet my new coworkers, etc, etc).


Whoa big diff between gt2000s and topos. But yay running! I'm not really moving rn


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 14, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Starting marathon training again, tryna actually take it semi seriously (as best as my busted-ass knees will allow). My brother found his secret stash of Topo shoes (hey @LyceeFruit PE ) and is giving me a pair and I treated myself to a new pair of Asics GT-2000 as a rotational/backup set for my bday. Right now hovering around 25 miles/week, I think I'll increase mileage by 10% every week or two. Also starting a new job in 4 weeks so I might not be able to keep mileage that high on weeknights, I'm a little concerned about that (since I'll have to go in to the office and meet my new coworkers, etc, etc).


NEW JOB!!!!! Congrats! Are you going to get the civil engineering experience?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 14, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> NEW JOB!!!!! Congrats! Are you going to get the civil engineering experience?


Yeah!! The dream is becoming real! Wooo! Also, my ankles are hurting! Why are we yelling!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 1, 2021)

Still shuffling along...down 20 pounds since NYE!

Dang, why are "real" running shorts so dang expensive? (rhetorical) Or most fanceeee athletic gear. Same with cycling stuff. It's dumb.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 1, 2021)

Ultimate comfort?? Says the leggo who bought Mr. Leggo a very expensive pair of bib shorts (for his biking adventures) for his birthday....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 1, 2021)

Also, new office has a really nice 4 mile mi trail loop (ok, really it's a 2 mile out-and-back) and *gasp* SHOWERS at the office!! I'm so excited for amenities (even though they're really for the O&M wastewater folks but oh well). Lunch run!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 1, 2021)

Also, it's about to be a billion degrees here in the central valley so...I'm gonna roast. Ughhh.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 1, 2021)

Triple? I miss SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 27, 2021)

Because @squaretaper LIT AF PE wouldn’t deem himself to post here, I will instead.

I went on the first run I’ve gone on in a few months (basically since I had started studying for the S.E. exams in December) on Saturday. 4.5 miles (you may ask why? I did!). My gams sure were sore Sunday and Monday. I think I kicked that to the side with a weighted leg workout this morning that I honestly wasn’t excited for, but did anyway and am glad I did!

I really need to get back on the two runs a week train. It would do me a world of good!

Though it’s looking I might be back in the office part time some time relatively soon, in which case, I’ll also get part of my bike commute back.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 27, 2021)

Homagah I'm obsessed with compression socks. I honestly don't need the magical mystery powers, but I just find them comfortable to wear during and after running so I'm just gonna keep wearing 'em so nyehhhh!


----------



## csb (Sep 2, 2021)

I run a 10K on Monday, so join me in my pre-race pit of dispair where I question if my training was good enough.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 2, 2021)

And I’m supposed to be running a virtual half next week, and haven’t run more than 6 miles in ages. It’s gonna be fun!


----------



## csb (Sep 2, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> And I’m supposed to be running a virtual half next week, and haven’t run more than 6 miles in ages. It’s gonna be fun!


You'll be fine. It's just a 5K with a ten-mile warmup.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Sep 9, 2021)

My 10-mile race is on Sunday and I haven't run any significant distances in 2 weeks. My knee is no longer swollen and the pain has subsided. My longest run was 7 miles, I think. Maybe 8. Can't remember. I've run on less training than this so I'll survive. It's an easy course compared to my neighborhood.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Sep 13, 2021)

Race went well. I actually ran better than expected. I used rock tape and that helped tremendously.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 13, 2021)

As for me, I completed the virtual half marathon yesterday! It was by far my least speedy half time ever, but I attribute that mostly to my complete lack of training, and a bit to the lack of adrenaline I got for the virtual aspect of it when compared to the vibe I always feel in in-person races. But, I did prove to myself that I can run 8-10 miles without real significant slowdowns, which is cool!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Sep 13, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> As for me, I completed the virtual half marathon yesterday! It was by far my least speedy half time ever, but I attribute that mostly to my complete lack of training, and a bit to the lack of adrenaline I got for the virtual aspect of it when compared to the vibe I always feel in in-person races. But, I did prove to myself that I can run 8-10 miles without real significant slowdowns, which is cool!


That's amazing! It takes a lot of determination and discipline to run a race without the adrenaline pumping pomp and circumstance. Great job!!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 13, 2021)

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> That's amazing! It takes a lot of determination and discipline to run a race without the adrenaline pumping pomp and circumstance. Great job!!


I did have Mr. Leggo alongside the whole way, which definitely helped!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Sep 22, 2021)

Laziest 3 mile run this morning... it was nice. I haven't ran in about a week. The humidity is back but that's okay. I had the wind in my face on the way home. That felt great!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 22, 2021)

Nice job, @civilrobot PE etc etc!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 1, 2021)

You know what my sinuses love? The cool dry air when I run. /s

No. No, my sinuses do not love it. In fact, it's the one drawback to running when the temperatures cool down. I'm always greeted with a mild headache and a runny nose after every run. 

On the plus side, I've lost another 3 lbs and I shaved another minute off of my average pace. I'm almost in pre-husband/pre-baby shape. So close.


----------



## csb (Oct 4, 2021)

Completed a 15K yesterday and it went really well. It fell on the 9-mile week for our half plan, so we went ahead and joined in on a race. Gosh, I missed races last year.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 4, 2021)

That's awesome @csb! I have my second and final race for the Fall season on Saturday. I missed racing too and I thought the race organizers did a good job at my 10 mile race. 

Did you hear that the Marine Corps Marathon in-person race was cancelled? They are moving to virtual or deferral. I feel so bad for those runners.


----------



## csb (Oct 5, 2021)

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> That's awesome @csb! I have my second and final race for the Fall season on Saturday. I missed racing too and I thought the race organizers did a good job at my 10 mile race.
> 
> Did you hear that the Marine Corps Marathon in-person race was cancelled? They are moving to virtual or deferral. I feel so bad for those runners.


Once upon a time, I had my first ever marathon canceled because of a blizzard. It was 18 weeks of training seemingly down the drain. I was crushed in a way I didn't expect to be- total grief. We ran a different marathon two weeks later, but it didn't feel the same. I feel for those runners totally and completely.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 5, 2021)

Took the doggos for a run yesterday after about two months off. Everything hurts and now I'm prepared to die. Nice knowing you all.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 5, 2021)

csb said:


> Once upon a time, I had my first ever marathon canceled because of a blizzard. It was 18 weeks of training seemingly down the drain. I was crushed in a way I didn't expect to be- total grief. We ran a different marathon two weeks later, but it didn't feel the same. I feel for those runners totally and completely.


Yup! You captured the sentiment. That's a lot of time, effort, and energy invested in something that will not be realized. It's really sad. I remember going to NYC to see my friend run the NYC marathon back in 2012 when it was cancelled sort of last minute due to the storm damage in Long Island. The race starts in Long Island and NYRR heavily relies on the infrastructure to pretty much corral the runners until the start. So you had a bunch of people in the city from different states and countries running around aimlessly on marathon day. They didn't know what else to do. 

My friend lives in the city so we just tried to cheer her up and keep her busy, the day of.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 5, 2021)

Ran 5 late miles on Sunday. I started way too late. It was hot, and I knew it would suck. I stayed up way too late the night before and I paid the price. 

I really like waking up early to run so I ran 3 sweaty miles this morning around 6:30. I like having the road to myself.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 7, 2021)

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> I really like waking up early to run so I ran 3 sweaty miles this morning around 6:30. I like having the road to myself.


@civilrobot PE etc etc you are an inspiration!

Ughhhh...I'm feeling lazy but I always feel better *after* I run. Do I haaaave to run today? Waaaaaahhhhhhh!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 7, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @civilrobot PE etc etc you are an inspiration!
> 
> Ughhhh...I'm feeling lazy but I always feel better *after* I run. Do I haaaave to run today? Waaaaaahhhhhhh!!


Yes. Yes you do. lol Just go. I always think about it this way. 30 minutes is just one episode of Paw Patrol. An hour? I could wash a load of clothes in more than an hour. It's nothing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 7, 2021)

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Yes. Yes you do. lol Just go. I always think about it this way. 30 minutes is just one episode of Paw Patrol. An hour? I could wash a load of clothes in more than an hour. It's nothing.


You are hired as my fitness trainer / motivational speaker / life coach (?).

Edit: On topic, weather is getting cooler so I get to wear my comfy compression/wool stuff. I always feel faster/race-mode-ish like "hey, I'm a exercise person today."


----------



## csb (Oct 8, 2021)

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> 30 minutes is just one episode of Paw Patrol.


Are you threatening me?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm setting up next year's race schedule. 

I'm thinking a half and a 10-miler in the spring. And at least a half in the Fall. I want to run 2 races in the Fall. Not sure what and where.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2021)

They finally let us back in the the office! There was a big HVAC rehab in our office that kicked us out basically all summer. Finally went for a lunch run at work. Good to be alive!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 28, 2021)

Get it, @civilrobot PE etc etc!


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 28, 2021)

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> I'm setting up next year's race schedule.
> 
> I'm thinking a half and a 10-miler in the spring. And at least a half in the Fall. I want to run 2 races in the Fall. Not sure what and where.


My sister is a civil PE and she usually runs in this one each year. You should join her!









2023 Oak Barrel Half Marathon in Lynchburg, TN


Race info for the 2023 Oak Barrel Half Marathon, with a course map, elevation profile, runner reviews, registration fees and more.




www.halfmarathons.net


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Feb 11, 2022)

*Spring 2022*

2 - Ten milers

I'm in training for the first 10-miler... and that's been going better than expected. I already knew this, but running feels so much better when you've dropped some pounds. Our local spring half marathons are kinda lame. Need something close but spicy and fun!

*Summer 2022* - I'm gonna stop being a lazy punk and I'm going to run in the neighborhood 10k on July 4th.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 1, 2022)

I think I found my Fall half marathon. I just have to pull off a 7 hour drive with a 48 hour turnaround. No problem, right?

I think it's worth the challenge.


----------



## CFLuke (Mar 9, 2022)

I used to run competitively, but then went to grad school and developed other interests and anxiety. Now I run casually 4-5 times a week and lift weights. We are still WFH for a few weeks and I have really been enjoying getting out in the middle of the day for some sunshine.

Every now and then I think about entering a race again, though it would definitely be a blow to the ego to see my new times...


----------



## txjennah PE (Mar 9, 2022)

I'm training for a half but it's draining me mentally and I'm not enjoying it like I have in the past. I think part of it is I am not running at the same level I was five years ago and need to scale my training accordingly. The other is that the group I'm running with has us running allllll along county roads (even though there are parks in the town I live in that we could run instead). So either the course is (A) flat and boring or (B) hilly as fuck. I passed like three different kinds of roadkill last Saturday.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 9, 2022)

I think minisnick is kicking himself. The warmup at the first track practice was a 2-mile run.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 9, 2022)

CFLuke said:


> I used to run competitively, but then went to grad school and developed other interests and anxiety. Now I run casually 4-5 times a week and lift weights. We are still WFH for a few weeks and I have really been enjoying getting out in the middle of the day for some sunshine.
> 
> Every now and then I think about entering a race again, though it would definitely be a blow to the ego to see my new times...


If you start slow, then there's only one way to go. lol I'm not very fast but I enjoy attending an organized race and running with other people who think getting up early and sweating for a couple of hours is a good idea.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 9, 2022)

snickerd3 said:


> I think minisnick is kicking himself. The warmup at the first track practice was a 2-mile run.


Little robot starts her first track practice in 2 weeks. She's gone on long walks with me but never a sizeable run. We will start doing that together this weekend. How old is minisnick? Middle school age? Mine is still in elementary school, so I wonder what their warm up will be.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 9, 2022)

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Little robot starts her first track practice in 2 weeks. She's gone on long walks with me but never a sizeable run. We will start doing that together this weekend. How old is minisnick? Middle school age? Mine is still in elementary school, so I wonder what their warm up will be.


6th grade (middle school) He said he was interested in long and short distance running as opposed to the throwing, jumping, or hurdle type events. We will see where he ends up. I told him to not rule things out too soon.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 9, 2022)

His only prep was gym class and sports. He has been running 1-2 miles in gym every other day on their fitness days.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 6, 2022)

@leggo PE peer pressured me into using Strava. Curses!!

Getting back into the lunchtime loops around the office. Running along the river is especially nice! Only 2 weeks of springtime weather until this whole dang place becomes a furnace.

Also, the cherry limeade Nuun is SOOOO TASTY.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 10, 2022)

Ok should I do the river loop clockwise or anticlockwise today? HMMMM


----------



## txjennah PE (May 10, 2022)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ok should I do the river loop clockwise or anticlockwise today? HMMMM


Anticlockwise! Just cuz.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 10, 2022)

Do


txjennah PE said:


> Anticlockwise! Just cuz.


Done and done! Ankle still angry but oh well.

Edit: I should probably add more detail to make this post semi-interesting/on-topic. Shorter loop today, 3.18mi at 9:19/mi pace. I never claimed to be fast...I just shuffle along at my own pace.


----------



## txjennah PE (May 10, 2022)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Do
> 
> Done and done! Ankle still angry but oh well.
> 
> Edit: I should probably add more detail to make this post semi-interesting/on-topic. Shorter loop today, 3.18mi at 9:19/mi pace. I never claimed to be fast...I just shuffle along at my own pace.


That's close to my pace!

::shuffle high five::

And hope your ankle is feeling better!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (May 23, 2022)

I don't want to start the habit of quitting, but I don't think I should start my next 10-miler. I was just way too busy to train properly. I know I can run about 7 miles without any issues. I think I will struggle to finish 10 miles comfortably. I don't know. I can't decide. The race is in 2 weeks.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 23, 2022)

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> I don't want to start the habit of quitting, but I don't think I should start my next 10-miler. I was just way too busy to train properly. I know I can run about 7 miles without any issues. I think I will struggle to finish 10 miles comfortably. I don't know. I can't decide. The race is in 2 weeks.


Ouch, 7 to 10 is a big jump...be careful! @civilrobot PE etc etc are you on the Strava??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 23, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> Of any potential runners out there, do you run for fun, do any races, run outside/inside, etc.?


I RUN SO THAT I CAN EAT GARBAGE!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 23, 2022)

snickerd3 said:


> 6th grade (middle school) He said he was interested in long and short distance running as opposed to the throwing, jumping, or hurdle type events. We will see where he ends up. I told him to not rule things out too soon.


end of season update: he is sort of kicking himself for not at least trying hurdles or high jump, but he ran the 400m, 800m, and was an alternate for the 4x400 relay. For the 6/7 grade boys by mid session his times were regularly putting him as the second fastest for his events on his team. Which translated to 3rd to 5th placing for the 800 and 4th-6th for the 400 at meets. He qualified for 2 invitationals, Conference, and Sectionals, but not state. 

He wants to keep up his running, because he is determined to qualify for state next year. So it looks like I will have to start learning too for a running partner. Sunday snickette and I walked 1.2 miles while minisnick ran 2.4 in the same time. One "lap" of our neighborhood is 0.6 miles. On non-baseball days I will work my way up to a run.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jun 6, 2022)

So I ran the 10-miler with like hardly any training...and it was fine. Don't try this at home, kids.

I finished 10 minutes slower than I did back in April... not bad for someone who didn't train. And I went back and checked...the longest run I completed before this race was actually 6 miles and it was on the treadmill. You've gotta be a little crazy to do things like this. lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 6, 2022)

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> So I ran the 10-miler with like hardly any training...and it was fine. Don't try this at home, kids.
> 
> I finished 10 minutes slower than I did back in April... not bad for someone who didn't train. And I went back and checked...the longest run I completed before this race was actually 6 miles and it was on the treadmill. You've gotta be a little crazy to do things like this. lol


I never once thought you were not NOT crazy? Haha!

Ok, so today do I do 4 miles fast or 7 miles medium? Starting a Garmin built-in training plan on Tuesday but didn't want to blow myself up today. I'll flip a coin.


----------



## lasagna pe (Jun 28, 2022)

Hot day for running, 98F!


----------



## Admin (Jun 28, 2022)

don't melt.


----------

